# ArmA II&III HQ



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 1, 2012)

*Welcome to the ArmA II/III HQ*







Since there has been a large interest in the DayZ Mod which requires ArmA II and Operation Arrowhead to play, it seems like a good idea to play the actual game as well. 

* Join the Teamspeak @: ts21.gameservers.com:9207 * 

*The TPU Squad XML is ready.*

If you want to be added to the Clan/Squad post your in-game name, profile ID (listed under profile editor), TPU Name, and any remarks you want on your file.[/SIZE][/B]

Since most of us enjoy military simulations & shooters, ArmA II should be a good fit. 
Be Warned, if you do not already know, ArmA II has a relatively high learning curve and will use most of the keys on your keyboard. 

When flying, you can use your keyboard, mouse, flight-stick, or Xbox 360 controller. It is much easier with the flight-stick or 360 controller than with keyboard and mouse. 

Do not worry about not knowing how to play, under the Single Player menu option there is a Bootcamp option. Complete Sections 1-6 to get the basics. After that, training is up to you depending on the areas of combat you wish to become proficient at. 

It is essential that you complete Sections 1-6 so that when playing on servers, you do not irritate BlUEFOR Members and squad mates for not knowing what you are doing. 

Also, the Single Player Campaigns are Extensive and very good. It is also possible to play the campaign in Co-Op mode. 

Getting the expansions beyond Operation Arrowhead adds vehicles and improvements to the AI, Engine and game overall. I currently have up to PMC.

There are a wide variety of Vehicles and Aircraft in-game. Here are a few examples of what you may find in-game.



Spoiler












































And some videos of ArmA 2 craziness.

[yt]zs3ebD0w2ko&[/yt]

[yt]T8iBwj6d0uI&[/yt]

Blackhawk Down mission:

Arma
[yt]WbG3nBEmk8I&[/yt]

ArmA 2
[yt]3bKbLx4WLh4&[/yt]

[yt]bGpZ2bbaYT4&[/yt]








*ArmA III*
*SITREP*​
*Design​*Fish and turtles might be found on the shore
Fish do not react to players
Animals do not react to shooting or similar activities by players or AI
Slider support in module settings in editor is not finished
Tripwire mine has the wrong origin for its particle effect
Showcase: Helicopters has performance issues​*Configuration​*Building configuration is not finalized
Buildings could be more vulnerable to fire
Reverse speed for cars isn't properly tuned​*Animation​*Reload animations while kneeling are not looking smooth
Players are able to shoot while ragdolling in water
Rocket launcher clipping with your head while swimming
Copilot entering MH9 is improperly placed
Unable to shoot SDAR underwater if not a diver
Unable to use LMB to raise weapon while kneeled
Unable to use LMB to raise pistol
Ragdoll while ejecting a vehicle
Reload animation of M200 is the same for not empty and empty magazine
M200 uses improper reload animation while prone
Able to access optics while kneeling with weapon lowered​*Program​*On some GPUs bench-marking causes GPU drivers to crash on game start-up ("Display driver stopped responding and has recovered")
Use -nobenchmark command line option
For some users the -winxp command line option helps when the game starts to an empty frame
Inventory system is not complete
Models of items on ground may rotate while placing other items next to them (headgear, vest, glasses)
Respawn load-out is not finalized
Friendly AI takes you for an enemy if your mine kills a friendly soldier
Synchronization of mines with modules is not implemented yet
Cargoposes in vehicles are not properly synchronized in multiplayer
Weapons looted from enemy corpses don't emit any sound when shooting in multiplayer​*Graphical User Interface​*The shadow of letters positioning is not finalized yet
While changing interface size, texts may change size inappropriately
Mission voting in MP does not work
Difficulty settings can be changed only in Create Game, but not in Server Control
Mission debriefing collides with mission statistics
Restart button in mission select doesn't work on Dedicated Server
Create game buttons: for non-admin user Restart and Continue buttons are present
Editor: daytime slider in mini-Intel doesn't refresh
Dark screen while saving
UI elements inside ControlsGroup move even if they are not bigger than the ControlsGroup
Profile: missing Discard Changes button
Selected tab in the dialogue doesn't have permanent highlight​*Audio​*Machine gun sound of helicopter is not optimized
Some sounds may not be final (boats e.g.)
Boats emit water splash sound while on shore


http://www.reddit.com/r/arma/comments/19sjsc/how_to_import_most_of_the_arma_ii_stuff_to_the/​


----------



## patrico (Jul 1, 2012)

hiya, your screenshots look amazing, do you mind say what machine it was running on thx



oops edit,,  is it the machine in your specs,  sorry


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 1, 2012)

Currently working on the Squad Logo etc. 

Oh and Patrico, I'm upgrading the 5850 to a GTX 670 OC. ^_^

The squad list site is: http://techforceranger.co.cc


----------



## patrico (Jul 2, 2012)

thanks for the reply killer and good luck with your upgrade, man that game looks great, tc cheers


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 8, 2012)

New Ventrilo Server and TeamSpeak Servers listed on OP.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 8, 2012)

Epic Sniper shots. 4 Man teamwork. Very knowledgeable about windage and wind and such. 
1000m shot. silenced Tac50s. 

[yt]ImO4nHKqrOU&[/yt]


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 9, 2012)

Had a good run with UnitedOperations ArmA II.

I think that server group is the one to roll with as far as ArmA II goes. They also run DayZ servers US 3 and US 4


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 9, 2012)

*First Flight with United Operations*

Here is footage from my first Flight mission with United Operations.

Flying the Mi-8 Hippo is a pain w/o a HUD.

Part 1:


Spoiler














Part 2:


Spoiler


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 13, 2012)

*guides for ACE*

I have linked a guide for ACE and included some basic keyboard commands

http://www.armaholic.net/brazil/misc_utilities/6th_Sense_Deadeye_guide_ver_1.7.pdf

From: http://www.kellys-heroes.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=4226


> Basic Operation
> Hotkeys
> The Default Hot-Keys for ACRE are as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 13, 2012)

The mission editor is a blast once you get the hang out it. I rode with the AI in Helo insertions. I had it setup to have 4 MH-60s parked and waiting, and 1 UH-1Y and 1 MH-60S fly in and land. Then 8 Teams or Marines loaded into the helos and they flew off to Balota Airport with AH-1Z and AH-64D support where they unloaded and cleared the area. At the same time 1 5 ton truck loaded with 2 rifle squads and 2 HMMWs and bikes muscled down the roads to attack balota from Kamorov direction. It was awesome. The Russians were set up on the airfield and in the town. they had sniper teams and AA and AT as well as MG and rifle squads. The AI acted like pros. Lost 2 helos in the attack. Ill link the mission when I am finished editing it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 23, 2012)

*ArmA III Showcases for New Content*

Here are some awesome videos showcasing new features in ArmA III. I especially like the new "on-the-fly" modify in the gear menu and the lighting changes. 

*Night Ops*



Spoiler



[yt]WFLM-z1TVuI[/yt]

*Diving*

[yt]_kLyjqYK6-A[/yt]

*Vehicles*










*Supports*














And that is it so far. I hope you enjoyed it as much as I did!!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 14, 2012)

According to Bohemia Interactive, 

"We would like to confirm our attendance at Gamescom 2012 in Cologne, Germany during the 15th August 2012 through to the 19th August 2012. There will be an open stand in Hall 9 - A-22 – Public, where eager gamers can have the opportunity to play the latest builds of both Arma 3 and Carrier Command: Gaea Mission. Entrance to our stand is freely open to everyone over the age of 16." 
On their site they even stated that a playable build of DayZ will be there too. I think that sounds like they may have a playable standalone of DayZ. What do you think?

The chatter lines also indicate that there will be ropes and grapples in ArmA 3 like BF2 Spec ops but with a twist of roping from helis. Also, the use of PhysX may allow people to shoot from inside vehicles on the move. ^_^


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 28, 2013)

Here is some more footage from ArmA III and ArmA II.


Spoiler



















































[yt]-vRs5QZz7y8[/yt]


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 3, 2013)

SOON


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 3, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> http://i.imgur.com/YVEoLko.jpg
> 
> SOON



Indeed, ArmA III SOON.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 14, 2013)

Yea the landscapes from arma III look great! I am hoping performance issues are cleaned up as well.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 14, 2013)

*A little old but...*



Spoiler



[yt]pZ3RbJ2CcLg&[/yt]

*As for Epic Graphics....*




























































































*Boom!!!*












































































*Under Water Now*











Ooh Nice


----------



## AsRock (Feb 14, 2013)

For some reason A3 has not got me as interested as the rest and that's going back to OFP.  Maybe it's due to the Dayz mod as that's not why i used to play the game for.

Although i cannot wait till it's released as there is nothing like it.

On another note i believe i heard or seen some were they were making a stand alone for dayz.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 14, 2013)

AsRock said:


> For some reason A3 has not got me as interested as the rest and that's going back to OFP.  Maybe it's due to the Dayz mod as that's not why i used to play the game for.
> 
> Although i cannot wait till it's released as there is nothing like it.
> 
> On another note i believe i heard or seen some were they were making a stand alone for dayz.



That is correct. They are getting ready to release an external closed beta for DayZ Standalone here in April. 

As for ArmA III, there is supposed to be a Community Alpha too this year if not a release.
I was hoping DayZ would use ArmA III's engine but they made one of their own we are calling ArmA 2.5 ^_^


----------



## erocker (Feb 14, 2013)

Get your credit cards ready to add one or two more GPU's to run this game at those screenshot settings. Looks amazing.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 14, 2013)

erocker said:


> Get your credit cards ready to add one or two more GPU's to run this game at those screenshot settings. Looks amazing.



as they always do before each time they release and isn't this more about nvidia physx to this time around.. Hope they made some track ir improvements too.

I just hope the community don't get stuck only playing Dayzzzzz...


Thinking grass and AI will still be a issue by seeing you though it lol.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 15, 2013)

AsRock said:


> as they always do before each time they release and isn't this more about nvidia physx to this time around.. Hope they made some track ir improvements too.
> 
> I just hope the community don't get stuck only playing Dayzzzzz...
> 
> ...



i don't believe the PhysX is Nvidia Dependent. I think from the forums I have read, that the PhysX will be mostly CPU based.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 15, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i don't believe the PhysX is Nvidia Dependent. I think from the forums I have read, that the PhysX will be mostly CPU based.



Back in 03 and and even Arma though most of it's early like Arma was more CPU than GFX..  I do hope they update the dedi file this time to use multicore this time around.

A different engine or another modded version of VBS1 ?.  They do a good job what ever it is as it be nice to see actual Arma playing and not just Dayzz servers.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 15, 2013)

Wow, this looks really good. I'll have to try this out.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 15, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Wow, this looks really good. I'll have to try this out.



Be warned objective 1 is setting all ya keys up..  Just messing it's great to have a game that puts a keyboard to good use.

BTW Arma 2 looks good too..

Thinking about it Arma 3 will be the only game i pay top doller for this year unless some thing crazy happens and NWN3 is released lol.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 15, 2013)

erocker said:


> Get your credit cards ready to add one or two more GPU's to run this game at those screenshot settings. Looks amazing.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 16, 2013)

Rumor on the BI Studios Forums has it that the ArmA III Community Alpha will be released very soon. Open to all. It even shows up in the Steam Database. 
http://steamdb.info/app/107410/
Word is that the Alpha will be released either this spring ~march-April or This Summer.

*************************************UPDATE*****************************************
From what I have read and watch in Dev Info/Previews, they have really ramped up the AI in ArmA III. The AI still has some work to be done on it but, it is no longer the retarded cousin it once was. It is much more human like. As seen in the footage of the bouncing betty going off. The react like real soldiers do. 


Spoiler



[yt]hjbJjvK4-6o[/yt]








Complete Demo Footage









Some good old ArmA II Footage

















Nothing like a good old dogfight...
[yt]bhFZuDpS-tY[/yt]










And One for Ugly Betty
[yt]yFOg-POCjn4[/yt]

Oh the battlebus

[yt]IRrUhN-Mij0[/yt]

The in-air refuel










The insane


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 19, 2013)

According to this article (translate it to English), ArmA 3 may have an Alpha release date in March (going on sale).
http://bonusweb.idnes.cz/arma-3-preview-0d1-/Preview.aspx?c=A130202_163901_bw-preview_das



> Bohemia Interactive Studio development approaches his work with love and obviously also with respect to the large community. Therefore, we are optimistic and hope that Arma 3 once again demonstrates superior ability of domestic developers.
> Arma 3 is based only on the PC. The sale occurs during March and Czech subtitles.
> Zdroj: http://bonusweb.idnes.cz/arma-3-preview-0d1-/Preview.aspx?c=A130202_163901_bw-preview_das


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 19, 2013)

[YT]hjbJjvK4-6o[/YT]


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks good. 

If they fix the interface, controls, and jettery movement I might be interested.

^^Video above has confirmed that they fixed the movement.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 19, 2013)

here is where they discuss the AI and CQB combat


Spoiler














Also from PC Gamer


Spoiler



[yt]IQuQ9J-Z4L4[/yt]


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 21, 2013)

**UPDATE: 2/21/2013*
Arma 3 will be exclusive to Steam
*​





Bohemia Interactive have announced that their upcoming military sim Arma 3 will be Steam exclusive. As revelations go, it seems rather quaint – at this point developers tying their games to Valve’s Steamworks suite is becoming increasingly the norm. It is, however, BI’s first go at distributor exclusivity, and the team seem aware that the announcement will upset some members of their community. The reason for the move, according to Arma 3′s project lead Joris-Jan van ‘t Land, is that, without Steam, the team wouldn’t be able to release the game in 2013 at all.

“Some of you will remember the huge amount of different distributed versions for Arma 2, and all of the problems associated with it,” he writes. “We needed to spend far too much time on creating and testing all the master copies. Every patch had to be tested for every conceivable combination of distribution, patch and DLC. This drained so many of our resources, that we could not support the game itself as much as we’d have liked. By targeting Steam as our primary distribution, we can take those resources and put them to much better use: making the most splendid game possible.”

Van ‘t Land also points to Steam’s proven distribution infrastructure and ready-made developer tools, as well as the dreaded P-word. “Think of it what you want, but piracy is affecting us as a business.” He claims that Bohemia are working on expanding Steam’s DRM solutions, announcing, “It will be possible to run Steam in Offline mode, and still play the game (with the exception of online services obviously, including multiplayer itself).”

As for the release, Bohemia say they’re gearing up to announce further details in the near future.

*SOURCE*


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 26, 2013)

New Arma III screenshots have been released. ArmA III is looking even more sexy and badass!!


Spoiler















What's the deal


Spoiler






> *Arma 3*
> As we stand on the verge of revealing our plans for Arma 3, there is one big topic we'd like to get out there first. A long four months ago, I took over as Project Lead for Arma 3, having previously worked on the game as Lead Playable Content. As a team we were facing two quite serious situations: we were not happy with how the project was going, and on top of that two of our colleagues were suddenly arrested for alleged espionage in Greece. The first two months on the job were all about taking an inventory of the project and team, seeing what was going well, what was not, and coming up with plans to fix it all. The mission set by our CEO, Marek Španěl, was clear: do all we can to release Arma 3 in 2013.
> 
> One of the steps in this plan has been to select Valve's Steam as our primary platform. Not only is Arma 3 PC-exclusive, but now we have decided to make it Steam-exclusive as well. Since we expect this will upset some of our fans, I'd like to take the time to honestly explain our motivations.
> ...


http://www.bistudio.com/english/company/developers-blog/356-arma3-steam-dev-blog


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 26, 2013)

*EPIC news!!!!*​
*ArmA III Alpha begins on March 5th!!!*​*Enlist Now on ArmA3.com!!!*​



Spoiler















The following are available on March 5th

I will prolly get either the Deluxe package or the Supporter Package. both include 3 additional alpha invites I can give away.
Price for Below ~90 USD


Spoiler



STRATIS 20 KM2 
3 FACTIONS 
8 VEHICLES 
12 WEAPONS
WEAPON ATTACHMENTS
CUSTOMIZABLE GEAR
4 SINGLEPLAYER SHOWCASES
SCENARIO EDITOR (FULL)
2 MULTIPLAYER SCENARIOS 
MODDING 
3 ALPHA LITE INVITES - as steam gifts 
ARMA 3 BETA & FULL GAME 
DIGITAL SOUNDTRACK - When ArmA 3 releases 
DIGITAL MAPS - When ArmA 3 releases
DIGITAL TACTICAL GUIDE - when ArmA 3 releases
ARMA: COLD WAR ASSAULT -as a steam gift
ARMA X - as a steam gift
ALL FUTURE ARMA 3 DLCs - not including standalone expansions or sequels
FORUMS BADGE 
NAME IN END CREDITS -for first 500 buyers



Price for below ~65USD


Spoiler



STRATIS 20 KM2 
3 FACTIONS 
8 VEHICLES 
12 WEAPONS
WEAPON ATTACHMENTS
CUSTOMIZABLE GEAR
4 SINGLEPLAYER SHOWCASES
SCENARIO EDITOR (FULL)
2 MULTIPLAYER SCENARIOS 
MODDING 
3 ALPHA LITE INVITES  
ARMA 3 BETA & FULL GAME 
DIGITAL SOUNDTRACK  
DIGITAL MAPS 
DIGITAL TACTICAL GUIDE  
ARMA: COLD WAR ASSAULT



Price for Below ~32.66USD



Spoiler



STRATIS 20 KM2 
3 FACTIONS 
8 VEHICLES 
12 WEAPONS
WEAPON ATTACHMENTS
CUSTOMIZABLE GEAR
4 SINGLEPLAYER SHOWCASES
SCENARIO EDITOR (FULL)
2 MULTIPLAYER SCENARIOS 
MODDING 
3 ALPHA LITE INVITES  
ARMA 3 BETA & FULL GAME


----------



## erocker (Feb 26, 2013)

Pfft! They want money for the multiplayer alpha. 

NOPE!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2013)

I may just go ahead and preorder the game. I want to do the deluxe but supporter gets all add ons.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 26, 2013)

erocker said:


> Pfft! They want money for the multiplayer alpha.
> 
> NOPE!



It includes both Beta and Full Game not just alpha access. there is also the free invite method but good luck on that. I may send you one though. IRRC, BF3 did something similar with the Premium package or was that Borderlands 2?



brandonwh64 said:


> I may just go ahead and preorder the game. I want to do the deluxe but supporter gets all add ons.



And ArmA X edition too which is currently going for 49.99USD on Steam.
I'm going full out. ~90USD is a lot but it includes a lot too.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> It includes both Beta and Full Game not just alpha access. there is also the free invite method but good luck on that. I may send you one though.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going full out. ~90USD is a lot but it includes a lot too.



I do not know if I can do the all out 90$


----------



## erocker (Feb 26, 2013)

I pre-order nothing.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2013)

erocker said:


> I pre-order nothing.



*PRE ORDER!??!?!?!?!?!?!*


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 26, 2013)

erocker said:


> I pre-order nothing.



that is why I'm sending you a key. Did you get Diablo 3? I believe there was a preorder thing to that as well.


----------



## erocker (Feb 26, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> that is why I'm sending you a key. Did you get Diablo 3? I believe there was a preorder thing to that as well.



Does it work for the MP?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> that is why I'm sending you a key. Did you get Diablo 3? I believe there was a preorder thing to that as well.



OMG I didn't see that! They are giving away trial access which deluxe and supporter packages!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 26, 2013)

erocker said:


> Does it work for the MP?



does not look like it. We will find out though. perhaps you will like the SP and such and go for the Alpha or something. Only time will tell. The Rest of the packages do though.


----------



## erocker (Feb 26, 2013)

They you don't need to send me a key, since I can just sign up for the free alpha access anyways.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2013)

erocker said:


> They you don't need to send me a key, since I can just sign up for the free alpha access anyways.



Life mod arma III style here we come bitches! ILL GET YOU BITCH!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 26, 2013)

Free alpha is not available till march 14th apparently. Also, it appears that TS3 server is down.


----------



## erocker (Feb 26, 2013)

FYI, I put some of your pictures/videos in spoiler tags. Please do so in the future when you're posting several pictures/vids. Thanks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2013)

erocker said:


> FYI, I put some of your pictures/videos in spoiler tags. Please do so in the future when you're posting several pictures/vids. Thanks.



Yea I was wondering why this thread was slow to load.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 26, 2013)

I added Spoiler tags to the rest of my large posts too. Still unable to connect to TS3 server. 



> <14:04:49>  Trying to resolve hostname ts21.gameservers.com
> ￼<14:04:53>  Trying to connect to server on ts21.gameservers.com:9207
> ￼<14:04:59>  Failed to connect to server
> ￼<14:08:11>  Trying to resolve hostname ts21.gameservers.com
> ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I added Spoiler tags to the rest of my large posts too. Still unable to connect to TS3 server.



PM digibucc or dave about it. they are the ones that run it.


----------



## erocker (Feb 26, 2013)

There's nothing to run other than paying the bill. Since it is prepaid for quite some time (I'm pretty sure), the server is just down. It happens.

*Google search from the past 24 hours tells me it's more of a widespread problem.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 26, 2013)

I was just on the BI forums and new info about pricing.

The prices for different tiers will increase when it gets to beta and then when it is released. I guess the Standard one aka alpha tier will end up being normally priced around 50~60 USD. 
Looking back on it, I may just go for Deluxe and see what expansions release.

Update**********************************
New In-game screenshots



Spoiler


























Spoiler

























Spoiler


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I was just on the BI forums and new info about pricing.
> 
> The prices for different tiers will increase when it gets to beta and then when it is released. I guess the Standard one aka alpha tier will end up being normally priced around 50~60 USD.
> Looking back on it, I may just go for Deluxe and see what expansions release.



That is what I am thinking.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 26, 2013)

Here are the Official System Requirements




> *SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS*
> 
> *MINIMUM*
> OS 	Windows Vista SP2
> ...





> *RECOMMENDED*
> OS 	Windows Vista SP2
> Windows 7 SP1
> PROCESSOR 	Intel Core i5-2300
> ...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ill probably get this game because ArmaII gave me a similar feel as to how the old Ghost Recon games were, and I miss those.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 27, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Ill probably get this game because ArmaII gave me a similar feel as to how the old Ghost Recon games were, and I miss those.



Well for me, the in-game shots I have seen as well as Dev footage of AI, makes me believe the gameplay will be either really good or excellent. I may actually finish the campaign missions instead of getting fed up with the AI. ^_^ Plus, I may not have to replace my 7970 with an Nvidia card depending on the response I get from my email to BIStudios.


----------



## erixx (Feb 27, 2013)

to make it much better on one card brand than on the other would be a huge mistake for BI.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 1, 2013)

Just upgraded from my craptastic Dell PS2 keyboard from the early 2k's with a CM Storm Trigger Blue switches. Also, I just added an ADATA 256GB SSD to load ArmA II and III on.
Also, looking to upgrade my CPU to the 8350 unless convinced otherwise ^_^ I am prepping for the game!!! Also, hopefully, the PhysX 3 code can be handled by the CPU if the GPU is not Nvidia.


----------



## erocker (Mar 1, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Just upgraded from my craptastic Dell PS2 keyboard from the early 2k's with a CM Storm Trigger Blue switches. Also, I just added an ADATA 256GB SSD to load ArmA II and III on.
> Also, looking to upgrade my CPU to the 8350 unless convinced otherwise ^_^ I am prepping for the game!!! Also, hopefully, the PhysX 3 code can be handled by the CPU if the GPU is not Nvidia.



The game is not using GPU accelerated PhysX. With an 8 core CPU, you should be all set. Though, I wouldn't upgrade the CPU at least until after summer. Rumor has it AMD is coming out with a new stepping/refresh of Piledriver sometime in summer... Or something like that.

Really though, it is best to wait until the game is released and tested with various hardware before buying hardware for the game.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 1, 2013)

Wait until BI actually makes a game work properly, your 8 core will probably run Arma 3 fine. EDIT: Also, if I remember I can give you guys the IP to a TS server we can use.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 1, 2013)

thanks for the heads up. ill prolly have my roommate get an 8350 or something now. he was going to buy my 8120 off me when I upgraded to the 8350. Ill send an Alpha lite invite to anyone who wants one.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 1, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> thanks for the heads up. ill prolly have my roommate get an 8350 or something now. he was going to buy my 8120 off me when I upgraded to the 8350. Ill send an Alpha lite invite to anyone who wants one.



I would like one pls


----------



## erocker (Mar 1, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Ill send an Alpha lite invite to anyone who wants one.



I don't understand. Why would anyone need an invite? It is free for anyone to join via their website.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 1, 2013)

erocker said:


> I don't understand. Why would anyone need an invite? It is free for anyone to join via their website.



Right, but, there is only a chance you can get an invite through that route. I get 3 invites to give out. Also, where is this sign up at?
Some additional images from ArmA III below.


Spoiler



















***********UPDATE**********************************

These release date for BF3 and ArmA III Alpha seem suspicious. Call me psychotic & paranoid, but it almost seems as though BIS put the alpha right before Endgame releases. Endgame for PS3 is the 5th, PC is the 12th. Alpha is the 5th for pre-orders and the 14th for invite only. It just looks coincidental to me.

Also, since the invite only one does not include multiplayer, I will send out the alpha lite invites so you can see if you want to get the cheapest option ~35$ which is Alpha+Beta+Fullgame which includes Multiplayer and so on.

Here is the US price list BIS updated their site.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 4, 2013)

ArmA III Alpha is set to drop tomorrow, March 5th 2013. Bohemia Interactive Studios have updated their website and added a subdomain you can now access which provides information concerning the Alpha such as bugs, fixes, reports, updates and so on. The subdomain is: http://alpha.arma3.com/

I admire the fact that BIS has clearly stated on the Briefing page that the Alpha is a "work-in-progress" and that the quality may not yet be up to our standards. Our objective for the Alpha is to locate performance, balancing, and designs flaws. We will be provided with the Stratis map (20 km^2) initially. The installation is ~7.5GB in size, and they are of course providing forums and Feedback Trackers for us to report issues we have found with the game. 
Of course, Steam is required now to play and BIS has included full modding support so that modding communities can get a head start from the Alpha. There is a Developer Blog available to help us keep abreast of the progress being made. The URL is: http://www.bistudio.com/english/company/developers-blog

As it is, I wonder what the Squad logo method will be. I will be revising the TPU squad info for ArmA III and hopefully, Reayth will be kind enough to make one based on ArmA III for us ^_^ or at least make a version of the original for us...

As it is, I have decided to purchase the Promoter pack regardless of whether or not I am one of the first 500 to get it. The added bonus content and all the DLCs for ArmA III is a good deal atm. 

Let us know what you plan to do. Will you join us for multiplayer testing? etc...

Thanks for reading the update post and have a great rest of the day! 

*ETA to Alpha release: 8hrs 15min.*


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 4, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Epic Sniper shots. 4 Man teamwork. Very knowledgeable about windage and wind and such.
> 1000m shot. silenced Tac50s.
> 
> [yt]ImO4nHKqrOU&[/yt]



I know this is an old post I'm replying to but 1000m shot at center mass is COMPLETE BS even at elevation. Cross valley no less!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Right, but, there is only a chance you can get an invite through that route.* I get 3 invites to give out*. Also, where is this sign up at?



Hook a brotha up?


----------



## REAYTH (Mar 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I know this is an old post I'm replying to but 1000m shot at center mass is COMPLETE BS even at elevation. Cross valley no less!


that's easy!!
Brandon did a 1000ms wit a raggedy 1911 and a 2 liter Rc Cola bottle
in reals life


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2013)

REAYTH said:


> that's easy!!
> Brandon did a 1000ms wit a raggedy 1911 and a 2 liter Rc Cola bottle
> in reals life



Fuck yea! rock island for the wizand!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I know this is an old post I'm replying to but 1000m shot at center mass is COMPLETE BS even at elevation. Cross valley no less!



so you are telling me that it is impossible to shoot someone center mass from 1000m away with a McMillan Tac-50? I find that hard to believe considering an Aussie Sniper in Iraq did a 2800m kill shot with a Barret .50. Besides, they did not do a center mass shot, it was a kill shot.



brandonwh64 said:


> Hook a brotha up?



sure but it wont include multiplayer dude


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 4, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> so you are telling me that it is impossible to shoot someone center mass from 1000m away with a McMillan Tac-50? I find that hard to believe considering an Aussie Sniper in Iraq did a 2800m kill shot with a Barret .50. Besides, they did not do a center mass shot, it was a kill shot.



Not aiming at center mass its not. Try about 5 feet above the target. How that shot was setup in that video he was aiming at center mass. Shooting like that will fall WAY short.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> sure but it wont include multiplayer dude



Its ok it will let me see how well the games engine is before I drop 50 bills


----------



## REAYTH (Mar 4, 2013)

dis game looks ghey


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2013)

REAYTH said:


> dis game looks ghey



LOL its not for some people reayth.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not aiming at center mass its not. Try about 3 feet above the target. How that shot was setup in that video he was aiming at center mass. Shooting like that will fall WAY short.



Did you happen to notice that they adjusted their scopes for range, wind, and such? You do realise that adjusting the range on the scope allows them to essentially place the crosshair on center mass and hit the target as long as the scope can be adjusted to the range. example being the AS50 has a max ranging of 1600m. After 1600m, you need to use the lines below the crosshair. 



brandonwh64 said:


> Its ok it will let me see how well the games engine is before I drop 50 bills



no prob then


Here are some more new screenshots:



Spoiler


----------



## REAYTH (Mar 4, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL its not for some people reayth.



wheres the flying knife attacks and zombie bosses?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 4, 2013)

REAYTH said:


> wheres the flying knife attacks and zombie bosses?



you do realize, this is ArmA III not DayZ right?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not aiming at center mass its not. Try about 5 feet above the target. How that shot was setup in that video he was aiming at center mass. Shooting like that will fall WAY short.



Its semi accurate,

What I mean is that when you adjust a scope such as a Leopold or other LONG range scope, you will factor in range, temp windspeeds, vertical interval and more. Once you have this setup on your DOPE sheet, it will help you set the right elevation and windage of the scope to allow the crosshairs to be on the target but programmed to factor in all I said above. THis is only true on non moving targets.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 4, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its semi accurate,
> 
> What I mean is that when you adjust a scope such as a Leopold or other LONG range scope, you will factor in range, temp windspeeds, vertical interval and more. Once you have this setup on your DOPE sheet, it will help you set the right elevation and windage of the scope to allow the crosshairs to be on the target but programmed to factor in all I said above. THis is only true on non moving targets.



Even with a good Leopold it can only be adjust so far before you have to start compensating for the range as the optic can only adjust so far. AFAIK a 1000m is well out of that adjustment range. Max I've seen is about 850m with pure adjustment.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2013)

1000M sniper shots are really not uncommon especially on a stationary target. With some practice a person could hit these with the rifles shown in that video.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 4, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> 1000M sniper shots are really not uncommon especially on a stationary target. With some practice a person could hit these with the rifles shown in that video.



Not saying the shot cannot be made.  I'm saying aiming center mass at 1000m and hitting isn't.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not saying the shot cannot be made.  I'm saying aiming center mass at 1000m and hitting isn't.



well, there were 3 of them shooting at the same target. They did not know who got the kill till later. The first shot was 925 meters. The second part has the 1200m shot.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not saying the shot cannot be made.  I'm saying aiming center mass at 1000m and hitting isn't.



Well thats were its goes to the fine line of it being real and a game. They did a good job making it close to the real thing but its not all the way.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 4, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Well thats were its goes to the fine line of it being real and a game. They did a good job making it close to the real thing but its not all the way.



actually, the "1000m" shot was only 925m which is within the range of the scope without having to zoom out, take the shot, then zoom in to compensate. I read the spec sheet on the Tac-50.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 5, 2013)

*New ArmA III Footage brought to us through Dslyecxi*​
*The first is possibilities of customization in ArmA III Enjoy!!* 



Spoiler















*Next is the review about the movement and shooting mechanics of ArmA III.*



Spoiler















*And now, the weapons and gear which just released.*



Spoiler














Enjoy!!


----------



## erocker (Mar 5, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not saying the shot cannot be made.  I'm saying aiming center mass at 1000m and hitting isn't.



You're right. That's why some weapons in this game have zeroing. Just like in real life you zero your weapon into the distance needed... Then aim for center mass.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 5, 2013)

erocker said:


> You're right. That's why some weapons in this game have zeroing. Just like in real life you zero your weapon into the distance needed... Then aim for center mass.



Thanks for converging everything I said into a simple and concise statement. 

On another note, Only a few more Hours to go till Alpha launch. 
I am still looking for people who want an invite to the Alpha. I already have Brandonwh64 and have slots for 2 more. If I am feeling generous, I may even get the cheapest pack for someone who wants the alpha but can not afford it atm. Keep me posted guys and Enjoy the Vids I know I did!

*ETA 3hrs 30min*


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 5, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Did you happen to notice that they adjusted their scopes for range, wind, and such? You do realise that adjusting the range on the scope allows them to essentially place the crosshair on center mass and hit the target as long as the scope can be adjusted to the range. example being the AS50 has a max ranging of 1600m. After 1600m, you need to use the lines below the crosshair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You understand that 1600m is a mile right? Even with a .50cal you have to aim about 3 feet above a stationary target to even get close to center mass in ZERO wind? Bottom line is the shot made in that video isn't remotely accurate.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 5, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You understand that 1600m is a mile right? Even with a .50cal you have to aim about 3 feet above a stationary target to even get close to center mass in ZERO wind? Bottom line is the shot made in that video isn't remotely accurate.



I'm going to point you to Erocker's post below mine. 

*ETA 2hrs 50min *


----------



## AsRock (Mar 5, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea the landscapes from arma III look great! I am hoping performance issues are cleaned up as well.



Performance issue's ?, you mean Arma 2 as i used max setting with 4AA and 16AF with a view distance of 45k without issue.


TBH i am more bothered if they updated the dedi server file to use more than one core as it's about time they did.

So some one got it yet like to hear if the dedi has been sorted out ?.

Think i will have to pick this up in a day or so ..


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 5, 2013)

The videos are from a guy who was in the closed dev testing. 

*ETA: 30min*


----------



## arma3modders (Mar 5, 2013)

*hei*



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Thanks for converging everything I said into a simple and concise statement.
> 
> On another note, Only a few more Hours to go till Alpha launch.
> I am still looking for people who want an invite to the Alpha. I already have Brandonwh64 and have slots for 2 more. If I am feeling generous, I may even get the cheapest pack for someone who wants the alpha but can not afford it atm. Keep me posted guys and Enjoy the Vids I know I did!
> ...



Hei bro can i get the invitation for alpha pls. I can not buy from paypal as of right now. Might take a few weeks. I hope i can get alpha invitation to start making videos for my channel. Consider me thanks . I have been making arma2 missions for 2 years btw.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 5, 2013)

arma3modders said:


> Hei bro can i get the invitation for alpha pls. I can not buy from paypal as of right now. Might take a few weeks. I hope i can get alpha invitation to start making videos for my channel. Consider me thanks . I have been making arma2 missions for 2 years btw.



will do just pm me your Steam name.


*ETA 6hrs - BISTORE TIME updated to Czech time? Hence it being ~6am*


----------



## arma3modders (Mar 5, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Thanks for converging everything I said into a simple and concise statement.
> 
> On another note, Only a few more Hours to go till Alpha launch.
> I am still looking for people who want an invite to the Alpha. I already have Brandonwh64 and have slots for 2 more. If I am feeling generous, I may even get the cheapest pack for someone who wants the alpha but can not afford it atm. Keep me posted guys and Enjoy the Vids I know I did!
> ...



ok steam id -   uhsnamih     or Onizuka.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Mar 5, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> *New ArmA III Footage brought to us through Dslyecxi*​
> *The first is possibilities of customization in ArmA III Enjoy!!*
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, talk about a significant step forward for the game. I'm excited to see it in action! I think the coolest things at the moment are definitely the adjustable stances and player speeds.


----------



## erixx (Mar 5, 2013)

3h 54m


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 5, 2013)

I must say, if mailman is not at the slightest impressed by the game play and GFX of this then there is gotta be something wrong from the lover of military games.

Mailman, watch this video at 2:35! and make sure you set 1080P in youtube!

Arma 3 at 1080p with maximum settings - YouTube


----------



## erixx (Mar 5, 2013)

Great video 

arma3 and bistudio sites are down atm.   They are arming their biggest guns!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erixx (Mar 5, 2013)

Perfect syncro: BF3 6G patch finished and 5 minutes ago ARMA III alpha is available on Steam, got it and d/l'ing it!
yeahaaa


----------



## erixx (Mar 5, 2013)

Played. It is a big step ahead. Much optimized. Sweet!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 5, 2013)

erixx said:


> Played. It is a big step ahead. Much optimized. Sweet!



Optimized is the word I wanted to hear!


----------



## erixx (Mar 5, 2013)

yeah mate, vehicles, indoors, interface and generally all movements feel finally "well coded" if I can say that.

Happy. Really. This is not a remake or just OpFlashpoint 1.9.2.6 !

That said, the map, the structures resemble the series, even the A.I. which was laughable when I stole a jeep from a base. (Vehicle Showcase map)

Multiplayer no tested, populated servers were password servers.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 5, 2013)

erixx said:


> yeah mate, vehicles, indoors, interface and generally all movements feel finally "well coded" if I can say that.
> 
> Happy. Really. This is not a remake or just OpFlashpoint 1.9.2.6 !
> 
> ...



Damn I gotta get 50$ quick!


----------



## erixx (Mar 5, 2013)

hehehe, you know how to do that. I wanted the über-supporter version but finally opted for the cheapest alpha(+beta+final) version, just 25 €, not bad.  Ah, and it runs smooth on my hardware on high settings; way better than Arma2 and Iron Front 44, btw)


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 5, 2013)

I wanted the supported edition but the BIStudio servers kept crashing on me so I snagged the Digital Delux off steam. Dwnling now


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 5, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Damn I gotta get 50$ quick!



I can help you out if you want.... just let me know.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 5, 2013)

killer_rubber_ducky said:


> i can help you out if you want.... Just let me know.



ygpm

*EDIT*

Looks like we are in Arma 3 tonight!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 5, 2013)

New ShackTac vid of ArmA III. Looks like I may pick up a set of pedals!!!

[yt]R60LoGA-sKI[/yt]


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 5, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> New ShackTac vid of ArmA III. Looks like I may pick up a set of pedals!!!
> 
> [yt]R60LoGA-sKI[/yt]



Downloading at 2MBPS so should be done soon. I am leaving work around 12:00-12:30 so hope some multiplayer servers will be open.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 5, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> New ShackTac vid of ArmA III. Looks like I may pick up a set of pedals!!!
> 
> [yt]R60LoGA-sKI[/yt]



Might try my wheel pedals see how that goes .  O yeah he's a master at using the Track Ir too he has some really good vids and is very well respected.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 5, 2013)

The step lean is slick as hell!!

step lean


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 5, 2013)

Done installing playing now. I am on TS. We need a channel for this too.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 5, 2013)

The store is back open although they want $91 for the supporter ed,  dam that's a little rich for me lol.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 5, 2013)

So far pretty good experience. Working on figuring out the newish editor. Trying to make a water assault mission or something.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 5, 2013)

I am pretty much loving Arma III! but it makes my 680 choke with everything cranked up, so i did something totally impulsive and ordered another 680 for SLi so i can run the game in maxed when it finally comes out....

Yeah, Im stupid. and i am well aware 680 SLi is overkill for a 23" screen but with the SLi sorted out I can focus on getting a 27" screen before christmas.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 6, 2013)

Just got a hold of the Must Know Mission Editor Manual

Here it is guys have fun!!

http://www.armaholic.com/page.php?id=13109

Here is a no prior knowledge SQF scripting guide too 

SQF Scripting Guide


----------



## lyndonguitar (Mar 6, 2013)

I just got the game(alpha), my god this game is amazing!, still alpha and it already runs better than Arma 1 and 2!  I can't wait for the final product!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm trying to create a mission. I am working out the kinks. Can someone suggest a simple mission for me to create? There already exists one to escape the island, and one where you kill 3 officers. Having someone suggest a mission would make it simpler for me to create it as I will have a solid goal and can envision it as it were. ^_^


----------



## AsRock (Mar 6, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I'm trying to create a mission. I am working out the kinks. Can someone suggest a simple mission for me to create? There already exists one to escape the island, and one where you kill 3 officers. Having someone suggest a mission would make it simpler for me to create it as I will have a solid goal and can envision it as it were. ^_^



If any thing like arma2 editor there is nothing really simple about it, i did notice they completely changed the interface but for the short time i tried it you still had to select 1 unit or group and double left click the map and select what you want and presuming that it's like arma 2 editor you have to select each unit to tell it if it's playable or not.

You already found one of the best sites which is Armaholic there is others of course but it's been a year since i played arma 2 never mind the editor which i made a simple mission which a lot hated as most just wanted to run gun shit and i made it so you could not do that lol.

And from my experiences with the editor it's only gets easier when you have learned it and if like the past ones there be a shit load to learn.

Anyways better get of bed 3am in the morning lol..


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 6, 2013)

AsRock said:


> If any thing like arma2 editor there is nothing really simple about it, i did notice they completely changed the interface but for the short time i tried it you still had to select 1 unit or group and double left click the map and select what you want and presuming that it's like arma 2 editor you have to select each unit to tell it if it's playable or not.
> 
> You already found one of the best sites which is Armaholic there is others of course but it's been a year since i played arma 2 never mind the editor which i made a simple mission which a lot hated as most just wanted to run gun shit and i made it so you could not do that lol.
> 
> ...



Well, right now, I'm just looking for mission ideas. I can make a mission I just need to have some good ideas that could work. I am trying to figure out how to call CAS and Mortar w/o SOFLAM.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 6, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Well, right now, I'm just looking for mission ideas. I can make a mission I just need to have some good ideas that could work. I am trying to figure out how to call CAS and Mortar w/o SOFLAM.



Well there is a mortor spawn in the 1st mission you could look that mission up and try to use a .pbo extractor.

Maybe the .pbo file called missions_f.pbo is the one but not sure
Steam\steamapps\common\Arma 3\Addons

Like this one
http://www.armaholic.com/page.php?id=411

And the guy who made it and his site, he's really good in what he does although not sure if he's going be working on A3.
http://www.kegetys.net


If the extractor does work and that is the file it might be tricky to even find the mortor script still..

Best bet might be to look at Arma 2 scripts and stuff on what your after they MIGHT just work although on each release they do tend to change to some degree.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 6, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Well, right now, I'm just looking for mission ideas. I can make a mission I just need to have some good ideas that could work. I am trying to figure out how to call CAS and Mortar w/o SOFLAM.



Make a saving private Ryan mission!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Figured out how to install missions for multiplayer! Now we can create servers on the fly and have our own wasteland server! The newest version was out this morning! 1.0.2

[Change Log]
[Fixed] - Gun Stores
[Fixed] - Missions
[Fixed] - General UI
[Fixed] - Lots of other fixes
[Fixed] - Re-spawning Vehicles
[Fixed] - Deserted Vehicles (20Mins)


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 6, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Figured out how to install missions for multiplayer! Now we can create servers on the fly and have our own wasteland server! The newest version was out this morning! 1.0.2
> 
> [Change Log]
> [Fixed] - Gun Stores
> ...



Problem being that some missions use vehicles not in the Alpha


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 6, 2013)

I loled hard!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 7, 2013)

Lol i am trying this!



> just take the "addons" folder of your a2 installment and put it into a3/@arma2/addons and select the "mod" in your ingame mod browser. You will have everything from a2, plus menues, ui, errors, errors and more errors. There should be some decent people around who can really port mods and ... Well, whole games but this is the fastest way.
> 
> The problems are that none of the old models have physics, nor chest vests or helmets, so they cant carry any ammo. Vehicle dont have physic, just the old ones from a2, also they just drive with idle sounds because the new engine wants proper sounds for each 500 rpm...
> 
> ...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 7, 2013)

*UPDATED OP with ARMA III SITREP*​
From ArmA 3 Forums on BIStudio.


> *Steam Guide - Opt Into the Development Build*
> NOTE: Using the development version of the game could hamper your experience with the game, with some unfinished assets available. However, we would greatly appreciate your feedback. Feedback can be submitted at feedback.arma3.com.
> 
> Want to be apart of the ArmA 3 development builds? Follow these 5 simple steps:
> ...


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Mar 7, 2013)

I didn't want to splurge out too much so I just got the base Arma 3 edition. And there is no way I'm getting a second 680........ Although I would trade mine for 2 660 Ti's.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 7, 2013)

I am currently hosting a mission called Operation Neptune.
Also now have FRAPS and the FPS in game is ~28 multiplayer have not tested it in SP

MSI afterburner recording does not make the FPS tank.

Ill be uploading some footage from a Seize Camp Maxwell match

Battleguns has a Wasteland server for ArmA 3 now.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> I didn't want to splurge out too much so I just got the base Arma 3 edition. And there is no way I'm getting a second 680........ Although I would trade mine for 2 660 Ti's.



Think of it  as future proofing... I'll have a 27" Newcrossover before the end of the year


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2013)

Anyone having issues with f**king idiot teamkillers, trolls and griefers?

I swear I had  3 of them joined at least 5 of my games, moment they spawned in they either satchel charged and killed 8 out of the 10 other players or they just RDM'd and team killed 3 or 4 team mates before getting killed themselves then disconnecting from server.

then I had this crazy griefer who was probably completely stoned and kept chasing me and using direct voice chat to shout at me and try and talk to me. I dont care to talk to idiots so I didnt reply. He ended up teamkilling almost the whole team because he lobbed a grenade or fired a AT-Rocket at where the rest of the squad was arming up at an enemy weapons cache.

I had griefers join and kill almost the entire team before disconnecting 3 times in one game. Worst one was when the stoned guy kept chasing me and asking me if i was the *'REAL'* captain crunch -since that was my profile name.

the internet is full of these fucking morons that shouldnt even be allowed to go near a computer or touch a mouse & keyboard even if it isnt plugged in.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yea I just joined an armory server were people were Tkin so I joined the fun and they did not like that too much since they banned me!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Mar 7, 2013)

It's just all the little kiddie's having fun with physx.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Anyone having issues with f**king idiot teamkillers, trolls and griefers?
> 
> I swear I had  3 of them joined at least 5 of my games, moment they spawned in they either satchel charged and killed 8 out of the 10 other players or they just RDM'd and team killed 3 or 4 team mates before getting killed themselves then disconnecting from server.
> 
> ...



Sounds like I need to get this game.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sounds like I need to get this game.



Do it!!

Also pick up another 670 cuz this game looks totally beautiful. It has to be turned up!!


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Do it!!
> 
> Also pick up another 670 cuz this game looks totally beautiful. It has to be turned up!!



At 1080p, a single GTX 670 is all that's needed. Hell, I'm running it maxed out (minus prost-process effects, I don't like motion blur) at 1440p.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Anyone having issues with f**king idiot teamkillers, trolls and griefers?



Haha, welcome to Arma. It can be a magical experience!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Do it!!
> 
> Also pick up another 670 cuz this game looks totally beautiful. It has to be turned up!!



I just wanna jihad everything.


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just wanna jihad everything.



Then this game is for you. 

Seriously that Battleguns wasteland Arma II mod is right up your alley. You can literally load yourself up with bombs, sneak in to the enemies base and blow it all to hell.

Wanna be some military cop that patrols the map and guns down bad guys? You can do that.

Want to be a terrorist troll that plants bombs in a port-o-potty at a military base? You can do that too.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2013)

erocker said:


> At 1080p, a single GTX 670 is all that's needed. Hell, I'm running it maxed out (minus prost-process effects, I don't like motion blur) at 1440p.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, welcome to Arma. It can be a magical experience!



well Im not new to arma - I usually play on the 7thCav server on OA which gets its fair share of idiots that do nothing but RDM and ram the chinook and transport chopper with a tank or APC in the staging area killing at least 10-20 guys everytime.

In this case, ARMA III is a new game. players should still be exploring the game not griefing other players who are trying to enjoy it.

Obviously this will all change when the final game is released and admins can set up rules and have other admins to boot and bann trouble makers.

as for the extra GPU, my 680 chugged a little, with SLi everything just runs so unbelievably smooth even if the scaling isnt even close to 90% just yet.

The game will only run better with time though once they optimise it and better GPU drivers are released.



TheMailMan78 said:


> I just wanna jihad everything.



I havent seen anyone use C4 just yet - Only satchel charges.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 7, 2013)

I am one with the bush!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am one with the bush!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130307/arma3-1.png
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130307/arma3-2.jpg



Wow those proportions look screwed up on that first picture


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 7, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Wow those proportions look screwed up on that first picture



What do you mean?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> What do you mean?



The size of his head. The forearm to hand. Its messed up bad in that picture.


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2013)

His head looks tiny compared to his body.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 7, 2013)

May have been the screen shot position. He was looking left


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> May have been the screen shot position. He was looking left



Oh no, I was talking about TheMailMan... But yeah, I see it in the screenshot too. Haha.


----------



## REAYTH (Mar 7, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am one with the bush!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130307/arma3-1.png
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130307/arma3-2.jpg



there goes Obama again shooting guns and the rest of us well u know btw arma 3 has zombie mode??


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 7, 2013)

Me and death playing the assassination mission in MP


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 7, 2013)

TDM match by ShackTac


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 7, 2013)

Tomorrow at 2:32 PM I plan on playing arma, and not stopping until about Tuesday the next week. YALL MOTHAFUKAS READY?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Mar 7, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> Tomorrow at 2:32 PM I plan on playing arma, and not stopping until about Tuesday the next week. YALL MOTHAFUKAS READY?


From your terminology I gather you will be playing non stop?
#sleepisfortheweak


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 8, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> From your terminology I gather you will be playing non stop?
> #sleepisfortheweak



I got my piss bucket ready


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Mar 8, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Me and death playing the assassination mission in MP


Would you like to have the full version of fraps? (Full version, bought by me)


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 8, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Would you like to have the full version of fraps? (Full version, bought by me)



Or a version that I acquired through _cough_ other means


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Mar 8, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> Or a version that I acquired through _cough_ other means


FBI alerted. I might be able to play this afternoon.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 8, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> FBI alerted. I might be able to play this afternoon.



You should start using eastern time.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Mar 8, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> You should start using eastern time.


Fine, This evening, and tomorrow morning.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 8, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Fine, This evening, and tomorrow morning.



Sheet man, that's too late. I got an exam tomorrow.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 8, 2013)

I bought FRAPS but it make my FPS tank. I currently use MSI Afterburner for recording since it does a decent job and does not tank my FPS.

New Community Videos by ShackTac in cooperation with BIS.

TMM should Definitely check this out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 8, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I bought FRAPS but it make my FPS tank. I currently use MSI Afterburner for recording since it does a decent job and does not tank my FPS.
> 
> New Community Videos by ShackTac in cooperation with BIS.
> 
> TMM should Definitely check this out.



This is without a doubt the best examination of Arma series. YES please mailman, atleast watch this one if thats all you ever do!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 8, 2013)

I have been struggling to make a mission in the Editor now that has your team start in Camp Rogain or some other remote location on the map. Your team comes under heavy fire and is cut off from reinforcements. You can call in CAS to help but you are being over-run. CASEVAC has been called after a certain amount of time. Your team has to hold out until CASEVAC can extract you and RTB. The CASEVAC would be parked at the AFB until it is called at which time the Helo would spin up and liftoff enroute to the Team's location where upon arrival would extract the team. All CAS helos would also be parked at the AFB until called. During the hold out, Re-inforcements can be called but they are few and far between and the enemy is many. There should be a respawn limit of 3 lives as long as the entire team is not KIA. The enemy AI should be able to call in it's own reinforcements (scripted) or own CAS. Enemy reinforcements should arrive mainly by helo.

Since BLUFOR is lacking a transport helo, the CASEVAC should be a couple of trucks or APC vehicles. The team would also have to protect the EVAC as it approaches and leaves. The mission successfully ends when the team has RTB.

Can anyone help me with this? The modules and such are tricky and I am extreme novice at scripting if it is not BASH scripting.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 8, 2013)

Me and erocker derping around!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 8, 2013)

Here is the prototype mission. I still have not figured out how to set mission objectives and win/lose stuff. Can someone tweak it?

View attachment casvac_prototype.Stratis.pbo.zip


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 8, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Here is the prototype mission. I still have not figured out how to set mission objectives and win/lose stuff. Can someone tweak it?
> 
> View attachment 50315




You cannot tweak a compiled mission file *.pbo*

It must be the raw project from the editor


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 8, 2013)

I made it into a mission with Erockers assistance. If you want a really tough time, try to hold out until evac arrives.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 8, 2013)

Boss status UNLOCKED!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 8, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> boss status unlocked!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130308/arma3 2013-03-08 12-47-03-51.png



get yo ass online


----------



## JNUKZ (Mar 9, 2013)

I will just leave this here:





This game looks very good buying for sure.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 9, 2013)

JNUKZ said:


> I will just leave this here:
> http://i.imgur.com/t7wrH8r.gif
> 
> This game looks very good buying for sure.



hope he's wearing a parachute ^_^


----------



## SaiZo (Mar 9, 2013)

I _must_ have this game!!!!


----------



## erocker (Mar 9, 2013)

Ducky, post wasn't close to "on topic". This isn't a posting dumping ground. www.generalnonsense.net for everything else.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 9, 2013)

erocker said:


> Ducky, post wasn't close to "on topic". This isn't a posting dumping ground. www.generalnonsense.net for everything else.



I have never been able to create an account there. It is always blocked by my school ISP.


----------



## erocker (Mar 9, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I have never been able to create an account there. It is always blocked by my ISP.



Still no reason to post nonsense here. 

No response to this post needed. Just stay on topic. Thanks.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 10, 2013)

I have submitted this feature request: http://feedback.arma3.com/view.php?id=3481 If you agree please vote it up. I have included the script below:



> ArmA 3 is really shaping up to be THE NEXT epic mil-sim but there is a lot of work to be done. The water looks great so far, but is missing several realistic parts that should not be difficult to implement and would improve the visual fidelity and realism of the game.
> 
> First off, let me start with a mental image. You are visiting relatives on the coast and there is a severe storm with strong gusts of wind and waves. If you were to look at the ocean, what would you see? Rolling water in multiple directions? Or would you see rolling water following the wind and tides? Next, would the waves be normal, or would you see white caps due to the strong gusting winds?
> 
> ...



Here is a table of the resolved issues so far:


ID​Category​Severity​Status​Updated​Summary​0003166OtherMinorResolved2013-03-09Bug reporter only alows 100 votes Up and 100 down0000729OtherMajorResolved2013-03-08Remove 'light shadowing' from the body text of these issues0002297Game CrashCrashResolved2013-03-08Playing as Turtles and right clicking mouse crashes game0002753Game CrashCrashResolved2013-03-08Game crash on start up and in game0001318Game CrashCrashResolved2013-03-08Arma 3 Alpha does not launch0001479Game CrashCrashResolved2013-03-08Game crashed after 10 minutes playing ( were about 6 players) , played coop "escape......"0000065Design-MissionMinorResolved2013-03-08[Alpha + Alpha Lite] - Infantry showcase - NATO team stay in village0000222Game CrashCrashResolved2013-03-07ARMA 3 Crash (On and beyond menu screen)0000104InventoryMajorResolved2013-03-06[Steam Alpha 0.5.102571] Destroying items via right click when inventory is full0000111Swimming and DivingMinorResolved2013-03-05[Steam Alpha] Grenades can be thrown while swimming0000098Menu UIMinorResolved2013-03-04[Steam Alpha] Mouse wheel scrolling in the Controls options moves the entire menu0000097ScriptingMinorResolved2013-03-04Locked command gives an error0000061EditorMinorResolved2013-02-20[Steam Alpha lite] - You can't change a layout in editor


----------



## SaiZo (Mar 10, 2013)

Question: Should I get a better graphics card before getting Arma 3?
I just want to play something else than CS:S all the time..


----------



## erocker (Mar 10, 2013)

It would definitely help. Though, your card meets the minimum specs, so you could play it at much lower settings.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 10, 2013)

why does the table code not work? it is legit BBcode and also legit HTML?


----------



## erixx (Mar 10, 2013)

Great game, but really sad to see again people swarming around "do nothing" mods like 404 Wasteland, were you spawn with money to go buy weapons somewhere else far away of course!) FFS!! usually 3 guys engaging enemy and 27 other guys standing at base and teamkilling and destroying vehicles.... 
I am more a fighter guy, not a micromanagement enjoyer or roleplayer.
As I have always avoided these mods in OPF and Arma series, I am again lost and disappointed loosing time finding the right servers or ingame having to walk huge distances to find out no one cares about anything thats going on.... lol


That said, the hellos are pretty good tuned out of the box, seems that their helo stand alone sim pays off  
And the beloved Mediterranean location is top notch!!!


----------



## erixx (Mar 10, 2013)

http://forums.bistudio.com/showthread.php?147635-Blitzkrieg-for-A3-(PvP-Game-Mode)-(based-on-AAS)


Blitzkrieg mod and maps, now that is one cool package!!! Step by step attack or defense, on screen minimap, nice class slection on respawn screen...


----------



## erocker (Mar 10, 2013)

erixx said:


> Great game, but really sad to see again people swarming around "do nothing" mods like 404 Wasteland, were you spawn with money to go buy weapons somewhere else far away of course!) FFS!! usually 3 guys engaging enemy and 27 other guys standing at base and teamkilling and destroying vehicles....



One can get bored with the limited amount of things in the Alpha. I'm glad there's other choices.


----------



## erixx (Mar 10, 2013)

really try blitzkrieg, for now all servers had satisfactory gameplay, not far away from BF3 8)


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 11, 2013)

I'd kinda like to see LevelCapGaming do ArmA III.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 11, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I'd kinda like to see LevelCapGaming do ArmA III.



Who ? what ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 11, 2013)

I have been playing around with the editor some here recently and figured out how to use some of the easier scripts. I found that I can sit one box down at the teams spawn point and have it filled with 100 of EVERYTHING. There are a couple more scripts I am going to try like a patrol script you can put on enemy AI so I can make the small bases around stratis hostile if approached. One script that has good intentions is the vehicle respawn script but the only downside is that it removes a vehcile if it has not been touched for a certain amount of time and respawns it at base. This would mean that if you go on a stealth mission and part a distance away from enemy base that there is a good chance that the vehicle will be gone when you exfill. The code that this game uses for scripting is C# and can take quite a while to get adjusted too. I made a small mission were there were two enemy bases with heli's that you needed to destroy but I have not figured out how to set objectives so when you do destroy the heli's the mission is over. Also respawning has been a pain cause it turns you into a bird once you die.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Mar 12, 2013)

I tried the editor this morning, and I made a quick 6 player coop mission for arma 3 (I knew stuff from arma and arma 2)

so far I'm having fun with the game(and the editor).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 12, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> I tried the editor this morning, and I made a quick 6 player coop mission for arma 3 (I knew stuff from arma and arma 2)
> 
> so far I'm having fun with the game(and the editor).



How do you get people to respawn without turning into a bird?


----------



## lyndonguitar (Mar 12, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> How do you get people to respawn without turning into a bird?



Create a mission first, and save it.

find the mission folder on "Documents\Arma 3 Alpha\missions\"  

create a "description.ext" file there
edit it with notepad and put the following:

respawn = "BASE"; 
respawndelay = "30"; // means 30 seconds until respawn

save it.

Then edit your mission and and put a marker on what place you want players to respawn if they die. name it as "Respawn_West", or if youre playing as opfor, name it as "Respawn_East"

export it to multiplayer to test it out, it wont work on editor preview


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 12, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> Create a mission first, and save it.
> 
> find the mission folder on "Documents\Arma 3 Alpha\missions\"
> 
> ...



You are a GOD! thank you. I was searching all over the net for this info. Is there a website that has info like this that I may have missed?


----------



## lyndonguitar (Mar 12, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> You are a GOD! thank you. I was searching all over the net for this info. Is there a website that has info like this that I may have missed?



Nah, I just google around too, but I instead search for arma 1 and 2 guides, they are almost the same, 

Info is kinda hard to find because they are scattered all around the net with no tutorials compilation whatsover


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 12, 2013)

How to sneak in Arma 3


----------



## erixx (Mar 13, 2013)

a new Alfa vr. 2 is out, but you have to enable "betas" in the Properties tab in Steam library for ARMA III.

Now...


----------



## AsRock (Mar 13, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> Nah, I just google around too, but I instead search for arma 1 and 2 guides, they are almost the same,
> 
> Info is kinda hard to find because they are scattered all around the net with no tutorials compilation whatsover



There is youtube ones about 

http://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video?p=arma+2+scripting+tutorials

And there are guides too but there is so much it's pretty crazy

Here's a basic one.
http://www.armaholic.com/page.php?id=838


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 13, 2013)

Arma 3: New Scripting Commands List!!!



> Scripting Commands!
> Designer Bořivoj "Druid" Hlava has dedicated some time to listing and adding initial documentation for script commands new to Arma 3. As with all documentation on the Community Wiki, it will continue to evolve in cooperation with the registered users.
> 
> This is not the final state of script commands for Arma 3 either. We will add more as we develop, and may also have to remove some (e.g. when they pose too much of a threat to multiplayer security).



https://community.bistudio.com/wiki/Category:Arma_3:_New_Scripting_Commands_List

New subsection

http://forums.bistudio.com/forumdisplay.php?169-ARMA-3-ALPHA-EDITING


----------



## AsRock (Mar 13, 2013)

All so be needing the class names too \ item names.

I keep bumping in to arma 1&2 ones although some might be the same but they do have a habit of changing them.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 13, 2013)

I got tired...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 14, 2013)

I just gave out 1 of my 3 codes for Alpha Lite. Any other takers? Mailman? It does not include MP.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 14, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I just gave out 1 of my 3 codes for Alpha Lite. Any other takers? Mailman? It does not include MP.



I have already sent MM one. I have two left.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 15, 2013)

Played the Alpha Lite. Infantry stuff was cool, no idea what I was doing through. Movement and shit is a lot better then ArmAII. Flying the Helicopter, though is weird. They better include joystick support, or its going to suck.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 15, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Played the Alpha Lite. Infantry stuff was cool, no idea what I was doing through. Movement and shit is a lot better then ArmAII. Flying the Helicopter, though is weird. They better include joystick support, or its going to suck.



Well, I am glad you have enjoyed yourself so far. yes they do support joysticks you just have to plug one it and calibrate it. I am curious as to what TMM will think.


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 15, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have already sent MM one. I have two left.



anyone mind sending me one, it would be much appreciated


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 15, 2013)

going to need your steam id to do that


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 18, 2013)

If you get ArmA III alpha, send out the invites. show the love ^_^


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 18, 2013)

Full instructions to add cherno and utes to the map list. I just did it and I am uploading a video as we speak.

http://www.reddit.com/r/arma/comments/19sjsc/how_to_import_most_of_the_arma_ii_stuff_to_the/


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Full instructions to add cherno and utes to the map list. I just did it and I am uploading a video as we speak.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/arma/comments/19sjsc/how_to_import_most_of_the_arma_ii_stuff_to_the/



ok cool ill add it to the OP


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok first video is in HD and its arma 3 with me spawned in electro (chernogorsk map)










Second video is in crappy quality (didn't have the right setting for this) and its arma 3 with me spawned in Cherno City (chernogorsk map)


----------



## AsRock (Mar 19, 2013)

Cool, although i though Arma 1 map was much better than Arma 2 or 3's lol.  Arma 2\3 maps are just islands were as with Arma 1 it was more 2 islands that barely connected to each other.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 20, 2013)

I do not remember much of arma 1 even thought I did buy operation flashpoint. I still have a cd key for OPFP but do not have the disc. I wonder if I could get it from BI studios?


----------



## AsRock (Mar 20, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I do not remember much of arma 1 even thought I did buy operation flashpoint. I still have a cd key for OPFP but do not have the disc. I wonder if I could get it from BI studios?



I don't remember the mod but there has been mods of OFP imported to Arma in the past. I got rid of my OFP disks a looong time ago and funny think is i just gave away OFP with Xpacks to some one ha.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 22, 2013)

> Cross-joining multiplayer between default and Development branch was disabled on request of 124th Seagull Aviation Squadron.





ArmA3 Alpha Sitrep #3

New sneak preview









New tutorial


----------



## erocker (Mar 22, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> New sneak preview



Old sneak preview of the Alpha we're already playing? Sure you got the right link?

I want to see the new large map.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 22, 2013)

erocker said:


> Old sneak preview of the Alpha we're already playing? Sure you got the right link?
> 
> I want to see the new large map.



it was on the front page as a "new" video


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2013)

There is a 5.5GB update currently out. I am downloading as we speak.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 22, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> There is a 5.5GB update currently out. I am downloading as we speak.



Sheeeeeeeeeeet, you done downloading it yet?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> Sheeeeeeeeeeet, you done downloading it yet?



I don't know what its doing cause it started 5.5gb then down to 210MB then stopped and says its ready LOL

I am reading on the Bi forums that its a new feature unlock for the alpha.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 22, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I don't know what its doing cause it started 5.5gb then down to 210MB then stopped and says its ready LOL
> 
> I am reading on the Bi forums that its a new feature unlock for the alpha.



got a link?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> got a link?



http://forums.bistudio.com/showthread.php?151201-5-5Gb-Update-on-DEV-Branch


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 22, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://forums.bistudio.com/showthread.php?151201-5-5Gb-Update-on-DEV-Branch



mine apparently downloaded 14mb on the dev branch


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2013)

Maybe they canceled the download since mine quit about 10 minutes after it started.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 22, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Maybe they canceled the download since mine quit about 10 minutes after it started.



turns out what happened was that on BIS's end someone accidently deleted the addons folder and then reverted it but steam auto-deleted the addons folder on some clients. So, it is not new content just redownloading the addons folder. That was the 5.5GB. If you only downloaded the 210mb or 13.4mb then it is the new content. There was a new content release and that was it. Only the 210 and 13.4mb downloads are the 'new' content updates. Stable is due a new build release either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 23, 2013)

"OKR "Bumerang" - the new perspective russian armored vehicle"
TIL the iffrig is real.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 23, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> http://i.imgur.com/Y1hED.jpg
> "OKR "Bumerang" - the new perspective russian armored vehicle"
> TIL the iffrig is real.



Holy Sheets of Paper!!!!!!  My new vehicle I want to buy!!!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 23, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Holy Sheets of Paper!!!!!!  My new vehicle I want to buy!!!



It is still in prototype stage, the Russian army doesn't even get one yet.


----------



## erixx (Mar 25, 2013)

cool that military corps are starting to think in green and reduce fuel slavery


----------



## erixx (Mar 25, 2013)

GUYs!

In the bohemia forums /armaholic... there are already many SP, MP, coop custom missions!!!! 
Great!!!

That said....... the AI is maybe worse than first Flashpoint. Now jeeps get easily damaged by stones, etc. and these idiots crash more than they do drive!!! REsult: you ensamble a jeep squad but no joy: they destroy their own cars, get stuck, etc. etc.... :-(

Still amazing


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 27, 2013)

This is why I play ArmA ^_^


----------



## erocker (Mar 27, 2013)

But you don't use scripts. Unless you like getting hacked on, which happens way too often.


----------



## erixx (Mar 27, 2013)

Seriously? ROTFLMAO but that is not serious,


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 27, 2013)

erocker said:


> But you don't use scripts. Unless you like getting hacked on, which happens way too often.



of course not but it is fun to participate in those things. Like when you ran a dayZ server and had that race.


----------



## erocker (Mar 27, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> of course not but it is fun to participate in those things. Like when you ran a dayZ server and had that race.



Never had the race because nobody cares.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 27, 2013)

erocker said:


> Never had the race because nobody cares.



true but i have participated in races on other servers


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 29, 2013)

*New ArmA 3 video from Dslyecxi contracted by BIS.*


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 13, 2013)

Been playing on ArmA II Wasteland USGUNS server. 

Here is a video of me Crashing a C130J into an enemy base as recorded by a teammate.^_^


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 13, 2013)

Shit ducky, I crashed the C130 into the enemy base last night and took out one of there blockades and half their vehicles.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 17, 2013)

My ArmA III weather effects report has finally been reviewed and assigned!!!
http://feedback.arma3.com/view.php?id=3481

It was quite popular too.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## AsRock (Apr 21, 2013)

Testing out s a sever  ( Specialdetachment ( old team tag ) over the next 24 hours although there is only the default 2 missions on it and Domination and Evolution missions on it.

So if anyone gets on it let me know how it plays for you even more so if you actually clear a town.

Servers running on a i5 16GB ram ( part used for ramdrive for hardlinks ) and the system is running on 2 Intel x25'sG2 SSD's.

Hardlinks on how i used to use it with Arma 2
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=152930&highlight=hardlinks


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 23, 2013)

Arma III 3D Editor!

Messing with the 3D mission editor.

Arma 3′s editor is as complicated as you need it to be, but there are still people who struggle with mapping and not seeing what they’ve actually placed. There is a hacky solution that will enable the hidden 3D editor, so you can zoom around the live world map, placing objects and seeing how things line-up in the game world. In your “Documents\Arma 3 Alpha\YOURNAME\missions\” folder do the following.

- Create “3d.stratis” folder
- Create text file inside the new folder
- Rename text file “mission.biedi”
- Create shortcut of “arma3.exe”
- Go to the Target field of the new shortcut and insert the address of your mission.biedi file
- Launch via the new shortcut

Voila! There are more detailed instructions here if you want to go further down the rabbithole, but check out what you can do with a few tweaks.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 1, 2013)

New ArmA III videos of features and tactics


New Fog


Spoiler















Tactics


Spoiler


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 5, 2013)

Invasion 1944 for ArmA 3!!!








> Work has begun on an ArmA 3 version of our extensive WW2 total conversion mod. For those unfamiliar with our work, our total conversion as we prefer to call it, Invasion 1944 is a World War Two based combined arms simulation. We've previously released dedicated versions for the original Operation Flashpoint (now ArmA:Cold War Assault), ArmA, Arma2, and Combined Operations.
> 
> The ArmA3 release will not be a direct port of the existing mod from ArmA2, rather we'll be focusing content of the initial release using only the highest quality work, and starting to replace older models that don't look as good as they once did in the new engine. We'll also be looking to take advantage of all the new features such as the new clothing slots for customizing your soldiers and better physics for vehicle handling.
> 
> ...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 27, 2013)

My ArmA 3 bug report about the weather effects and elements is very popular.

http://feedback.arma3.com/view.php?id=3481


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 29, 2013)

Developer's Build has released a sniper pack with the GM6 Lynx and the M320 LRR. With an excellent rangefinder. Also, the max range is 2300m. The sound is orgasmic too.


----------



## Conti027 (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 8, 2013)

ArmA 3 E3 Preview on Now!!!!

New Map is effin Epic!!!! It is effin Huge!!!!


http://www.twitch.tv/arma3official


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 10, 2013)

http://www.twitch.tv/arma3official/b/414291657

*The above link is the recording of the Combined Arms Livestream including the Altis Map and new vehicles.*

Below is the map of Altis. The Chernarus Map is overlaid in grey to show size comparison.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 24, 2013)

DevilDogGamer posted this epic dogfight vid of his from ArmA2 Invasion 1944.











And this D-Day video epic!!!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 25, 2013)

*Arma iii beta released!!!*

*ArmA 3 Beta is Out*!!!!!!

**********************************************************************************************
From ArmA3.com


> ARMA 3 SPOTREP #00006
> FROM: Project Lead
> TO: Alpha / Beta Users
> UNIT: Arma 3 Beta
> ...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 26, 2013)

*New Weapons, Vehicles, Features in Beta*

*Here is the OPFOR Showcase:*










*Here is the BLUFOR Showcase:*










*Here is the INDEPENDENT Showcase:
*
[yt]ShDEQKX3-TQ[/yt]​


----------



## erocker (Jun 26, 2013)

Still the same map or did they add a new one with the beta?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 26, 2013)

erocker said:


> Still the same map or did they add a new one with the beta?



No its the same map but they have done quite alot with net code in since the alpha. Running ultra with visibility set to 1200 I get well over 60FPS on a 48 out of 50 wasteland server.


----------



## erocker (Jun 26, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> No its the same map but they have done quite alot with net code in since the alpha. Running ultra with visibility set to 1200 I get well over 60FPS on a 48 out of 50 wasteland server.



Well, that's nice. But no new map sucks. I was expecting it for the Beta. Not going to bother reinstalling this then.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 26, 2013)

erocker said:


> Well, that's nice. But no new map sucks. I was expecting it for the Beta. Not going to bother reinstalling this then.



Well, they teased the Altis map so maybe somewhere in the middle of the Beta they will release the newer map. (fingers crossed) I wonder if anyone has released custom maps for it yet. BIS is updating their BI Tools. They are adding in the ability to use SHAPEFILES in maps for roads etc. Hopefully they will make it so we can have cave systems and working rivers or waterfalls. Would be epic.


I have come across an ARMA 3 video where someone found a dev cookie aka underwater cave with a skeleton in it on Stratis.











ArmA II Invasion 1944 Weapon, Vehicle, Item list:



Spoiler



classname | name



BLUEFOR
======

US Army
----------

Armor:
I44_HT_A_M3_Army 			-M3 Halftrack
I44_HT_A_M3A1_Army 			-M3A1 Halftrack
I44_ACar_A_M8_Greyhound_Army 		-M8 Greyhound
I44_Tank_A_M3A3_Stuart_Army 		-M3A3 Stuart
I44_Tank_A_M5A1_Stuart_Army 		-M5A1 Stuart
I44_Veh_A_Army_M4A3_Sherman_Army 	-M4A3 Sherman
I44_Veh_A_Army_M4A3_76_Sherman_Army 	-M4A3(76) Sherman
I44_Veh_A_Army_M4A3_DD_Sherman_Army	-M4A3(DD) Sherman


Boats:
I44_Boat_A_M1_AssaultBoat_Army 		-M1 Assault Boat

Weapons:
I44_GunAT_A_M1_Army			-M1 57mm AT Gun
I44_GunAT_A_M3_Army			-M3 37mm AT Gun
I44_GunMortar_A_M1_Army			-M1 Mortar
I44_GunMortar_A_M2_Army			-M2 Mortar
I44_GunMG_A_M2HB_TripodAA_Army		-M2HB (AA Tripod)
I44_GunMG_A_M2HB_TripodM3_Army		-M2HB (M3 Tripod)
I44_GunMG_A_M1919A4_TripodM2_Army	-M1919A4 (M2 Tripod)

Men - 29th Infantry Division:
I44_Man_A_Army_M1A1Bazooka		-AT Soldier
I44_Man_A_Army_Engr_M1Mine		-Engineer (M1 Mines)
I44_Man_A_Army_Engr_M1A1Bangalore	-Engineer (M1A1 bangalore)
I44_Man_A_Army_Engr_M2DemoCharges	-Engineer (M2 demo charges)
I44_Man_A_Army_Engr_M37DemoKit		-Engineer (M37 demokit)
I44_Man_A_Army_M1Garand_M7		-Grenadier (M7)
I44_Man_A_Army_M1903A3_M1		-Grenadier (M1)
I44_Man_A_Army_GunCrew_M1Carbine	-Gun Crew (Carbine)
I44_Man_A_Army_GunCrew_NCO_M1911A1	-Gun Crew NCO (M1911A1)
I44_Man_A_Army_M1919A4			-Machinegunner (M1919A4)
I44_Man_A_Army_Medic			-Medic
I44_Man_A_Army_NCO_M1Carbine		-NCO (Carbine)
I44_Man_A_Army_NCO_M1Garand		-NCO (Garand)
I44_Man_A_Army_NCO_M1A1Thompson		-NCO (Thompson)
I44_Man_A_Army_CO_M1Carbine		-Officer (Carbine)
I44_Man_A_Army_CO_M1911A1		-Officer (M1911A1)
I44_Man_A_Army_RTO_M1Carbine		-RTO (Carbine)
I44_Man_A_Army_Sniper_M1903A4		-Sniper (M1903A4 Springfield)
I44_Man_A_Army_M1Carbine		-Soldier (Carbine)
I44_Man_A_Army_M1Garand			-Soldier (Garand)
I44_Man_A_Army_M1903A3			-Soldier (M1903A3 Springfield)
I44_Man_A_Army_M1918A2			-Soldier (BAR)
I44_Man_A_Army_M1A1Thompson		-Soldier (Thompson)
I44_Man_A_Army_M3Greasegun		-Soldier (Grease-gun)
I44_Man_A_Army_Crew_M1911A1		-Tank crew (M1911A1)
I44_Man_A_Army_Crew_M3Greasegun		-Tank crew (Grease-gun)
I44_Man_A_Army_Crew_NCO_M1911A1		-Tank crew NCO (M1911A1)

Men D-Day - 1st Infantry Division:
I44_Man_A_Army_DDay_M1A1Bazooka		-AT Soldier
I44_Man_A_Army_DDay_Engr_M1Mine		-Engineer (M1 Mines)
I44_Man_A_Army_DDay_Engr_M1A1Bangalore	-Engineer (M1A1 bangalore)
I44_Man_A_Army_DDay_Engr_M2DemoCharges	-Engineer (M2 demo charges)
I44_Man_A_Army_DDay_Engr_M37DemoKit	-Engineer (M37 demokit)
I44_Man_A_Army_DDay_M1Garand_M7		-Grenadier (M7)
I44_Man_A_Army_DDay_M1903A3_M1		-Grenadier (M1)
I44_Man_A_Army_DDay_GunCrew_M1Carbine	-Gun Crew (Carbine)
I44_Man_A_Army_DDay_GunCrew_NCO_M1911A1	-Gun Crew NCO (M1911A1)
I44_Man_A_Army_DDay_M1919A4		-Machinegunner (M1919A4)
I44_Man_A_Army_DDay_Medic		-Medic
I44_Man_A_Army_DDay_NCO_M1Carbine	-NCO (Carbine)
I44_Man_A_Army_DDay_NCO_M1Garand	-NCO (Garand)
I44_Man_A_Army_DDay_NCO_M1A1Thompson	-NCO (Thompson)
I44_Man_A_Army_DDay_CO_M1Carbine	-Officer (Carbine)
I44_Man_A_Army_DDay_CO_M1911A1		-Officer (M1911A1)
I44_Man_A_Army_DDay_RTO_M1Carbine	-RTO (Carbine)
I44_Man_A_Army_DDay_Sniper_M1903A4	-Sniper (M1903A4 Springfield)
I44_Man_A_Army_DDay_M1Carbine		-Soldier (Carbine)
I44_Man_A_Army_DDay_M1Garand		-Soldier (Garand)
I44_Man_A_Army_DDay_M1903A3		-Soldier (M1903A3 Springfield)
I44_Man_A_Army_DDay_M1918A2		-Soldier (BAR)
I44_Man_A_Army_DDay_M1A1Thompson	-Soldier (Thompson)
I44_Man_A_Army_DDay_M3Greasegun		-Soldier (Grease-gun)
I44_Man_A_Army_DDay_Crew_M1911A1	-Tank crew (M1911A1)
I44_Man_A_Army_DDay_Crew_M3Greasegun	-Tank crew (Grease-gun)
I44_Man_A_Army_DDay_Crew_NCO_M1911A1	-Tank crew NCO (M1911A1)

Men Rangers:
I44_Man_A_Army_Ranger_M1A1Bazooka		-AT Soldier
I44_Man_A_Army_Ranger_Engr_M1Mine		-Engineer (M1 Mines)
I44_Man_A_Army_Ranger_Engr_M1A1Bangalore	-Engineer (M1A1 bangalore)
I44_Man_A_Army_Ranger_Engr_M2DemoCharges	-Engineer (M2 demo charges)
I44_Man_A_Army_Ranger_Engr_M37DemoKit		-Engineer (M37 demokit)
I44_Man_A_Army_Ranger_M1Garand_M7		-Grenadier (M7)
I44_Man_A_Army_Ranger_M1903A3_M1		-Grenadier (M1)
I44_Man_A_Army_Ranger_GunCrew_M1Carbine		-Gun Crew (Carbine)
I44_Man_A_Army_Ranger_GunCrew_NCO_M1911A1	-Gun Crew NCO (M1911A1)
I44_Man_A_Army_Ranger_M1919A4			-Machinegunner (M1919A4)
I44_Man_A_Army_Ranger_Medic			-Medic
I44_Man_A_Army_Ranger_NCO_M1Carbine		-NCO (Carbine)
I44_Man_A_Army_Ranger_NCO_M1Garand		-NCO (Garand)
I44_Man_A_Army_Ranger_NCO_M1A1Thompson		-NCO (Thompson)
I44_Man_A_Army_Ranger_CO_M1Carbine		-Officer (Carbine)
I44_Man_A_Army_Ranger_CO_M1911A1		-Officer (M1911A1)
I44_Man_A_Army_Ranger_Sniper_M1903A4		-Sniper (M1903A4 Springfield)
I44_Man_A_Army_Ranger_M1Carbine			-Soldier (Carbine)
I44_Man_A_Army_Ranger_M1Garand			-Soldier (Garand)
I44_Man_A_Army_Ranger_M1903A3			-Soldier (M1903A3 Springfield)
I44_Man_A_Army_Ranger_M1918A2			-Soldier (BAR)
I44_Man_A_Army_Ranger_M1A1Thompson		-Soldier (Thompson)
I44_Man_A_Army_Ranger_M3Greasegun		-Soldier (Grease-gun)


Vehicles:
I44_Car_A_WillysMB_Army			-1/4 Ton Truck
I44_Car_A_WillysMB_M1919_Army		-1/4 Ton Truck (M1919A4)
I44_Truck_A_GMC_CCKW_Army		-2 1/2 Ton Truck
I44_Truck_A_GMC_CCKW_Ammo_Army		-2 1/2 Ton Truck (Ammo)
I44_Truck_A_GMC_CCKW_Fuel_Army		-2 1/2 Ton Truck (Fuel)
I44_Truck_A_GMC_CCKW_Open2_Army		-2 1/2 Ton Truck (Open 2)
I44_Truck_A_GMC_CCKW_Open_Army		-2 1/2 Ton Truck (Open)
I44_Truck_A_GMC_CCKW_Repair_Army	-2 1/2 Ton Truck (Repair)

US Navy
----------

Boats:
I44_Boat_A_LCM3_Navy			-LCM(3)
I44_Boat_A_LCVP_Navy			-LCVP
I44_Boat_A_M1_AssaultBoat_Navy		-M1 Assault Boat

US Army Air Force
----------------------

Aircraft:
I44_Plane_A_C47A_AAF			-C-47A
I44_Plane_A_P51D_AAF			-P-51D
I44_Plane_A_P51D_250lb_AAF		-P-51D (2x250lb)
I44_Plane_A_P51D_HVAR_AAF		-P-51D (HVAR)

Men:
I44_Man_A_AAF_Pilot_M1911A1		-Pilot (M1911A1)

UK Army
----------

Armor:
I44_Tank_B_ShermanIV_Army		-Sherman IV
I44_Tank_B_ShermanVC_Army		-Sherman VC

Weapons:
I44_GunAT_B_QF6pdrMk4_Army		-QF 6pdr Mk. IV
I44_GunMG_B_Vickers_Army		-Vickers (tripod)

Men - Airborne:
I44_Man_B_Army_AB_PIAT			-AT Soldier (PIAT)
I44_Man_B_Army_AB_Engr_GrenadeNo75	-Engineer (SMLE No4 MkI, Gren No75)
I44_Man_B_Army_AB_GunCrew_SMLEdNo4Mk1	-Gun Crew (SMLE No4 MkI)
I44_Man_B_Army_AB_BrenMk1		-Machinegunner (Bren mkI)
I44_Man_B_Army_AB_Medic			-Medic
I44_Man_B_Army_AB_NCO_SMLENo4Mk1	-NCO (SMLE No4 MkI)
I44_Man_B_Army_AB_NCO_StenMk5		-NCO (Sten MkV)
I44_Man_B_Army_AB_CO_StenMk5		-Officer (Sten MkV, Webley MkVI)
I44_Man_B_Army_AB_CO_WebleyMk6		-Officer (Webley MkVI)
I44_Man_B_Army_AB_Sniper_SMLENo4Mk1T	-Sniper (SMLE No4 MkI (T))
I44_Man_B_Army_AB_SMLENo4Mk1		-Soldier (SMLE No4 MkI)
I44_Man_B_Army_AB_SMLENo4Mk1_No82	-Soldier (SMLE No4 MkI, Grenade No82)
I44_Man_B_Army_AB_StenMk2		-Soldier (Sten MkII)
I44_Man_B_Army_AB_StenMk5		-Soldier (Sten MkV)
I44_Man_B_Army_AB_Crew_StenMk2		-Tank Crew (Sten MkII)
I44_Man_B_Army_AB_Crew_WebleyMk6	-Tank Crew (Webley MkVI)

Vehicles:
I44_Car_B_WillysAB_Army			-AB Jeep
I44_Car_B_WillysAB_VGO_Army		-AB Jeep (V60)

UK Royal Air Force
-----------------------

Aircraft:
I44_Plane_B_TyphoonMk1B_RAF		-Hawker Typhoon Mk.IB
I44_Plane_B_TyphoonMk1B_RP3_RAF		-Hawker Typhoon Mk.IB (RP-3)



OPFOR
=====

GE Luftwaffe
----------------

Aircraft:
I44_Plane_G_Bf109F2_WL			-Bf-109F2
I44_Plane_G_Bf109F2_SC250_WL		-Bf-109F2 (1xSC250)
I44_Plane_G_Bf109F2_SC50_WL		-Bf-109F2 (4xSC50)
I44_Plane_G_Bf109G6_SC250_WL		-Bf-1096G (1xSC250)*
I44_Plane_G_Bf109G6_WL			-Bf-1096G*

Weapons:
I44_GunAA_G_FlaK36_Pintle_AT_WL		-Flak 36 (Pintle AT)
I44_GunAA_G_FlaK36_Pintle_WL		-Flak 36 (Pintle)
I44_GunAA_G_FlaK38_WL			-Flak 38

Men:
I44_Man_G_WL_Pilot_P38			-Pilot (P38)

Men - Fallschirmjager:
I44_Man_G_WL_FJ_K98k_GGrGer		-Grenadier (K98k + GGrGer)
I44_Man_G_WL_FJ_MG34			-Maschinengewehr-Schutze (MG34)
I44_Man_G_WL_FJ_MG42			-Maschinengewehr-Schutze (MG42)
I44_Man_G_WL_FJ_CO_MP40			-Offizier (MP40, P38)
I44_Man_G_WL_FJ_CO_P08			-Offizier (P08)
I44_Man_G_WL_FJ_RPzB54			-Panzerjager (RPzB54, K98k)
I44_Man_G_WL_FJ_FG42_Zf4		-Schutze (FG42 Zf4)
I44_Man_G_WL_FJ_FG42			-Schutze (FG42)
I44_Man_G_WL_FJ_G43			-Schutze (G43)
I44_Man_G_WL_FJ_K98kZf41		-Schutze (K98k Zf41)
I44_Man_G_WL_FJ_K98k			-Schutze (K98k)
I44_Man_G_WL_FJ_K98k_PzF30		-Schutze (K98k, PzF30)
I44_Man_G_WL_FJ_K98k_PzF60		-Schutze (K98k, PzF60)
I44_Man_G_WL_FJ_MP40			-Schutze (MP40)
I44_Man_G_WL_FJ_MP43			-Schutze (MP43)
I44_Man_G_WL_FJ_Sniper_G43Zf4		-Scharfschutze (G43 Zf4)
I44_Man_G_WL_FJ_Sniper_K98kZf42		-Scharfschutze (K98k Zf42)
I44_Man_G_WL_FJ_NCO_K98k		-Unteroffizier (K98k)
I44_Man_G_WL_FJ_NCO_MP40		-Unteroffizier (MP40)
I44_Man_G_WL_FJ_NCO_MP43		-Unteroffizier (MP43)


GE Heer
----------

Armor:
I44_Tank_G_PzKpfwII_F_WH		-Pz.Kpfw. II Ausf. F
I44_Tank_G_PzKpfwIV_D_WH		-Pz.Kpfw. IV Ausf. D
I44_Tank_G_PzKpfwIV_G_WH		-Pz.Kpfw. IV Ausf. G
I44_Tank_G_PzKpfwIV_G_Skirt_WH		-Pz.Kpfw. IV Ausf. G (S)
I44_Tank_G_PzKpfwV_G_WH			-Pz.Kpfw. V Ausf. G
I44_Tank_G_PzKpfwVI_B_WH		-Pz.Kpfw. VI Ausf. B
I44_Tank_G_PzKpfwVI_E_Late_WH		-Pz.Kpfw. VI Ausf. E
I44_Tank_G_PzKpfwVI_E_Late_AAMG_WH	-Pz.Kpfw. VI Ausf. E (MG34)
I44_HT_G_SdKfz2_Camo_WH			-Sd.Kfz. 2 (Camo)
I44_HT_G_SdKfz2_Gray_WH			-Sd.Kfz. 2 (Gray)
I44_ACar_G_SdKfz222_WH			-Sd.Kfz. 222
I44_HT_G_SdKfz251_1D_WH			-Sd.Kfz. 251/1 Ausf. D
I44_HT_G_SdKfz251_1_IID_WH		-Sd.Kfz. 251/1-II Ausf. D*
I44_HT_G_SdKfz251_2D_WH			-Sd.Kfz. 251/2 Ausf. D
I44_Tank_G_StuGIII_G_Late_WH		-StuG. III Ausf. G
I44_Tank_G_StuGIII_G_Late_Skirt_WH	-StuG. III Ausf. G (S)
I44_Tank_G_StuH42_G_WH			-StuH. 42
I44_Tank_G_StuH42_G_Skirt_WH		-StuH. 42 (S)

Weapons:
I44_GunBunker_G_FlaK36_R272_WH		-Casemate R272 (Flak 36)
I44_GunBunker_G_PaK40_R67L_WH		-Casemate R67L (Pak 40)
I44_GunBunker_G_PaK40_R67R_WH		-Casemate R67R (Pak 40)
I44_GunMortar_G_GrW34_WH		-GrW 34
I44_GunMG_G_MG42_Bipod_WH		-MG42 (Bipod)
I44_GunMG_G_MG42_Tripod_WH		-MG42 (Tripod)
I44_GunMG_G_MG42_Tripod_Zf40_WH		-MG42 (Tripod, Zf40)
I44_GunMG_G_MG42_Nest_WH		-MG42 Nest
I44_GunAT_G_PaK40_WH			-Pak 40
I44_GunAT_G_PaK40_Pintle_WH		-Pak 40 (Pintle)

Men:
I44_Man_G_WH_Medic-Arzt
I44_Man_G_WH_GunCrew_K98k		-Geshutzbesatzung (K98k)
I44_Man_G_WH_GunCrew_NCO_P38		-Geshcutzbesatzungfuhrer (P38)
I44_Man_G_WH_K98k_GGrGer		-Grenadier (K98k + GGrGer)
I44_Man_G_WH_MG34-Maschinengewehr	-Schutze (MG34)
I44_Man_G_WH_MG42-Maschinengewehr	-Schutze (MG42)
I44_Man_G_WH_CO_MP40			-Offizier (MP40, P38)
I44_Man_G_WH_CO_P08			-Offizier (P08)
I44_Man_G_WH_Crew_MP40			-Panzerbesatzung (MP40)
I44_Man_G_WH_Crew_P38			-Panzerbesatzung (P38)
I44_Man_G_WH_Crew_NCO_P38		-Panzerbesatzungfuhrer (MP40)
I44_Man_G_WH_RPzB54			-Panzerjager (RPzB54, K98k)
I44_Man_G_WH_Engr_GbLadung10kg		-Pionier (K98k, GbLadung 10kg)
I44_Man_G_WH_Engr_GbLadung3kg		-Pionier (K98k, GbLadung 3kg)
I44_Man_G_WH_Engr_Rohrladung		-Pionier (K98k, Rohrladung)
0I44_Man_G_WH_Engr_SprB24		-Pionier (K98k, SprB24)
I44_Man_G_WH_Engr_TMi42			-Pionier (K98k, TMI42)
I44_Man_G_WH_G43			-Schutze (G43)
I44_Man_G_WH_K98kZf41			-Schutze (K98k Zf41)
I44_Man_G_WH_K98k			-Schutze (K98k)
I44_Man_G_WH_K98k_PzF30			-Schutze (K98k, PzF30)
I44_Man_G_WH_K98k_PzF60			-Schutze (K98k, PzF60)
I44_Man_G_WH_MP40			-Schutze (MP40)
I44_Man_G_WH_MP43			-Schutze (MP43)
I44_Man_G_WH_Sniper_G43Zf4		-Scharfschutze (G43 Zf4)
I44_Man_G_WH_Sniper_K98kZf42		-Scharfschutze (K98k Zf42)
I44_Man_G_WH_NCO_K98k			-Unteroffizier (K98k)
I44_Man_G_WH_NCO_MP40			-Unteroffizier (MP40)
I44_Man_G_WH_NCO_MP43			-Unteroffizier (MP43)

Men-Camo:
I44_Man_G_WH_Camo_K98k_GGrGer		-Grenadier (K98k + GGrGer)
I44_Man_G_WH_Camo_MG34			-Maschinengewehr-Schutze (MG34)
I44_Man_G_WH_Camo_MG42			-Maschinengewehr-Schutze (MG42)
I44_Man_G_WH_Camo_CO_MP40		-Offizier (MP40, P38)
I44_Man_G_WH_Camo_CO_P08		-Offizier (P08)
I44_Man_G_WH_Camo_RPzB54		-Panzerjager (RPzB54, K98k)
I44_Man_G_WH_Camo_Engr_GbLadung10kg	-Pionier (FmW35, P38)
I44_Man_G_WH_Camo_Engr_GbLadung3kg	-Pionier (K98k, GbLadung 10kg)
I44_Man_G_WH_Camo_Engr_Rohrladung	-Pionier (K98k, GbLadung 3kg)
I44_Man_G_WH_Camo_Engr_SprB24		-Pionier (K98k, Rohrladung)
I44_Man_G_WH_Camo_Engr_TMi42		-Pionier (K98k, SprB24)
I44_Man_G_WH_Camo_G43			-Pionier (K98k, TMI42)
I44_Man_G_WH_Camo_K98kZf41		-Schutze (G43)
I44_Man_G_WH_Camo_K98kZf41		-Schutze (K98k Zf41)
I44_Man_G_WH_Camo_K98k			-Schutze (K98k)
I44_Man_G_WH_Camo_K98k_PzF30		-Schutze (K98k, PzF30)
I44_Man_G_WH_Camo_K98k_PzF60		-Schutze (K98k, PzF60)
I44_Man_G_WH_Camo_MP40			-Schutze (MP40)
I44_Man_G_WH_Camo_MP43			-Schutze (MP43)
I44_Man_G_WH_Camo_Sniper_G43Zf4		-Scharfschutze (G43 Zf4)
I44_Man_G_WH_Camo_Sniper_K98kZf42	-Scharfschutze (K98k Zf42)
I44_Man_G_WH_Camo_NCO_K98k		-Unteroffizier (K98k)
I44_Man_G_WH_Camo_NCO_MP40		-Unteroffizier (MP40)
I44_Man_G_WH_Camo_NCO_MP43		-Unteroffizier (MP43)

Vehicles:
I44_Car_G_Kfz1_Camo_WH			-Kfz. 1 Kubelwagen (Camo)
I44_Car_G_Kfz1_CamoOpen_WH		-Kfz. 1 Kubelwagen (Camo, Open)
I44_Car_G_Kfz1_Gray_WH			-Kfz. 1 Kubelwagen (Gray)
I44_Car_G_Kfz1_GrayOpen_WH		-Kfz. 1 Kubelwagen (Gray, Open)
I44_Truck_G_Kfz305_Ammo_WH		-Kfz. 305 Open Blitz (Ammo)
I44_Truck_G_Kfz305_Camo_WH		-Kfz. 305 Open Blitz (Camo)
I44_Truck_G_Kfz305_Fuel_WH		-Kfz. 305 Open Blitz (Fuel)
I44_Truck_G_Kfz305_Gray_WH		-Kfz. 305 Open Blitz (Gray)
I44_Truck_G_Kfz305_Open_WH		-Kfz. 305 Open Blitz (Open)
I44_Truck_G_Kfz305_Repair_WH		-Kfz. 305 Open Blitz (Repair)


Independant
===========

French Resistance
-----------------

Men
---

I44_Man_R_F_M37Ithaca			-Fighter (Ithaca 37)
I44_Man_R_F_MP40			-Fighter (MP40)
I44_Man_R_F_P08				-Fighter (P08)
I44_Man_R_F_P38				-Fighter (P38)
I44_Man_R_F_StenMk2			-Fighter (Sten MkII)
I44_Man_R_F_StenMk5			-Fighter (Sten MkV)
I44_Man_R_F_WebleyMk6			-Fighter (Webley MkVI)
I44_Man_R_F_BrenMk1			-Gunner (Bren MkI)
I44_Man_R_F_CO_P08			-Leader (P08)
I44_Man_R_F_K98k			-Rifleman (K98k)
I44_Man_R_F_LeeEnfieldNo4Mk1		-Rifleman (Lee-Enfield No4 MkI)
I44_Man_R_F_Engr_TNT			-Saboteur (P38, TNT)
I44_Man_R_F_Engr_GrenadeNo75		-Saboteur (Webley MkVI, Gr.No75)
I44_Man_R_F_Sniper_K98kZf42		-Sniper (K98k Zf42)
I44_Man_R_F_Sniper_LeeEnfieldNo4Mk1_T	-Sniper (Lee-Enfield No4 Mk1 (T))


EMPTY
======

US Ammo Crates
--------------

I44_AmmoBox_A				-American Ammo Box
I44_AmmoBox_A_H				-American Heavy Weapon Ammo Box
I44_WeaponBox_A				-American Weapon Box
I44_WeaponBox_A_H			-American Heavy Weapon Box
I44_AmmoBox_A_MP			-American Multiplayer Ammo/Weapon Box


German Ammo Crates
------------------

I44_AmmoBox_G				-German Ammo Box
I44_AmmoBox_G_H				-German Heavy Weapon Ammo Box
I44_WeaponBox_G				-German Weapon Box
I44_WeaponBox_G_H			-German Heavy Weapon Box
I44_AmmoBox_G_MP			-German Multiplayer Ammo/Weapon Box


Objects (I44)
-------------

I44_obstacle_barbedwire			-Barbed Wire 1
I44_obstacle_barbedwire2		-Barbed Wire 2
I44_obstacle_barbedwirefence		-Barbed Wire Fence
I44_object_barrack1			-Building: barrack1
I44_object_guard_post_1			-Building: guard post 1
I44_bunker_01				-Bunker (01)
I44_bunker_AA				-Bunker (AA)
I44_bunker_R27				-Bunker (R272)
I44_bunker_R67_left			-Bunker (R67L)
I44_bunker_R67_right			-Bunker (R67R)
I44_Static_Bunker_FlaK36_R272		-Casemate R272 (Flak 36)
I44_Static_Bunker_PaK40_R67L		-Casemate R67L (Pak 40)
I44_Static_Bunker_PaK40_R67R		-Casemate R46R (Pak 40)
I44_obstacle_czechhedgehog		-Czech Hedgehog
I44_object_pot2				-Fence: pot2
I44_object_pot2_fen			-Fence: pot2_fen
I44_object_pot2_fen_a			-Fence: pot2_fen_a
I44_radio_g_20WSd			-Funkgerat 20 W. S. d.
I44_radio_g_TornEb			-Funkgerat Torn. E. b.
I44_object_barre			-Gate: barre
I44_object_bc_beton			-Gate: bc_beton
I44_object_bloc_barre			-Gate: bloc_barre
I44_obstacle_logramp1			-Log Ramp 1
I44_obstacle_logramp2			-Log Ramp 2
I44_obstacle_logramp3			-Log Ramp 3
I44_parachute_g_ground2			-Parachute (Green, Ground)
I44_parachute_g_ground1			-Parachute (Green, Ground)
I44_parachute_w_ground2			-Parachute (White, Ground)
I44_parachute_w_ground1			-Parachute (White, Ground)
I44_object_sign1			-Sign: sign1
I44_obstacle_stake1			-Stake 1
I44_obstacle_stake2			-Stake 2
I44_obstacle_stake3			-Stake 3
I44_obstacle_stake4			-Stake 4
I44_obstacle_stake5			-Stake 5
I44_obstacle_stake6			-Stake 6
I44_obstacle_stake7			-Stake 7
I44_tent_a_large			-Tent (Large)
I44_tent_a_small			-Tent (Small) 
I44_trench_line				-Trenchline
I44_trench_line_wire			-Trenchline (wire)
I44_tent_g_zeltbahn_1			-Zeitbahn (1)
I44_tent_g_zeltbahn_16			-Zeitbahn (16)
I44_tent_g_zeltbahn_2			-Zeitbahn (2)
I44_tent_g_zeltbahn_3			-Zeitbahn (3)
I44_tent_g_zeltbahn_4			-Zeitbahn (4)
I44_tent_g_zeltbahn_8			-Zeitbahn (8)


=====================
Objects (I44 Ambient)
---------------------

I44_ambient_B17				-Plane - B17
I44_ambient_B17Formation		-Plane - B17 Formation
I44_ambient_Typhoon			-Plane - Typhoon
I44_ambient_Battleship1			-Ship - Battleship 1
I44_ambient_Battleship2			-Ship - Battleship 2
I44_ambient_Destroyer1			-Ship - Destroyer 1
I44_ambient_Destroyer2			-Ship - Destroyer 2
I44_ambient_Destroyer3			-Ship - Destroyer 3
I44_ambient_Destroyer4			-Ship - Destroyer 4
I44_ambient_LSD				-Ship - LSD



==========
Small-Arms
----------

name |  classname | variations

Automatic Rifles
================

FG42 | I44_FG42I  |I44_FG42I_bipod/I44_FG42I_Zf4/I44_FG42I_Zf4_bipod/ I44_FG42II  	

		"I44_20rd_792x57_Mix_FG42",
		"I44_20rd_792x57_Tracer_FG42"
		"I44_20rd_792x57_Ball_FG42"
		"I44_20rd_792x57_AP_FG42"

M1918A2 | I44_M1918A2 | 

		"I44_20rd_762x63_Mix_M1918",
		"I44_20rd_762x63_Tracer_M1918"
		"I44_20rd_762x63_Ball_M1918"
		"I44_20rd_762x63_AP_M1918"

MP43 | I44_MP43 | I44_StG44

		"I44_30rd_792x33_Ball_MP43"

AT Weapons
==========

M1A1Bazooka | I44_M1A1Bazooka

		"I44_Rocket_60mm_M6A1_M1A1Bazooka"

PIAT | I44_PIAT

		"I44_Grenade_PIATMk3";

Panzerfaust | I44_PzFaust | I44_PzFaust30/I44_PzFaust60/I44_PzFaust100

		"I44_Rocket_149mm_PzF_100"
		"I44_Rocket_149mm_PzF_60"
		"I44_Rocket_149mm_PzF_30"

RPzB54 | I44_RPzB54

		"I44_Rocket_88mm_RPzBGr4322_RPzB54"

Machineguns
===========

BrenMk1 | I44_BrenMk1

		"I44_30rd_77x56R_Mix_Bren",
		"I44_30rd_77x56R_Tracer_Bren"
		"I44_30rd_77x56R_Ball_Bren"

M1919A4 | I44_M1919A4

		"I44_50rd_762x63_Mix_M1919",
		"I44_50rd_762x63_Tracer_M1919"
		"I44_50rd_762x63_Ball_M1919"
		"I44_50rd_762x63_AP_M1919"

MG34 | I44_MG34

		"I44_50rd_792x57_Mix_MG34"
		"I44_50rd_792x57_Tracer_MG34"
		"I44_50rd_792x57_Ball_MG34"
		"I44_50rd_792x57_AP_MG34"

MG42 | I44_MG42

		"I44_50rd_792x57_Mix_MG42"
		"I44_50rd_792x57_Tracer_MG42"
		"I44_50rd_792x57_Ball_MG42"
		"I44_50rd_792x57_AP_MG42"

Pistols
=======

M1911A1 | I44_M1911A1

		"I44_7rd_1143x23_Ball_M1911"

P08 | I44_P08

		"I44_8rd_9x19_Ball_P08"

P38 | I44_P38

		"I44_8rd_9x19_Ball_P38"


Webley | I44_WebleyMk6

		"I44_6rd_12x20R_Ball_WebleyMk6"

Rifles
======

G43 | I44_G43 | I44_G43Zf4/I44_K43

		"I44_10rd_792x57_Mix_G43"
		"I44_10rd_792x57_Tracer_G43"
		"I44_10rd_792x57_Ball_G43"
		"I44_10rd_792x57_AP_G43"

K98k | I44_K98k | I44_K98k_GGrGer/I44_K98kZf42

		"I44_5rd_792x57_Mix_K98"
		"I44_5rd_792x57_Tracer_K98"
		"I44_5rd_792x57_Ball_K98"
		"I44_5rd_792x57_AP_K98"

LeeEnfield | I44_LeeEnfield | I44_LeeEnfieldNo4Mk1/I44_LeeEnfieldNo4Mk1_T

		"I44_10rd_77x56R_Ball_LeeEnfield"

DeIsle | I44_DeLisleCarbine

		"I44_7rd_1143x23_Ball_DeLisle"

M1Carbine | I44_M1Carbine | I44_M1A1Carbine

		"I44_15rd_762x33_Mix_M1Carbine"
		"I44_15rd_762x33_Tracer_M1Carbine"
		"I44_15rd_762x33_Ball_M1Carbine"

M1Garand | I44_M1Garand | I44_M1Garand_M7

		"I44_8rd_762x63_Mix_M1Garand"
		"I44_8rd_762x63_Tracer_M1Garand"
		"I44_8rd_762x63_Ball_M1Garand"
		"I44_8rd_762x63_AP_M1Garand"

M1903 | I44_M1903 | I44_M1903A3/I44_M1903A3_M1/I44_M1903A4

		"I44_5rd_762x63_Mix_M1903"
		"I44_5rd_762x63_Tracer_M1903"
		"I44_5rd_762x63_Ball_M1903"
		"I44_5rd_762x63_AP_M1903"

M37Ithaca | I44_M37Ithaca

		"I44_4xM19_12ga_00Buckshot_M37"

SMG's
=====

Thompson | I44_M1A1Thompson

		"I44_30rd_1143x23_Mix_M1A1Thompson"
		"I44_30rd_1143x23_Tracer_M1A1Thompson"
		"I44_30rd_1143x23_Ball_M1A1Thompson"

M3Greasegun | I44_M3Greasegun

		"I44_30rd_1143x23_Mix_M3Greasegun"
		"I44_30rd_1143x23_Tracer_M3Greasegun"
		"I44_30rd_1143x23_Ball_M3Greasegun"

MP40 | I44_MP40

		"I44_32rd_9x19_Ball_MP40"
		"I44_32rd_9x19_Ball_Sten"

STEN | I44_StenMk2 | I44_StenMk2S/I44_StenMk5

		"I44_32rd_9x19_Ball_Sten"
		"I44_32rd_9x19_Ball_MP40"


Explosives | Allied BLUFOR | German OPFOR
==========

Satchel charge type:

			"I44_Item_M37DemoKit"			"I44_Item_GbLadung10kg"
			"I44_Item_M37DemoKitHalf"		"I44_Item_GbLadung3kg"
			"I44_Item_M2DemoCharge"			"I44_Item_SprB24"
			"I44_Item_M1A1Bangalore"		"I44_Item_Rohrladung"

Mines:
			"I44_Mine_AT_M1"			"I44_Mine_AT_TMi42"
			"I44_Mine_AT_GrenadeNo75"

Grenades:
			"I44_HandGrenade_No82"
			"I44_HandGrenade_Mk2"
			"I44_HandGrenade_No36M"			"I44_HandGrenade_StiHgr24"

Rifle Grenades:
			"I44_RifleGrenade_M1Mk2"		"I44_RifleGrenade_GSprgr"
			"I44_RifleGrenade_M9A"			"I44_RifleGrenade_GPzgr30"
			"I44_RifleGrenade_SignalM17A1"		"I44_RifleGrenade_GGPzgr40"
			"I44_RifleGrenade_M17_M1903"		"I44_RifleGrenade_GFlgr"

Smoke Grenades:
			"I44_SmokeGrenade_ANM8"
			"I44_SmokeGrenade_NbHgr39"
			"I44_SmokeGrenade_M18Red"
			"I44_SmokeGrenade_M18Green"
			"I44_SmokeGrenade_M18Violet"
			"I44_SmokeGrenade_M18Yellow"

Bombs (Air):

			"I44_Bomb_AN_M57"			"I44_Bomb_SC50"
			"I44_Bomb_AN_M64"			"I44_Bomb_SC250"

Items:
			"I44_Binocular_M3"			"I44_Binocular_TypeEE"




=============
|End of List|
=============


NOTE: There may be a few items missing from this list if you notice any let me know:
paulocannon@gmail.com



Since the DayZ commander method seems to be giving people problems. Here is the CBA part you need. https://www.dropbox.com/s/9jgf8vk7pu4jv99/ARMA2CBA.zip
And here is the I44 part with the I44DayZ folder.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/xdiztwsslk30zg3/ARMA2_I44_DayZ_I44.zip


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 16, 2013)

*invasion 1944 Wasteland Server Map change*

Hey guys,

If you don't already know, There is a mod for ArmA II called Invasion 1944 which has been around for a while. The mod is a complete conversion mod which means all the skins, weapons, maps, etc are changed. You can still play it on ArmA 2 maps it just might not look right time period wise. 

Anyway, The Wasteland server WmD Wasteland recently added 2 new maps to their server replacing Neaville which was getting boring. The two maps are:

Omaha V2
Merderet River V2

So far the Omaha Beach Landing map went extremely well during playtesting tonight and they are looking for testers for Merderet river too.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## D007 (Jul 20, 2013)

Seriously not impressed by arma 2 or 3 so far.
Yes I got the alpha for arma 3.
It's just like Arma 2 was and every bit as buggy.
Since they can't figure out how to make a game, that isn't lagged and desync'd to death, I give up on arma.

Part of the reason dayz was so bad is because the coding of this game is iffy at best.

What do I know about the coding?
Oh Idk, maybe that I spent the better part of a year of my life, making some of the most extensive zombie maps there were for it, just to watch them be desyncd to death, hacked and have servers crash, like there is no tomorrow.
Maybe that I know what every bit of scripting in the games code actually does and have used it extensively..

In Arma just because you script it, doesn't mean it will work.
That in itself is a huge coding failure.

So please don't try to tell me that the game is not like this. Because it so is..


----------



## AsRock (Jul 20, 2013)

> Since they can't figure out how to make a game, that isn't lagged and desync'd to death, I give up on arma.



Sorry only time it's been like that for me is being on crappy servers and i been playing since OFP..

How ever yes bugs are there some even from Arma 1 even. But you should all so know when you fix things the chance you will break other things.

I been playing with a few old friends from Ghost Recon \ OFP days and it's been totally sweet game to play and if there is any thing i would complain about the game is that the AI from a distance go in to the ground which is annoying and if that be fixed i don't know as that bugs been around some time too.

And before i forget OFP\Arma has always been a love or hate game..  Maybe go play CS lol.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 20, 2013)

D007 said:


> Seriously not impressed by arma 2 or 3 so far.
> Yes I got the alpha for arma 3.
> It's just like Arma 2 was and every bit as buggy.
> Since they can't figure out how to make a game, that isn't lagged and desync'd to death, I give up on arma.
> ...



Wow, judging a game as crap based on Alpha gameplay........childish. Give up on ALL games if you are going to judge a game based on Alpha gameplay. They fixed a crap ton of bugs. during alpha stage. I am quite happy with ArmA 3 so far. Yes there are still bugs and performance issues, but they are being ironed out. What a pessimist. Go back to Call of Duty. We don't need your narcissistic pessimism here.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 20, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Wow, judging a game as crap based on Alpha gameplay........childish. Give up on ALL games if you are going to judge a game based on Alpha gameplay. They fixed a crap ton of bugs. during alpha stage. I am quite happy with ArmA 3 so far. Yes there are still bugs and performance issues, but they are being ironed out. What a pessimist. Go back to Call of Duty. We don't need your narcissistic pessimism here.



Yeah it got much better when it went in to beta, how ever Arma is one of those games were there will always be a ton of bugs even old ones it's just how it is partly being as big as it is..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 20, 2013)

I haven't even seen Arma 3 yet, and I think Arma 2 looks fantastic. I haven't really found any major bugs in this yet.

Also I installed Sixplay and i44, played a couple of rounds on a server, and I love it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 20, 2013)

tigger said:


> I haven't even seen Arma 3 yet, and I think Arma 2 looks fantastic. I haven't really found any major bugs in this yet.
> 
> Also I installed Sixplay and i44, played a couple of rounds on a server, and I love it.



good to hear. Check out some videos of ArmA 3 on the OP. As well as a few posts below for the Beta update. Here is one I just recently watched.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 21, 2013)

D007 said:


> Seriously not impressed by arma 2 or 3 so far.
> Yes I got the alpha for arma 3.
> It's just like Arma 2 was and every bit as buggy.
> Since they can't figure out how to make a game, that isn't lagged and desync'd to death, I give up on arma.
> ...



We are not.... SO..... Why come here and bitch?


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jul 21, 2013)

D007 said:


> Seriously not impressed by arma 2 or 3 so far.
> Yes I got the alpha for arma 3.
> It's just like Arma 2 was and every bit as buggy.
> Since they can't figure out how to make a game, that isn't lagged and desync'd to death, I give up on arma.
> ...



I played Arma 3 with my decent rig(you have monster Gpus compared to mine btw), Insane FPS compared to Arma 2, It's definitely better even with the alpha then. Not mentioning the new features they've put in like better graphics, physics, dialogue voices, inventory, stances, flight mechanics, etc.

It's alot more optimized than Arma 2(and less buggy), I could go far as to say it runs similar to BF3 despite the bigger maps and larger player count + AI.

I played alot of Multiplayer games on Arma 2, Dayz and Arma 3 with my crappy third world 2-3mbps dsl internet. ping around 100-300, The gameplay was still smooth, desyncing was never an issue. There are bugs here and there but that's what you get in a very very complex game like Arma.

The only annoying problem is the hackers, which hasn't been anticipated considering that Arma was really designed for military hardcore fans only, It was only DayZ that brought them into mainstream and thus attracting these script kiddies and nothing else to do hackers.

One more thing, Arma wasn't designed for *"zombies"*


----------



## AsRock (Jul 21, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> I played Arma 3 with my decent rig(you have monster Gpus compared to mine btw), Insane FPS compared to Arma 2, It's definitely better even with the alpha then. Not mentioning the new features they've put in like better graphics, physics, dialogue voices, inventory, stances, flight mechanics, etc.
> 
> It's alot more optimized than Arma 2(and less buggy), I could go far as to say it runs similar to BF3 despite the bigger maps and larger player count + AI.
> 
> ...



Never mind the point the original engine was made for them and actually needed a USB key to be able play it.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 25, 2013)

New update and it's a fair sized list so here's a link
http://beta.arma3.com/spotrep-00008


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 25, 2013)

Hopefully these changes to the game will ward off those who are coddled by the games like BF3 and CoD. They have not experienced games where teamwork is truly important. BF3 is supposed to be teamwork reliant and to a degree is but many of the weapons on there are truly OP allowing the existance of 'rambos'. When there are OP weapons and no teamwork, the mission can truly fail. ArmA does have weapons that are considered OP like the TWS AS50 and TWS weapons in general but they still require teamwork to succeed. So far the ArmA series is the closest to true teamwork I have seen in a game to date.

*Here are a few adjustments done to the game itself(I have not listed all of them just what I thought important):*

Added clan sign support for many Beta vehicles
Adjusted lift force of xH-9, AH-99 and PO-30 helicopters
Adjusted collective of xH-9 family helicopters
Adjusted xH-9 family maneuverability around roll-axis
Copilot of the UH-80 now uses the cyclic
Transport helicopters have means to detect incoming missiles
Doors should be openable by scripts for helicopters
Improved animations of Mk.20 rifle
Fixed: Hammer of ACP-C2 is correctly readied to fire
Added: Respawn Position module - adds respawn point for specific side and unit / vehicle type
Lamps have better emissive material
Roadcone and Roadbarrier lights are now operational
Fixed: Tweaked fog on horizon and clouds (removed visible transitions for some fog settings)
Fixed: Ambient light is now correctly affected by moon and stars intensity
Fixed: Sunken fuel station on Stratis
Sprinting left and right while standing allows for quick drop to adjusted left and right urban prone positions (use prone key while sprinting sideways)
Adjusted poses received boost to fluency
Improved responsiveness of stance changing
Fixed: AI ability to track enemy that is not visible
Hiding in the grass now affects AI better (configuration on Stratis surface types done)
Adjusted visibility and audibility of fire for AI

*Here are some changes to the Engine I found interesting:*

The game will now report undefined variables in scripts as an error, hopefully motivating fixes in these scripts, and better scripts in the long-term.
Fixed: SMAA Post-Process
Fixed: Small performance tweak in rotation blur Post Process
Fixed: Flash suppressor changed sound of underbarrel grenade launchers
Fixed: Some cases of sliding players
Removed sensitivity smoothing for aiming deadzone
Helicopters: main rotor collision added
Helicopters: autorotation tweaks, barrel roll tweaks
NVGs are hidden inside vehicles, and this can be configured per position
Fixed: Tank shells now have visible tracer
Fixed: Inconsistent land shadow segments while switching landscapes
Fixed: Broken parallax mapping on the terrain in some places
GPU benchmark should not cause "driver not responding" conditions anymore
Fixed: AI ballistic calculation
Fixed: AI now can shoot over animals
Fixed: AI now consider proper muzzle direction for rocket launchers
AI shouldn't take unguided missiles as guided
AI shouldn't use rockets against infantry that much
AI ballistic calculation improved for unguided rockets
AI prefer crouch stance while engaging
Continual fire will be decreasing position error (as a counterweight to decreased visibility of shooting)
*
Here are some more AI tweaks not listed in the SITREP:*


There was a mathematical accuracy problem, which made AI aim at the wrong point. This being fixed, actual accuracy of ai still depends on his skill.
New types of obstacles for pathfinding
Improved pre-processing of terrain for path-planning
Path planning for divers - making them navigate underwater
Flashlights affect AI detection - Flashlights help you to detect enemy, but also reveals you
AI is properly using weapon optics to find enemy - Including Thermal Optics
Improved how night changes the chance to spot enemy
Silencers decreasing audibility
AI mines detection and avoidance
AI able to use grenade launchers - they will engage with UGLs
Blackhawk gunners are more capable while searching for new targets - done in OA and merged
Helicopters pilots prefer not to crash to trees and hills - but reserve the right to do so
Small improvements of helicopter attack pattern - less dive-bombing
Boats able to navigate around piers
Improved AI ability to to send medic
AI using first aid kit
AI will not shoot you through bushes, if he did not see you before - fixed in OA and merged
AI can drive physx vehicles
AI will also assign secondary turrets
AI will not disembark to change position in vehicle - if possible
AI will not take your commanding role in vehicle
AI visibility in new fog
Fixed: AI not able to open doors in some buildings
Improved AI commanding - selection of cover point on position where you are sending soldier to
Improved weapon selection - based on time needed to lock missile or turn vehicle; done in TKOH and merged

*And Finally some WIP fixes:*


AI not using pistol, when it should not - in some stage of releasing, WIP
Grass is decreasing chance to spot enemy - in some stage of releasing, WIP
AI prefer crouch stance while engaging - WIP, to be released
Decreased visibility of shooting - so AI does not find you instantly after killing one of them and also now each shoot close to enemy will decrease error of guessed position - WIP, to be released

*Here are some of the new vehicles and such from the recent update:*


Spoiler



*BTR-K Kamysh*






*IFV-6c Panther*






*Here are some images of the new weapons in the Beta if you are not aware or have the Beta. I am personally happy with some of these new weapons since most of them look badass.* 


CZ SCORPION EVO 3 A1
TDI Vector
Benelli M4 Super 90
Kel-Tec KSG
Kel-Tec RFB Carbine, appears as the SDAR 5.56mm
Gepard GM6 Lynx
Mark 14 Mod 0 Enhanced Battle Rifle
CheyTac M200
Heckler & Koch XM25
Metal Storm 3GL
ACP-C2

*That was a list of some of the weapons in the Beta. Some are new to the game, some have been in since Alpha. Below is the photos of the weapons in order from the list:*


Spoiler


----------



## AsRock (Jul 25, 2013)

You wont find another game like it and a good chace you wont for a good time as most company's like UBI \ EA \ Code Masters just want to make disposable games and not games that can be built up on. 

The game engines roots is made for teamwork as who would want there army trained on it.

Anyways will have to try it out later see what the deal is and how the games been affected but at least less AT rockets be fired at you HAHA..


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 2, 2013)

Just ran across a post on the i44 forums. Turns out someone got I44 to run on ArmA 3 engine. Wasn't very stable but got some shots anyways. Here they are and they look epic:














































http://www.reddit.com/r/arma/comments/1hs2li/arma_3_invasion_1944_mod_ported_into_the_new/


----------



## erixx (Aug 2, 2013)

how nice, i really want to try i44, as i bought Invasion44 standalone game and the script issues and low MP activity killed it (for me at least)


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 2, 2013)

erixx said:


> how nice, i really want to try i44, as i bought Invasion44 standalone game and the script issues and low MP activity killed it (for me at least)



get it through PlayWithSix. I play with the 82nd Airborne clan all the time. in fact they recently recruited me.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 3, 2013)

*
All the Beta Weapons*








*
An AC-130 !!!!*
[yt]n8lEiBD-p2M[/yt]

*The AC-130 Weapons!!!*









More to come in the future


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 8, 2013)

Arma III Update 8/8/2013




It may not feature a campaign any more – that’s now planned for inclusion in three separate chunks later down the line – but Arma 3′s official launch is still going to be a significant enhancement for pretend soldiers, their pretend commanders, and the very real jerks who just want to mess with people. All of them will be able to get their hands on the full game, when it leaves beta on September 12.

Of course, if holding a single date in your head is too much to ask for, you can regularly check this countdown page instead.

The biggest change will be the addition of Atlis, the game’s 270 km² main island – which will join the current 20 km² Stratis. In addition, Bohemia promise: “12 singleplayer showcases, 3 faction showcases, 9 multiplayer scenarios, 10 firing drill challenges, more than 20 vehicles and 40 weapons, 5 factions, the scenario editor and modding support.”

You can still access the beta right now, for £29.99/$44.99/€34.99. Both alpha and beta purchasers are guaranteed the full version on release.

Source: PC Gamer


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 9, 2013)

*EPIC Hilarious Video*

[yt]QKV8F-oQZTM[/yt]


----------



## AsRock (Aug 9, 2013)

Epic not stupid and lame totally..


What contest was he running how to be a ass hole ?.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 10, 2013)

ARMA III DEV Livestream (not so live)











*My Favorite Quote: 






			" You could have cluster ammunition which is banned, but uh, this is war so....."
		
Click to expand...

 *


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 13, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> ARMA III DEV Livestream (not so live)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You forgot to add this!

Bohemia Interactive recently held a livestream event to tour the content set to unlock with the full release of Arma 3 next month. It’s a lengthy operation, clocking in at just over an hour. Would-be soldiers may want to grab an MRE ration and brew up some coffee on a camping stove. You’ll want to watch this from the comfort of your cosiest foxhole.

The video takes you on a helicopter ride along a small section of the giant 270km² island of Altis. You’ll also see one of the faction showcase missions that will launch with the game, and get a look at the scenario editor’s Steam Workshop support. The full game will include three faction showcases, twelve singleplayer showcases, nine multiplayer challenges, and a bunch of weapons and vehicles.

What won’t be present is a campaign. That’ll be released later, in three separate chunks of free DLC. You can find out about the reasoning behind that decision over in Evan’s interview with Bohemia.

Arma 3 is due out on September 12. The beta is available now.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 13, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> You forgot to add this!
> 
> Bohemia Interactive recently held a livestream event to tour the content set to unlock with the full release of Arma 3 next month. It’s a lengthy operation, clocking in at just over an hour. Would-be soldiers may want to grab an MRE ration and brew up some coffee on a camping stove. You’ll want to watch this from the comfort of your cosiest foxhole.
> 
> ...


i was actually there for the livestream. i was on the twitch channel the entire time they were recording offline. There was someone raising hell about the fact that the SP is not there at launch.


----------



## erixx (Aug 15, 2013)

new patch for the beta. for those with timeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:

CHANGELOG

Enabled publication to and download from Steam Workshop of singleplayer and multiplayer scenarios
Player is now able to freelook while holding binoculars
Better binocular animations
Improved transitions in pistol tactical movement
Pistol optics disabled when side-prone
Fix: Playback speed of ladder animations matched to vertical movement speed
Fix: Swimming animations
Fix: http://feedback.arma3.com/view.php?id=11604 (animation loop gets correctly terminated when the condition evaluates to true)
Interpolations with launchers have been improved (animations)
Tweaked climbing position for ladders on Transmitter Towers
Decreased speed on ladders
Soldiers in open parts of vehicles keep their NVGs on their heads
Drivers have gone to training lessons to improve their driving capabilities
Fix: Tweaked flight model of all helicopters
Helicopters: added bodyFrictionCoef config parameter
CSAT technicians have invested some time in enhancing horizontal banking indicators in HMDs of their helos
Adjusted lift force of xH-9, AH-99 and PO-30 helicopters
Fix: Blurred tail rotor in cargo-view of xH-9
Adjusted collective of xH-9 family helicopters
Fix: Improved UH-80 lights
NATO technicians have found and removed invisible barriers around Ghosthawk
Camo version of UH-80 is now listed as made by Bohemia Interactive
Crew of AH-99 is now trained to get in proper seats
Fix: Pilot of AH-99 can get back in after having disembarked
Swapped PiPs for gunner / pilot of AH-99; improved compass
Revamped flight model of AH-99 Blackfoot to cut the slack
Technicians allowed pilots to customize their AH-99 by using setObjectTexture even to different color than V. Olive (see http://feedback.arma3.com/view.php?id=12486)
Gunner of Mi-48 has his zeroing displayed
Changed glass materials on CH-49
CH-49 Mohawk should correctly show damaged hull
Fix: Bad collisions for HEMTT
Fix: Problems with lights on HEMTTs
Fix: Co-driver of HEMTT is no longer a designated role
Fix: HEMTT and Zamaks have better cargo poses
HEMTT and Zamak have new custom get out animations
Speed indicator of Zamak has been re-calibrated by CSAT technicians
Zamak has a more authentic look
HEMTT has better destruction of windows
Technicians allowed drivers to customize their HEMTTs and Striders by using setObjectTexture even to different color (see http://feedback.arma3.com/view.php?id=12486)
Fix: Quadbike driving model improvements
Fix: Angular damping of land vehicles in water
Added new penetration materials for armored vehicles
Adjusted Rolled Homogeneous Armor against small arms fire
Tracked APC crews kill-able with penetrating shots
APCs damage model has been improved
Fix: http://feedback.arma3.com/view.php?id=11953 (Marshal - commander first-person seeing through gun)
Corrected position for optics, coaxial machinegun made on correct place on the AMV
Fix: CSAT technicians have loaded correct color of tracers into Kamysh
Adjusted Strider engine hitpoints
Commanders of Panther have been trained to open hatch first and turn out just after that
Panther has visually improved damping
Panther commanders have been trained to pop-out of their hatch a bit less - for their own safety
Panther should be a bit higher on its suspension
Marid should have standard RCWS reticle
Improved penetration model of Marid / Marshall
Tracked APCs don't have suspension of tracker / trailer wheels
Technicians have taken some stronger light sources and installed them on speedboats
Adjusted Center of Mass of rubber boat
Technicians allowed pilots to customize their SDV by using setObjectTexture even to different color (see http://feedback.arma3.com/view.php?id=12486)
Crew of Kamysh has learned how to get in from the sides to reach the hatches
Crew of APCs is allowed to show their NVGs
MRAPs are now correctly listed as made by Bohemia Interactive
Lights should be correctly visible for offroads
Reduced initial slip of offroads
Civilian vehicles should have thin metal plate materials instead of thick ones
Fix: Persistent task notification
Fix: Lighting of 3D GUI objects
Fix: Vehicle classes were not sorted alphabetically
Fix: Respawn menu was updated even after it was closed
Fix: Title of Showcases, Challenges and Scenarios displays
Added: Faction flag is now visible when inserting an unit in the editor
Added: Film grain and subtle animation for scenario overview images
Fix: Updating of weather ToolBox in MiniIntel after weather is changed in Intel
Added: Distances added to target and get in menus
Added: Launcher magazines now display their purpose in GUI to make the right choice of magazines
Added: Player's name to respawn menu
Improved: Island preview image is now larger and better proportioned
Selecting the same island twice will no longer refresh the clouds
Fix: Rendering issue of map objects. As a result, compass in the map is now re-enabled
Optimized handling of SITREP text to improve performance
Proper font for SITREP text now used instead of default
Fix: Showcase Infantry - Undefined variable error when engaging the spotters
Fix: Showcase Infantry - No artillery rounds were hitting the village at the end of the mission
Fix: Showcase Scuba - Wrong hint class used
Added: Showcase SCUBA - Danger close mortar friendly fire penalty
Fixed: Showcase SCUBA - Mortar support available in establishing shot
Fix: Showcase Vehicles - More sunlight, exfil task position, player can get in the boat before his driver now
Showcase Night - Total time for main objective changed from 1400 seconds to 1800 seconds
Showcase Night - Total time to meet extraction boat changed from 180 seconds to 240 seconds
Fix: Escape from Stratis - Mission fail is now reliable in more situations
Fix: Escape from Stratis - Wrong Author tag
Added: Escape from Stratis - Corpse removal
Fix: Showcase: Supports - Should end a bit sooner now
Fix: Combined Arms - Wrong debriefing was being shown if all players would be dead after retreat task was added
Added: Defend Kamino - New respawn inventory system
Firing Drills:
Added: 3D CP indicators now scale and alternate color to attract attention
Added: CP center, area and shooting box markers implemented
Training: CPs always shown
Competitive: previously activated and first next CP shown only
Added: Target markers implemented (active CP targets shown)
Post-completion: always shown for both rule sets as AAR
Normal, no-shoot and bonus targets indicated
Hit and missed targets indicated
Added: Competitors are healed with every reset / restart
Added: FM records with introduction, rules and tips
Added: CP briefing target box now follow different logic: top value (targets remaining) and bottom value (bonuses remaining, if any)
Added: Bonus & penalty logic between Training and Competitive made consistent
Added: First version of PiP feedback added for accuracy targets
Added: Now using symbology on selector targets
Added: Ability to immediately quit at the end of CoFs added
Added: Added audio cue when going over the next medal time
Added: CoFs now select the correct default weapon with every reset / restart
Fix: Competitor weapons were not properly reset when more weapon types were available during the CoF
Fix: Broken hint in CoF Orange
Fix: Undefined variable in CoF Blue
Fix: Undefined variable in CoF Green
Fix: CoF Green: Switched to plain version Mk. 20
Fix: Restarting within a CP would leave the IGUI element active
Fix: Medal icon sometimes shown using Training rules
Fix: Systems now terminate on competitor death (impressive achievement!)
Fix: Timing / CP UI does not close anymore when injured
Fix: Conversations all switched to radio again
FIx: Check Point and target voice messages would sometimes continue after restarting
Fix: CoF Green - Competitors were rudely teleported into the ocean
Many small objects and furniture are now PhysX-simulated when spawned in editor / via script
Camping objects now have better PhysX
Editor objects now have icons more descriptive of their shape (instead of squares with question marks)
Fix: OPFOR ammo box (wrong machine gun ammo type)
Fix: BLUFOR ammo bearer chemlights color (green instead of blue)
Correct rifle scope for BLUFOR Recon Team Leader and BLUFOR Recon Marksman
Correct uniform for BLUFOR Recon Paramedic
Updated Ammo boxes with new RPG HE rocket types
Updated special weapons ammo boxes with optics for each respective faction
Added HE grenades for JTAC soldiers
Binoculars added for Team Leader
Fix: Disappearing of objects viewed through the open doors when inside the buildings
New control presets
New key presets with fixed Track IR controls
Arma 2 original preset updated to new Zoom function
Fix: Minor vehicle controls key binds bug causing interference with new key presets
Fix: Minor optics bug in key presets. Wrong macro combination replaced by absolute number of corresponding key bind.
Fix: Few minor errors in controls presets considering the aircraft gear up / down
TrackIR Z-axis has been fixed
Adjusted visibility and audibility of fire for AI
Adjusted underwater view distance for AI
Soldiers have been trained to correctly distinguish different types of helicopters / boats as a threat for them
AI soldiers have been trained to better distinguish enemy unit types and target the highest threat
Structures should have correct cost values
Soldiers have been trained to walk on stairs better
Alpha has been sorted better for roads
Overhauled soldier carrying capacity, bags, bag types, bag content, all items weights and also corresponding equation values for fatigue gain
Changed uniform weight to carry ratios
Roadcone and Roadbarrier lights are now operational
Signs on Stratis have been changed to reflect factions
Fix: Typo in few values in building destruction smoke
Fix: Color of dust in mortar fire effect tweaked
Smoke effect for destroyed mortar added
Fix: Grass parts in the tracked vehicle dust effect tweaked
Fix: Dust effects for user-made airplanes are no longer under the terain
Fix: Smoke screen of vehicles deployed too close
New RPG launch effect
Number of particles in missile trail effect reduced
Added: Vehicle weapons empty cases on medium particle quality
Small tweaks of missile explosions
Blood effects have been tweaked for larger caliber hits
AMV and Kamysh properly eject shells
APCs should have enhanced fire effects
Error in explosive satchel / charge explosion effect fixed
Optimization of underwater particle effects
AI visibility properly set for all particle effects
Fix: Silenced Scorpion has correct fire modes
Fix: Hit coefficient set according to other suppressors configs
Revamped sound suppressor configuration
Fix: Incorrect alpha sorting on Mk20GL with a 3D scope
Fix: Mk.20 magazine has now correct shadows
Improved animations of Mk.20 rifle
MX and Mk.20 reload magazine animations have been improved
MX rifles have correct description of ammo used on them
MX without optics is by default zeroed according to iron sights
Fix: Issue with parts of character clipping into 3D scope
RCWS turrets share the same reticle
Fix: Cost of .45 ACP ammo compared to 9mm
RPG-42 using more realistic munitions
Added new reticle for RPG
Fix: SDAR dispersion set to more realistic value
Fix: Zeroing is now in steps 30, 100, 200, 300, 400 for SDAR
Tweak: Set recoils for TRG and Katiba
Removed shaking where it shouldn't be feel-able: autocannons, NSVT machine gun
Reduced optics shake on mortars and cannons
PCML reticle has been polished
Minor tweaks in our ammo types calibres and typical speeds to better match their real-life behaviour
Decreased priority of touch off to prevent self destructive behavior of our explosive specialists
Tweak: Engagement ranges of 30mm cannon and Skyfire rockets
Independent Mk6 should be correctly displayed as made by Bohemia Interactive
Tweak: aiRateOfFire of Titan launchers changed from 5.0 to 8.0
Countermeasures have correct name displayed
Adjusted magazineReloadTime of class Throw (for grenades)
Tweaked ammo penetration values for small caliber weapons. This follows the previous update of larger calibers. All changes are based upon real ammunition characteristics and are calculated according our analysis equations.
Added new actors and samples to Radio Protocol
Minor tweaks of Stealth Radio Protocol
Added: When reporting targets, divers, medics, MRAPs, and some other types are identified by specific word
Fix: Tracked APCs were called "tank" in radio protocol
Fix: Louder sounds for characters
Sounds of movement has been tuned for all soldiers
Added SFX samples for stance changes
Fix: Improper sound in rifle kneel inventory animations (http://feedback.arma3.com/view.php?id=12379)
Echo inside of vehicles has been adjusted
Sounds of weapon closures have been adjusted (typically used for bolt moving back)
Adjusted sounds of tracked vehicles
Adjusted sounds of quad bikes
Adjusted sounds of bullet impacts
Adjusted sound volume for quad bike and offroad
Fix: Adjusted sounds for offroad
Adjusted attenuation of sounds for Offroad
Adjusted sounds for grenades (impact and smoke grenades)
Adjusted sounds for Scorpion
Adjusted sounds for ACP-C2
All cars went through technical inspection and have their sounds tuned
Adjusted sounds for 30mm cannon
Adjusted sound controllers for vehicle slip
APCs have improved sounds
Sound suppressors are now more effective on greater range (shot is not possible to hear beyond 200 meters)
Fix: After JIP, persistent functions were sometimes executed before mission objects were created
Fix: In Splendid Camera, setting daytime is now rounded to whole minutes, instead to whole hours as it was previously
Fix: Various issues with tasks in MP missions on Dedicated Server
Fix: Vehicles marked as respawn points using "Respawn Position" module were not recognized upon mission start
Fix: BIS_fnc_respawnTickets sometimes didn't update the value correctly and caused too large network load
Fix: No radio messages received from HQ when playing MP as a client
Fix: Sectors with "Ownership limit" set to 1 were not possible to capture
Fix: HQ call signs created by "Headquarters Entity" module were not assigned on clients
Fix: When multiple vehicles were synchronized to "Respawn Position" module, only the first of them was marked as a respawn point
Fix: Finalizing a sector created by sector module did not work globally
Fix: When task checked by BIS_fnc_taskState didn't exist, returned value was an ARRAY, not STRING as it should have been
Fix: missionFlow.fsm was executed too early, before the mission was initialized. This was caused by the function which calls it being tagged as 'preInit', which has now been changed to 'postInit'
Fix: Vehicle exploded after being deserted even though explosion was disabled in Vehicle Respawn module (http://feedback.arma3.com/view.php?id=12123)
Fix: Supports - Supports available conversation gets spammed for each connected player
Fix: Supports - Supply drop chopper stays and fights enemy
Fix: Various issues with Supports module after respawn
Fix: Renegade players didn't receive tasks assigned to sides
Fix: When a vehicle marked as respawn position was destroyed while client was driving it, it disappeared from the list of respawn positions
Fix: When "Vehicle Respawn" module with "Force respawn" enabled was synchronized to multiple vehicles, only the first one was respawned upon mission start
Fix: When new task recipients were added, no "Task Notification" announcement was shown to them
Added: 'functionPriority' entry for module logics. It's now possible to set order in which modules are initialized. The higher the value is, the later the module function is executed.
Added: When player joins to a mission with MenuPosition respawn template, he'll be moved to the latest, not random respawn.
Added: CfgNotifications classes now supports 'soundRadio' entry; these are radio sentences played by HQ (created by "Headquarters Entity" module).
Added: Respawn loadouts in CfgRespawnInventory are no longer conditioned based on 'show' parameter. Instead, new functions BIS_fnc_addRespawnInventory and BIS_fnc_removeRespawnInventory are added to manage the loadouts in the same way as respawn positions are handled
Added: "Defend" mission type (used for example in "Defend Kamino") is now using unified sectors. Mission ends when enemy side holds all sectors on the map.
Added: "MissionEnd" respawn template will now fail a mission when all respawn tickets (set by BIS_fnc_respawnTickets) are exceeded
Added: Calling 'west call BIS_fnc_moduleSector' will now return number of sectors belonging to a side (in this case west)
Added: BIS_fnc_removeSupportLink, allowing designers to quickly disable support availability
Added: Modules disabled using 'enableSimulation' command are no longer executed
Added: On-screen functions errors are now always visible in editor preview
Added: Function logs now works automatically in the mission editor preview
Added: Functions can now be recompiled in the editor
Various undefined variables have been fixed
New function: BIS_fnc_nearestRoad that returns the nearest road segment to certain position, within given radius
New function: BIS_fnc_groupVehicles that returns all vehicles a group possesses
Added: Functions for working with associative arrays:
BIS_fnc_consolidateArray - Finds duplicates in array of strings and consolidates it to the array of sub-arrays
BIS_fnc_addToPairs - Adds a number to pair array, defined by the key. If key is not found, new entry is created
BIS_fnc_finInPairs - Searches the pair array for the 1st occurrence of the key string and returns the value associated with it
Hints in FM have been adjusted according to recent zoom changes
Optimized: Persistent global modules are no longer executed using BIS_fnc_MP, which should help with server performance
Fix: Repaired low LODs for crates
Fix: Thistles have different model
Fix: Trunk textures of some trees have been tweaked
Added correct penetration material on supply drop object
Lamps have better emissive material
Supply parachutes now have correct colors per sides
Knees of pilots look better
Added camo selections for Independent infantry models
Some plants, roads and rocks have their specular materials tweaked
Improved skin material of soldiers
Adjusted color of khaki vest
New helmet camo selections for OPFOR Heli Crew
Adjusted colors of backpacks
HAMR 3D scope specular reduced
Berret is darker and more desaturated
Desert boonie hat has better colors
Adjusted color of AAF belt
OPFOR GL vest grenade pouches made darker with green upper part
Metal barrel should look better even in distant levels of detail
Camo helmets have been improved
NVG model visible on character heads has been improved
Character head hit points are now more precise
Changed a few bag camo types and their respective icons in addition to overall character polishing
Land_CampingChair_V1_F and Land_CampingChair_V1_folded_F no longer have their models switched around

ENGINE

Script errors shown by default in development branch, hidden in main branch
-nologs parameter enabled for the main branch
Fix: Showcase saves can be loaded from showcase menu
Fix: Game taking significantly longer to start (due to font textures)
Fix: Fixed transfer of mission list from Dedicated Server to client 
Fix: Various issues with tasks in MP missions on Dedicated Servers
Improvements: AI and rangefinding - ballistic prediction
Increased error of player position, when AI is killed by player
Hiding in the grass now affects AI better
AI ballistic calculation improved for unguided rockets
AI prefer crouch stance while engaging
Continual fire will be decreasing position error (as a counterweight to decreased visibility of shooting)
Fleeing units will not break do_not_fire command
Decreased AI hearing ability to pinpoint enemy unit position
Decreased use of prone stance when target is close
Decreased use of crouch stance when moving
Decreased use of crouch stance in stealth
Fix: AI is unable to take a backpack from a ground
AI learned how to move legs during rotation (animations)
Worked on AI recoil control, dependent on skill
Hearing (AI): speed makes a bigger difference
Fix: MP selection of an item in the inventory not stable / flashing capacity bars
Fix: Cannot add vehicle weapon to another vehicle (http://feedback.arma3.com/view.php?id=12324)
Fix: Fixed missing name in MP lobby. (Headhunters, Escape from Stratis)
Changed PhysX vehicle wheel radius collision
Set minimum limit for applying PhysX forces. Cars with anti roll bars didn’t want to hibernate (to save performance when not needed)
Fix: Helicopter collisions with ground (the force was applied twice)
Fix: Rendering of weapons in the first frame after map is closed
Fix: Rendering of UI objects after windowed / full-screen switch
Fix: Errors and loss of player control if you restarted the mission during titlecards or establishing shots
Fix: Expanded combo box didn't show whole texts
Fix: Order when merging road shapes
Fix: PiP usage of SSAO / Caustics textures
Added: Echo to attenuation inside vehicles
Added: Loop, fade in and fade out for vehicle smokes
Added: Configurable muzzle flash light color
Added: Scripting commands: magazinesAmmo, magazinesAmmoFull
Added: New scripting command weaponsItems
Added: Scripting commands: addMagazineGlobal, removeMagazineGlobal, addWeaponGlobal, removeWeaponGlobal
Lock is now independent from zoom
arma3server.exe has its own icon
Player no longer chokes when swimming on the surface
Optimization of the particle system
Optimization of the visibility calculation through particles
Simulation tasks can now potentially use one more CPU core
Helicopters: Roll inputs between keyboard and Joystick are halved
Better parallax textures on ground surfaces
NVGs in enabled state are always visible inside vehicles
Animation skeleton is now loaded correctly when weapon is initialized before soldier
New scripting command for creating crew for given vehicle (createVehicleCrew)
‘Handgun On’ with launcher selected doesn't go back to launcher anymore
Tweaked sorting of sections when optimizing shape


----------



## AsRock (Aug 15, 2013)

I was hoping for some thing more hehe.. Although a big list of fixes, kinda wounder if any of them screwed some thing else up ..


I noticed the update just a few minutes ago and the dev update is around 64MB at this time now.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 24, 2013)

Bohemia Interactive today announced the release date for its upcoming tactical military shooter, Arma 3. Available in digital and physical retail stores worldwide, Arma 3 will launch on *Thursday September 12, 2013*.

Benefiting from the splendid support of Alpha and Beta participants, Arma 3 ships with the large open terrains of ‘Altis’ (270 km²) and ‘Stratis’ (20 km²), 12 singleplayer showcases, 3 faction showcases, 9 multiplayer scenarios, 10 firing drill challenges, more than 20 vehicles and 40 weapons, 5 factions, the scenario editor and modding support. The Arma 3 singleplayer campaign will be released across 3 free DLC episodes after launch.

Watch the Countdown to Launch

Before the official launch of Arma 3 on September 12, Bohemia Interactive has published a final update for the Arma 3 Beta. The absolute highlight of this update is the integration of Steam Workshop – which makes the sharing of user-created scenarios significantly more convenient.

Now, with Steam Workshop content sharing, players can upload and download both singleplayer and multiplayer scenarios. Arma 3’s in-game scenario editor is a powerful tool, allowing for the quick creation of missions, as well as more complex scenarios. Enhanced gameplay modules make life easier for aspiring designers to get started without having to learn the scripting language.

Having created a scenario, players can easily push it to the Workshop with a description and overview image. Other players can browse the Workshop for a scenario that looks appealing to them and subscribe to it. This will download the scenario and let players start it without restarting the game. Interacting with the author is made easy: players can leave comments, give a rating and updates are automatically downloaded. Authors themselves can post update notes and promote their scenarios with screenshots and videos.

Following one of the recent dev blog updates, Dslyecxi released a new Helicopter video. Very good, if you are at all interested in piloting a helo, take a good look.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 24, 2013)

The last video they did i believe they said they were  releasing the main map a little before release.

As for it being released and how long that's been in game for a while now lol.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 24, 2013)

Yea I hope they do cause stratis SUCKS!


----------



## AsRock (Aug 27, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea I hope they do cause stratis SUCKS!



Altis map is there to get if ya want it and the DEV build comes in a 2.5GB download

Arma 3 is a game with a vast landscape. Its Altis launch map is 270 square kilometers, giving players in the military sim a worthy sandbox to explore and make their own. But how does the map compare to other well-known game worlds, both big and small? Bohemia Interactive game designer Karel Mořický has assembled a handy guide to try and do just that.



What Mořický's comparison show us is that Altis, at least in terms of its sheer virtual size, stands alone. Even when the island map is set alongside iconic spaces like Battlefield 3's Caspian Border, Skyrim's frozen continent, or Grand Theft Auto 4's Liberty City, Altis dwarfs them all.



"It’s so large that most people have trouble understanding such scale in a video game," wrote Mořický on his blog. "The surface area value is not really descriptive, and even comparing it to our previous maps (e.g., 1.5x larger than Chernarus) really explains nothing if you never played our games before."



Mořický's illustration contains exact comparisons to the dimensions of maps from previous Arma games, but relies on published estimates to see how Altis looks next to a landmass like Far Cry 3's Rook Islands, for example. He also points out that when you take into account the playable water and underwater environments on Altis, there are actually almost 1,000 square kilometers to navigate on the map. Naturally it's what we can do and accomplish in all that vastness that will make the difference when Arma 3 leaves beta and officially launches on September 12, but it's great to have a way to wrap your head around just how big a space we'll have to mod, navigate, or stage the next zombie apocalypse.

Arma 3 is a game with a vast landscape. Its Altis launch map is 270 square kilometers, giving players in the military sim a worthy sandbox to explore and make their own. But how does the map compare to other well-known game worlds, both big and small? Bohemia Interactive game designer Karel Mořický has assembled a handy guide to try and do just that.



What Mořický's comparison show us is that Altis, at least in terms of its sheer virtual size, stands alone. Even when the island map is set alongside iconic spaces like Battlefield 3's Caspian Border, Skyrim's frozen continent, or Grand Theft Auto 4's Liberty City, Altis dwarfs them all.



"It’s so large that most people have trouble understanding such scale in a video game," wrote Mořický on his blog. "The surface area value is not really descriptive, and even comparing it to our previous maps (e.g., 1.5x larger than Chernarus) really explains nothing if you never played our games before."



Mořický's illustration contains exact comparisons to the dimensions of maps from previous Arma games, but relies on published estimates to see how Altis looks next to a landmass like Far Cry 3's Rook Islands, for example. He also points out that when you take into account the playable water and underwater environments on Altis, there are actually almost 1,000 square kilometers to navigate on the map. Naturally it's what we can do and accomplish in all that vastness that will make the difference when Arma 3 leaves beta and officially launches on September 12, but it's great to have a way to wrap your head around just how big a space we'll have to mod, navigate, or stage the next zombie apocalypse.

Arma 3 is a game with a vast landscape. Its Altis launch map is 270 square kilometers, giving players in the military sim a worthy sandbox to explore and make their own. But how does the map compare to other well-known game worlds, both big and small? Bohemia Interactive game designer Karel Mořický has assembled a handy guide to try and do just that.



What Mořický's comparison show us is that Altis, at least in terms of its sheer virtual size, stands alone. Even when the island map is set alongside iconic spaces like Battlefield 3's Caspian Border, Skyrim's frozen continent, or Grand Theft Auto 4's Liberty City, Altis dwarfs them all.



"It’s so large that most people have trouble understanding such scale in a video game," wrote Mořický on his blog. "The surface area value is not really descriptive, and even comparing it to our previous maps (e.g., 1.5x larger than Chernarus) really explains nothing if you never played our games before."



Mořický's illustration contains exact comparisons to the dimensions of maps from previous Arma games, but relies on published estimates to see how Altis looks next to a landmass like Far Cry 3's Rook Islands, for example. He also points out that when you take into account the playable water and underwater environments on Altis, there are actually almost 1,000 square kilometers to navigate on the map. Naturally it's what we can do and accomplish in all that vastness that will make the difference when Arma 3 leaves beta and officially launches on September 12, but it's great to have a way to wrap your head around just how big a space we'll have to mod, navigate, or stage the next zombie apocalypse.

http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/08/27/arma-3-map-might-be-bigger-than-you-ever-imagined/


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 6, 2013)

I've been playing ArmA 3 Altis Wasteland. It is very fun! 

I love the new Map. some people do not like big maps but, well, I love it!!! There are caves and rivers and marshes. So many places to see and more airfields. The towns and cities are huge too! I have not gotten into the underwater stuff much yet but I will. I look forward to seeing Submarine mods with Torpedoes. ^_^

[yt]CFW6BPct-Ig[/yt]


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 11, 2013)

11 hours until launch...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 11, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> 11 hours until launch...



Word from the Devs is that the Beta will be upgraded to the Full release. It will be a big download. I am not sure if I will delete what I have and start fresh or what.

I have already gone ~327km/h in the civilian hatcback sport.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 12, 2013)

downloading the full arma 3 release. Wished I could play but doing a defensive driving course at work


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 12, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> downloading the full arma 3 release. Wished I could play but doing a defensive driving course at work


I'm on my way back from the VA so I jave to wait to download it. Did you start fresh or upgrade?


----------



## AsRock (Sep 12, 2013)

Pretty disappointing really 1 jet and lame ass tanks.  And still not fixed the low GPU\CPU issue which is even in arma 2.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 12, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Pretty disappointing really 1 jet and lame ass tanks.  And still not fixed the low GPU\CPU issue which is even in arma 2.



Those tanks are actually really good. Plus the blufor faction tank doubles as a troop carrier. True only one jet is a let down but oh well. They will add content as time goes on like they always do. Then there is the modding community. I'm more interested in the BI Tools release.


----------



## erocker (Sep 12, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Pretty disappointing really 1 jet and lame ass tanks.  And still not fixed the low GPU\CPU issue which is even in arma 2.



I'm pretty sure that those issues stems with the netcode for the game. Which is crap (or so it seems). At least it seems to be the largest complaint from folks when I'm playing it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 12, 2013)

erocker said:


> I'm pretty sure that those issues stems with the netcode for the game. Which is crap (or so it seems). At least it seems to be the largest complaint from folks when I'm playing it.


I only notice a little lag from time to time on altis. I almost don't notuce it.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 12, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Those tanks are actually really good. Plus the blufor faction tank doubles as a troop carrier. True only one jet is a let down but oh well. They will add content as time goes on like they always do. Then there is the modding community. I'm more interested in the BI Tools release.



Yeah be nice to se thee BI tools but as for mods i am not interested it just makes life a pain in the ass finding servers with the same mods.  Then there be a tool that loads the right mods for a server which phones home in some way which  i have known before.

What they should of done is delayed the release and this is just a way they just do not have to add stuff to the game any more and sell them as possible payed DLCs or even xpacs.



erocker said:


> I'm pretty sure that those issues stems with the netcode for the game. Which is crap (or so it seems). At least it seems to be the largest complaint from folks when I'm playing it.



Crazy part is that messing with the video options ( using wiz's great TPU OSD tool ) end up with a catch 22 but can help to fine tune the game better.  There is some thing wrong with the netcode that for sure but this is another issue i do believe.

http://feedback.arma3.com/view.php?id=0000716


----------



## raptori (Sep 13, 2013)

no air fighters in ARMA3 ?? , if so it'll be a very disappoint .


----------



## erixx (Sep 13, 2013)

Being launch day, I celebrate the release. Nuf time to be picky and that. 
Finally seeing the full maps is great!


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 13, 2013)

$60 in Steam, but I bought it in one of the branches of a local game store for $38.50 (converted).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 13, 2013)

I played last night on a altris wasteland server with 70 people and while it was OK I got average of 30-45 FPS with everything lowered to medium and no eye candy.... which sucks donkey nuts. I then switched to a stratus wasteland server with 59 people to get 50-60 FPS.. hope it gets fixed but I am doubting it since arma 2 still runs like shit as well.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 13, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I played last night on a altris wasteland server with 70 people and while it was OK I got average of 30-45 FPS with everything lowered to medium and no eye candy.... which sucks donkey nuts. I then switched to a stratus wasteland server with 59 people to get 50-60 FPS.. hope it gets fixed but I am doubting it since arma 2 still runs like shit as well.



Well, I have a feeling that most of the Wasteland servers are still using ArmA II wasteland code. Altis does need to be optimized more but I normally dont have much issue on Altis.


----------



## erixx (Sep 13, 2013)

Press middle mouse Brandon, and click "Viewing distances" of whatever it is called. I also like to turn everything UP! But this game is just like FarCry: If set to Far you will Cry )))


- cleverly like all the clever Slavics, they added this option in game, so you can tweak on the fly!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 13, 2013)

erixx said:


> Press middle mouse Brandon, and click "Viewing distances" of whatever it is called. I also like to turn everything UP! But this game is just like FarCry: If set to Far you will Cry )))
> 
> 
> - cleverly like all the clever Slavics, they added this option in game, so you can tweak on the fly!



View distance is set to 1K so it shouldn't be the issue


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 13, 2013)

THis is an epic ArmA III tweaking page with all of the options and settings etc including launch parameters and FOV. It even has recommendations for AMD/INTEL CPUs.

ArmA III Tweaks

I would get on TS but everytime I pop in, no one is on.

Also BattleGuns.net had this to say for tweaking ArmA III.



> Arma 3 CPU Optimization // http://www.battleguns.net/
> 
> If this helps you please give thanks to BattleGuns
> 
> ...


----------



## erixx (Sep 13, 2013)

"View distance is set to 1K" Oh man, that is miserable! I have it set to 5k. But have to test, maybe i am overkill : )


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 13, 2013)

erixx said:


> "View distance is set to 1K" Oh man, that is miserable! I have it set to 5k. But have to test, maybe i am overkill : )



5K would probably render me around 20-30 FPS on low pop servers.


----------



## erixx (Sep 13, 2013)

jsut came back, not ideal but good enuf in lone wolf scenario, 5k, and if you fly that is "just" enuf


----------



## AsRock (Sep 14, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> THis is an epic ArmA III tweaking page with all of the options and settings etc including launch parameters and FOV. It even has recommendations for AMD/INTEL CPUs.
> 
> ArmA III Tweaks
> 
> ...



Pretty much old news and most of it was around in arma 1 even, the issue most are having is due to engine limitations. 

They all so and to update it too as arma 3 is 10GB, all though you could use symbolic links to make it possible for the most part of the game.

I do wounder how how arma 3 and it's 32bit .exe can get more than 4GB would it not work better if they actually made it 64bit ?( it's about time they did lol )


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 17, 2013)

Having fun with clanmates in ArmA III recently LOL


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 2, 2013)

*ArmA 2 server admin logic Grinds my Gears!!!*

So, I am playing on the Stalk & Strike Wasteland server and I notice the absense of my favorite CQB weapon the AA-12. Now, this ain't your BF3 AA-12, this is the real AA-12. This gun rocks at CQB but not so much anywhere else. You can fire Buck, Slugs, or HE rounds. 

Turns out the Admins believe the gun is an anti-EVERYTHING gun. 

I'm trying to think of a way that I can broach the subject of the reasoning behind the AA-12. It just grinds my gears with the logic. This is what I can gather from the Anti- AA-12 comments. 














Or the AA-12 > EVERY GUN AND VEHICLE (Including jets) in the game. 
Or the AA-12 = ARMY KILLER
AA-12 = INVINCIBLE
AA-12 = UNSTOPPABLE
AA-12 = WALKING TANK

All of this grinds my gears because they have TONS of TWS weapons including but not limited to: TWS AS-50, TWS M107, TWS M110, TWS M8 variants, TWS M249, TWS 240B, Tanks/Strikers/M2-HUMVEEs/Helos--All with TWS, TWS MK16. 

So somehow, this weapon that has ONLY iron sights is so OP, it can defeat any of those guns in a fight. The iron sights are a tiny hole you sight through. Almost impossible to use. No sight attachments. Kicks like a mule. HE rounds are cool but not effective. Took 2 mags to kill someone in a HUMVEE. The Buckshot really are the most powerful ammo for the gun. The range is up to 30m. It WILL cut down almost any human or organic entity in the area. Slugs........not that effective. True, you can hit out to 300m with the HE and Slugs....but you are not gonna kill anything unless extremely lucky since the damage falloff is enormous at that range for those rounds. Yet, for some reason the Admins believe it is the AA-12 from the BF Friends videos.

Can someone layout their logic in a sensible manner?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 2, 2013)

Well I can lay logic towards you.. play on a different server and don't argue with the people who pay for the server for the way they run it.


----------



## Papahyooie (Oct 2, 2013)

Contrary to popular belief (and contrary to Halo) shotguns do not lose their effectiveness beyond 10 feet. Even the AA-12. Maximum effective range is stated at 100m with a slug, but with a halfway competent operator, I'd say 300m is achievable. Buckshot should be effective at way more than 30m. Another thing people don't realize is that even snipers are not taking 1200m shots every day in combat. 500m is a good distance to be safe at. With a competent operator, that's pretty safe to say you're going to hit. Those 1000m+ shots are necesarry at times, but to be avoided if possible, because the calculation required has just too much of an error margin to risk a miss.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 2, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> Well I can lay logic towards you.. play on a different server and don't argue with the people who pay for the server for the way they run it.



Actually the server is payee for by us donators.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 2, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Actually the server is payee for by us donators.



Why donate for a server that doesn't have what you want? That's retarded


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 2, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> Why donate for a server that doesn't have what you want? That's retarded



I'm not a donator yet. They are coming out with a Taviana Wasteland server and we are hoping that they will add them to it. If they do, we will donate to the Taviana server.

For the main server there are over 30 donators donating $15 a month for Premium status where they get a spawn beacon every spawn, 2 primary weapons of their choice, a sidearm of their choice, $5k In Game cash, and 2 Rocket launchers of their choice. Yet with all that ordinance, the admins still consider the AA-12 to be OP.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 2, 2013)

Their logic is that they are still paying for it and if you don't like leave and go else were it's that's simple..


All ya can do is ask them to add it if not don't bother them and move on else were.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 2, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Their logic is that they are still paying for it and if you don't like leave and go else were it's that's simple..
> 
> 
> All ya can do is ask them to add it if not don't bother them and move on else were.



they have the smoothest server so far. They are also the only ones doing a Taviana Wasteland. Besides, I will still play on it even if there is no AA-12. I just want to understand the logic. Is there something I don't know about the AA-12 in ArmA? I just tested it in Editor agains a variety of vehicles. If the vehicle had little to no armor, in general the HE rounds took it out. If it had armor it took many more than 1 drum of HE. It took 50 drums of HE and 2 rockets to take out the M1A1 Abrahms.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 2, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> they have the smoothest server so far. They are also the only ones doing a Taviana Wasteland. Besides, I will still play on it even if there is no AA-12. I just want to understand the logic. Is there something I don't know about the AA-12 in ArmA? I just tested it in Editor agains a variety of vehicles. If the vehicle had little to no armor, in general the HE rounds took it out. If it had armor it took many more than 1 drum of HE. It took 50 drums of HE and 2 rockets to take out the M1A1 Abrahms.



How about you ask them why they dont have it?


----------



## AsRock (Oct 2, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> they have the smoothest server so far. They are also the only ones doing a Taviana Wasteland. Besides, I will still play on it even if there is no AA-12. I just want to understand the logic. Is there something I don't know about the AA-12 in ArmA? I just tested it in Editor agains a variety of vehicles. If the vehicle had little to no armor, in general the HE rounds took it out. If it had armor it took many more than 1 drum of HE. It took 50 drums of HE and 2 rockets to take out the M1A1 Abrahms.



I would not care if it all ran on a multimillion doller servers as it's all no good if your not getting what you want out of it.

And for $15 a month i think it should be frigging smooth. 

Maybe if you actually started to pay they would allow it.  Or ask if you started to fund the server if they would add it.

I play smooth games everyday and i pay shit lol..  Although i have some good old friends from the GR days, and in fact i could ask him if he rent you a server if you liked but although i don't know what he will say..


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 2, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> How about you ask them why they dont have it?



I did, but all I got was that it was an all powerfull, anti-everything, OP, Boss gun.


----------



## erocker (Oct 2, 2013)

So... What do you want us to do about it?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 2, 2013)

erocker said:


> So... What do you want us to do about it?



nothing. Im just trying to understand the logic behind the decision and see if I'm missing something about the AA-12 in ArmA 2. From my experience and testing, it can take out soft armored targets well. But not heavy/hard armored targets. It is not accurate at range, and it kicks like a mule. It is also not superior to any of the high powered rifles like the TWS AS50.

Have I missed something?

Plus Im ranting.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 2, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> nothing. Im just trying to understand the logic behind the decision and see if I'm missing something about the AA-12 in ArmA 2. From my experience and testing, it can take out soft armored targets well. But not heavy/hard armored targets. It is not accurate at range, and it kicks like a mule. It is also not superior to any of the high powered rifles like the TWS AS50.
> 
> Have I missed something?
> 
> Plus Im ranting.



They don't like your gun... no1 here cares that they don't like your gun... even if we did care we can't do anything..

/thread


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 3, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> They don't like your gun... no1 here cares that they don't like your gun... even if we did care we can't do anything..
> 
> /thread



Thank you for clearing that up. I actually just had a nice long discussion with the main man there. We cleared it up and they will consider adding it in w/o HE rounds. On the side, my group has agreed to focus on "fixing" the Blufor faction from the backstabbing faction it is now, into a cohesive unit.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 3, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Thank you for clearing that up. I actually just had a nice long discussion with the main man there. We cleared it up and they will consider adding it in w/o HE rounds. On the side, my group has agreed to focus on "fixing" the Blufor faction from the backstabbing faction it is now, into a cohesive unit.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 3, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> http://www.comicsandmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/WTF-did-u-just-say.jpg



Since you seem to be "out of the loop", in Wasteland Blufor tends to never work together but instead tend to stab each other in the back. The group I play with is working on reworking the Blufor faction into a teamwork team. In other words that someone like you could understand.....no backstabbing and kill all the other factions. If that is not clear enough for you, Blufor will become the Zerg and the Borg combined.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 3, 2013)

This thread needs bacon...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 3, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Since you seem to be "out of the loop", in Wasteland Blufor tends to never work together but instead tend to stab each other in the back. The group I play with is working on reworking the Blufor faction into a teamwork team. In other words that someone like you could understand.....no backstabbing and kill all the other factions. If that is not clear enough for you, Blufor will become the Zerg and the Borg combined.



I do get where you are coming from ducky BUT most people that play wasteland are accustomed to run and gun games such as COD and BF3 and other "Lone Wolf" style gameplay. Wasteland is a mod of a game were teamwork is needed to complete missions but the aspec of it suggests "Find the best weapon you can and raid other bases or look for other players". The mod needs to be reworked were each faction has 1 or more static bases that need to be built up and maintained.

I love playing wasteland but it gets boring quickly when everybody is doing their own thing and its like a cat mouse style gameplay.

I have only used the AA12 with regular shotgun rounds and it seemed to be crappy. Since the map is so huge and has many open areas people tend to search for the best sniper rifle they can and troll others.


----------



## Papahyooie (Oct 3, 2013)

Also, damage falloff with HE rounds??? That doesn't even make any sense.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 5, 2013)

Papahyooie said:


> Also, damage falloff with HE rounds??? That doesn't even make any sense.



There is damage falloff over longer ranges in Arma 2. HE rounds from a shotgun are nothing like HE rounds from a cannon or plane. They are mini-grenades with a small explosive capability.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 10, 2013)

*New Dev Content with ArmA 3 First part of SP Campaign*

The ArmA 3 Devs released information about the 1st iteration of the Single Player Campaign. Included was information about new weapons, rain tweaks, among other things.

One of the first weapons being released is the AAF RAHIM Marksman rifle





The second gun being released so far is the Zubr revolver with Yorris optics.





I have read information concerning this revolver and understand that it is essentially the 6-inch barrel Rhino 60DS. 





Another pistol being released is the 4-five with MRD optics.

*Translated:*

*The VS-121 marksman rifle with DMS marksman optic*





* FNP45 tactical with MRD optic *





and the *Rhino revolver with Burris optic*.






 There have also been information dropped about the new CSAT CAS airplanes and new AAF IFV. These 2 additions will be released with the next 2 SP episodes. information has it that the campaign will see exposure sometime this month but still needs some time for polish and final voice acting. As per usual, the content will be staged through the devbranch first. Rumor has it that BIS may use the A400M as the C130 replacement. Talk on the forums also leans towards VTOL versions of the A-10 and Quad rotor versions of the Osprey with turrets. Again, just rumor.

As for the fixes, Version 1.02 on the Main branch has been hotfixed with new EXE addressing MP crashes from a common issue. Investigations continue on the other causes of MP crashes so rest assured they will get to them. Contrary to popular belief, BIS is not screwing you.

BattleEye server 1.177 introduces some nifty tools for loading scripts and event filters. 
Devbranch is currently under another data freeze because of the first campaign episode that is fixing to release. Devs are still working on fixing general bugs but are VERY careful about making core game changes since they want a very stable platform for the Single Player Campaign. 

Devs are working on improving the in-game rain so hopefully it will look and act like actual rain. 

Several Devs and Community members have released guides for several aspects of the game such as: zGuba's 101 guide for tank configuration and Designer Druid's explaination about Wing Vortices effect for Fixed-wing aircraft. 

Lastly, as of yesterday, Devbranch users will have an alternative method for configuring weapon attachments.

Hopefully this information has been of use to you. Leave a comment.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 18, 2013)

*New ArmA 3 Rain!!!!!!! *​
Here are the specifics for the new RAIN.



			
				http://dev.arma3.com/sitrep-00030 said:
			
		

> The effect feels more 3D since it uses particles all around you, rather than mixed animated 2D layers. It also factors in occlusion better, so that it does not rain under objects. The way the rain is lit looks especially cool when viewed in front of a vehicle's headlights at night for example.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 18, 2013)

ArmA 3 shooting range & showcase mod/scenarios you can recommend?

And SP/MP scenarios too while you're at it. LOL


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 18, 2013)

entropy13 said:


> ArmA 3 shooting range & showcase mod/scenarios you can recommend?
> 
> And SP/MP scenarios too while you're at it. LOL



Hmm. Very difficult to say. Best bet is to look at the steam workshop for the popular missions etc.

Here is my test of the new rain effects and other changes made to ArmA III.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 19, 2013)

Here are some of the best ArmA III Single and Multiplayer missions. 

Single Player Missions:
* *Rescue The Doctor*: Lovely short mission that makes great use of ambient civilians.
* *Village Sweep Altis (SP)*: A great short mission with control of multiple squads and supports.
* *Road to Redemption (SP)*: A long form mission where you clear a number of approaches and villages along the Kavala Highway.
* *[TDNL] Flashpoint* - Ambush: A good remake of the original Op Flashpoint mission with the original voice acting.
* *Wulfenstein - Level 1 (SP)*: Although potentially a silly idea, this is actually awesome training for CQB in Arma3
* *GhostHawk Shift*: An enjoyable single player transport helo mission. Good practice for flight school 

Small Group Coop Missions:
* *The Great Altis Highway Race (for up to 10 players)*: A race down the main highway across Altis - really great fun! There are two versions of this a daytime and a night/fog version. Not as serious as other missions, but will keep you and your group entertained!
* *Operation Greenstorm (for up to 4 players)*: A bit laggy in town (due to too many AI), but really nicely organised and very atmospheric - it uses the new volumetric fog.
* *Trouble in Paros (Altis) (for up to 4 players)*: Tough, but good and you get 3 Darter UAVs to play with!
* *Strikeback (for up to 3 players)*: Provide CAS from a Blackfoot, hunting down enemies in and around Kavala. Good fun!
* *Hunted Bear (for up to 4 players)*: A nice simple mission set in and around the cargo storage yard and solar power farm just south of the main air base. Also a good chance to do some sniping!
* *Take Kavala (for up to 6 players)*: Storm the biggest city on the island!
* *Operation sunrise ( co-op 02)*: Really nice 2-player mission, 1 player leads a sniper team and 1 player leads an infantry unit on a good set of tasks. Performs really well in MP. Recommended!
* *Sniper in action 1.02 (for up to 2 players)*: A well-done sniper mission for a sniper and spotter. It is not overly heavy on enemies, but does have some nice elements.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 19, 2013)

We should have a mission night, I'd be willing to get a dedicated server setup assuming we're only around <10 people. I can setup an ftp to allow you to upload missions to the server and give people basic admin rights.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 19, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> We should have a mission night, I'd be willing to get a dedicated server setup assuming we're only around <10 people. I can setup an ftp to allow you to upload missions to the server and give people basic admin rights.



for which? ArmA 2 or ArmA 3? I love to do ArmA 2 ACE missions or I44 missions from time to time but I love ArmA 3 as well. Can't wait for ArmA 3 ACE or ArmA 3 I44.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 19, 2013)

I was thinking 3.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 19, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> I was thinking 3.



I have a server running 24/7 ( thanks to a good friend ) more than welcome to play coop missions on it and if you want a particular mission send me the link.

although @ night 7-8pm est it's normally got a few on.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 19, 2013)

Doesn't matter to me where we play. I just enjoy a good co-op night.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 19, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> I was thinking 3.



3 is usually what I like but some missions that are a blast are only on 2 for now.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm free every night for the next month or 2 unless I'm out with the woman


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 19, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> I'm free every night for the next month or 2 unless I'm out with the woman



Well, we could definitely use a common meeting ground now that we are showing Idaho the ropes in ArmA II. I got him a copy of Combined Operations. Maybe some easy missions and such. Or perhaps run an insurgency server.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 20, 2013)

*Great ArmA 3 mods among other things
*

*FA-18 F/E Jets*


Spoiler















*A-10*


Spoiler



[yt]O6xfn-Fn8j4[/yt]



*AC130*


Spoiler



[yt]n8lEiBD-p2M[/yt]



*Barret .50 M107/M82*


Spoiler















*M4A1 Carbine*


Spoiler















*Mk18 & M4*


Spoiler



[yt]W_v-Kd4YFqw[/yt]



*Russian Weapons Pack*


Spoiler















*Scar LK (from Crysis)*


Spoiler















*SCI FI mod*


Spoiler















*SVT-40*


Spoiler















*Swedish Forces - Includes Submarine!!*


Spoiler



[yt]vgniQS-Q6QY[/yt]



*XM-25*


Spoiler















*Diaoyu Islands*


Spoiler















*French Intervention Forces*


Spoiler















*Eurofighter Typhoon - With Sonic Boom*


Spoiler



[yt]lh-ah4Zl3Gc[/yt]



*Massi's NATO SF & Russian Spetsnaz Weapons*


Spoiler















*Massi's SOCOM & DEVGRU units*


Spoiler















*Top 5 Mods*
[yt]NAw-b-DySys[/yt]

*F16 Demo Team Cinematic with Sonic Boom*









*WW2 Spitfire Cinematic & flight*


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 20, 2013)

I've got Massi's NATO SF & Russian Spetsnaz Weapons already.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 22, 2013)

Great ArmA III video showing the potential of the new game.










I am also folding in the members of my group RMSAG into TPU. So, we will be on the TPU TS3 ArmA II/III channel. We are still debating whether or not to don the TPU tags or keep the RMSAG tags.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 22, 2013)

LOL I have [BFG] for ArmA 3 (we started in World of Tanks, but we're playing other games too like ArmA 2/3, War Thunder, Warframe, Dota 2, etc).


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 23, 2013)

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=188415193

I got bored.

I plan on eventually making a 10ish mission 2 player co-op campaign.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 24, 2013)

More boredom. 

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=188468096



> This mission is a teaser for the upcoming Co-Op campaign "Operation Altis Rising". It is fully functional as a solo mission, but the ending obviously is ment to lead into another mission.
> 
> Includes
> 
> ...


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 24, 2013)

Is it possible for you to be bored most of the time?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 24, 2013)

lol well the second mission  was broken at release so my boredom failed me . Fixed now tho.

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=188468096

Now SP Compatible! Test it ye bitches








> This mission is a teaser for the upcoming Co-Op campaign "Operation Altis Rising". It is fully functional as a single mission, but the ending obviously is ment to lead into another mission.
> 
> This can be played by yourself but it is much easier and more enjoyable with a friend.
> 
> ...


----------



## erixx (Oct 24, 2013)

I need to take a year off! Too much complexity (weapon fetishism, useless detail mods and what not, understandable but not my food) and to little cool SP/MP missions!

Now if you tell me it now only rains from clouds and not from a blue sky, that makes my day!!!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 24, 2013)

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=188490240

Mission #2 in the campaign. I'll be releasing the first 5 before I pack the rest together.

This one is much shorter than the previous. But possibly more difficult.



> THIS IS MISSION #2 OF THE CAMPAIGN... GO HERE FOR MISSION 1 - http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=188468096
> 
> (This mission is shorter than #1, but not any easier.)
> 
> ...


----------



## erixx (Oct 24, 2013)

wait a sec, Shibidi, that is YOUR mission! Suscribed in Steam! So sorry, and congrats!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2013)

Nice shib! I can setup my server for arma 3 if you want to have it dedicated.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 24, 2013)

According to Dslyexci drops a hint at ArmA III releasing a "new" Multiplayer type.
Dirty bastard only hints at it with no new info. ^_^

[yt]Se0LuGnl-4c[/yt]


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 24, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nice shib! I can setup my server for arma 3 if you want to have it dedicated.



If you have a co-op mission cycle you can stick them in. I'm working on a domination esque 32v32 mission for all the major points on the map. That's a work in progress tho. Between that and the campaign I have alot of work to do while learning the more advanced scripting on the fly. 

The next 3 missions I'll include drop in ability and a few more support slots, that way they'll work on a dedicated server.

Up to about 20 subscribers for both of them and no cries of "OMG IT'S BROKEN A FUUU..." so that's reassuring... I only get to test these when both me and my buddy happen to be online so it's kinda a pain



> now only rains from clouds and not from a blue sky, that makes my day!!!



 well the first mission is at dusk, which is where I think the graphics really shine. Second one is in a rain storm with fog, clouds, and lightning.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 24, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> If you have a co-op mission cycle you can stick them in. I'm working on a domination esque 32v32 mission for all the major points on the map. That's a work in progress tho. Between that and the campaign I have alot of work to do while learning the more advanced scripting on the fly.
> 
> The next 3 missions I'll include drop in ability and a few more support slots, that way they'll work on a dedicated server.
> 
> ...



Give me a shout i might be able help ya test.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 24, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Give me a shout i might be able help ya test.



I'm testing SP right now.. 1st mission needs some balancing cause solo this shit is hard 

The suppression script is working great tho, your screen goes hazy when rounds start landing near you and the AI moves to cover if stuff starts flying by them. (Also effects their "skill" making them less accurate)


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 25, 2013)

I'll try helping in testing SP.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 25, 2013)

entropy13 said:


> I'll try helping in testing SP.



Just released an updated mission 1. With a single player script that took me forever to get working right. It will scale the mission difficulty a bit to make it more realistically beatable.

Also I changed revive scripts. The old one you never die regardless of the injury and can always be respawned by another player. The new script you can die if the injury is severe enough, and AI can also revive you/eachother. With this I disabled your squad respawning. So the difficulty scaling + new revive/respawn mechanics the mission feels alot more realistic.

In the process of porting over my single player script and the new revive system to mission 2.

Update:
Mission 2 updated

Operation Altis Rising - Suppression Example - You...
Video link from mission 1, shows off some of the player suppression effects... I was already a man down and low on ammo at this point (hence the reason halfway thru my medic is running around with a pistol.)


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 25, 2013)

ArmA II/III needs combat gliders from WWII. Tow it to a plane, load with troops and jeeps and cut loose at altitude and let it glide to target. ^_^


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 25, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> ArmA II/III needs combat gliders from WWII. Tow it to a plane, load with troops and jeeps and cut loose at altitude and let it glide to target. ^_^



Doable

And my missions are set private til I get home, I added a bunch of behind the scenes tweaks that I want to test first


----------



## Hokum (Oct 25, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I have read information concerning this revolver and understand that it is essentially the 6-inch barrel Rhino 60DS.



Reminds me of Togusa's Mateba from Ghost in the shell..

http://en.gigazine.net/news/20080620_mateba/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mateba_Autorevolver


----------



## erixx (Oct 25, 2013)

Gliders... So wwiioline heh


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 25, 2013)

erixx said:


> Gliders... So wwiioline heh


I got the idea last night when I was flying an AN-2 at 1000m up and cut off the engines and just glided around.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 26, 2013)

Both missions are pretty much final. New additions include some ambient combat in mission 1, better singleplayer balancing in both, and some cool intro UAV views for both. Any bugs let me know. Otherwise I'll be working on the next 3 and the rest of the campaign.

1 - http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=188468096
non steam user - http://www.armaholic.com/page.php?id=23227

2 - http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=188490240
non steam user - http://www.armaholic.com/page.php?id=23228


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 26, 2013)

We are playing ArmA2 wasteland right now. If you want to join us, hop on the TS. (Ts21.gameservers.com:9207). So far we have 7 in the channel. We are on a no-tws and no lock-on server.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 26, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> We are playing ArmA2 wasteland right now. If you want to join us, hop on the TS. (Ts21.gameservers.com:9207). So far we have 7 in the channel. We are on a no-tws and no lock-on server.



I'm in bed, I work weekends


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 27, 2013)

New Video by Dslyecxi about ArmA 3 Ballistics. Really Cool to watch.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 27, 2013)

I have been playing the first episode of the Campaign that was released for testing on the DEV BRANCH today. So far, it is awesome!!! It is a long episode too. It is not what people were claiming it would be(short and crap), instead I can see the value in BIS waiting to release the campaign if this is the level of quality they are putting into it.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 29, 2013)

Made a tweak to http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=188490240

Took nvg's away from opfor.. stealth and using the night is now a HUGE advantage.. and makes for an awesome co-op experience.

and - http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=188468096
Has a new non ghetto looking fob. Along with alot more ambient combat between you and your objective. If you get caught in the open you will very likely be flanked and raped.


Now to go take a nap and wait for bf4 to release


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 29, 2013)

Stalk and Strike Wasteland servers are having a 3 days of night event from the 29th through the 31st of October. No thermals or lockons on the tactical server. So far it has been really fun.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 31, 2013)

*First Free DLC SP Episode of ArmA 3 released!!!*


----------



## erixx (Nov 2, 2013)

The official Campaign is quite cool, specially the long atmospheric walks in the forests 
But what makes me laugh/cry is a mission like the submarine approach:
1) you have to disembark from a mini submarine due to some mines in beach area. But there is plenty of room left and right to avoid these crappy minefield. ???
2) You get on land at that place supposedly to make a "stealth" attack, and where does the script take you...? In front of a patrol!!! haha It would have been much more realistic to enter a lone beach but being discovered at a later point. You just don't leave the water in front of a patrol looking straight at you!
3) then instead of disengaging from the patrol and NOT ruin the stealth approach, your team goes all fire and in the neighbouring village (100m away, target of stealth attack) nobody hears the shooting... 
I believe modders could make a much better campaign


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 2, 2013)

erixx said:


> The official Campaign is quite cool, specially the long atmospheric walks in the forests
> But what makes me laugh/cry is a mission like the submarine approach:
> 1) you have to disembark from a mini submarine due to some mines in beach area. But there is plenty of room left and right to avoid these crappy minefield. ???
> 2) You get on land at that place supposedly to make a "stealth" attack, and where does the script take you...? In front of a patrol!!! haha It would have been much more realistic to enter a lone beach but being discovered at a later point. You just don't leave the water in front of a patrol looking straight at you!
> ...



they will still be tweaking it. The fact that the AI in the town did not hear it is not a mission makers issue it is an AI issue. Also, AFAIK the missions are different each time you do them. It randomizes patrol locations etc.
At least it aint crashing like BF4.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 4, 2013)

erixx said:


> The official Campaign is quite cool, specially the long atmospheric walks in the forests
> But what makes me laugh/cry is a mission like the submarine approach:
> 1) you have to disembark from a mini submarine due to some mines in beach area. But there is plenty of room left and right to avoid these crappy minefield. ???
> 2) You get on land at that place supposedly to make a "stealth" attack, and where does the script take you...? In front of a patrol!!! haha It would have been much more realistic to enter a lone beach but being discovered at a later point. You just don't leave the water in front of a patrol looking straight at you!
> ...



Not to poke holes in everything you just said.. but I'm going to do just that..

1. Naval mines are magnetic, you bring a metal vessel anywhere near them and you're gonna have a bad time. (Hence why minesweepers are generally wood hulls)

2. How is deciding when you're discovered in any way a knock on realism? In real life you almost never get discovered when it's convenient for you. 

3. Few things here, the mission is a bust if A. the enemy kills you, or B. the enemy radios to their bros and lets everyone know that you are there.. A. will happen if you run, because you're not really a hard target as you try to swim away. B. will happen if you don't kill the patrol.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 4, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> Not to poke holes in everything you just said.. but I'm going to do just that..
> 
> 1. Naval mines are magnetic, you bring a metal vessel anywhere near them and you're gonna have a bad time. (Hence why minesweepers are generally wood hulls)
> 
> ...



Well said Well Said. Every time I read one of those types of posts, I bang my head on the closest hard surface until I don't remember reading it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 4, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Well said Well Said. Every time I read one of those types of posts, I bang my head on the closest hard surface until I don't remember reading it.



Maybe thats the problem.......


----------



## erixx (Nov 6, 2013)

Funny but your arguments are totally empty. Nobody says getting close to mines.

You cannot relocate to a better point to disembark, on a tens of kilometer long coast you have to arrive just and precisely where those lonely SIX, okay MAGNETIC, mines are? Come on! 

I would have put mines in front of ALL beaches around a harbor or any other solution but not something that makes BI Studios look dumb! 

Scripted games can hardly make it feel realistic, but nobody should defend such dumb scripts.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 6, 2013)

erixx said:


> Funny but your arguments are totally empty. Nobody says getting close to mines.
> 
> You cannot relocate to a better point to disembark, on a tens of kilometer long coast you have to arrive just and precisely where those lonely SIX, okay MAGNETIC, mines are? Come on!
> 
> ...



 Cool beans dude. Let's see you make the mission. Considering the mission was made for a specific purpose, perhaps you should ask BIS why they did that. Instead of talking shit behind their back.


----------



## erixx (Nov 6, 2013)

I do not make missions but I do play them and I notice issues, pardon! 

You are talking shit,HERE. Every frekking forum is made FOR talking "behind their back" be it intel, amd, nvidia, Bohemia or DICE, we talk whatever pleases us, we do not take into consideration money making companies when we talk HERE.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 6, 2013)

erixx said:


> I do not make missions but I do play them and I notice issues, pardon!
> 
> You are talking shit,HERE. Every frekking forum is made FOR talking "behind their back" be it intel, amd, nvidia, Bohemia or DICE, we talk whatever pleases us, we do not take into consideration money making companies when we talk HERE.



That is true, but it is common knowledge within the ArmA community that BIS listens to the customer and will respond to inquiries. That said, my meaning of the statement was that instead of talking shit about the mission devs, why not ask them yourself? Perhaps they had a specific reason for making it that way. Perhaps it had to do specifically with the story line. When an experienced soldier (ShibDib) explains the holes in the complaint, don't throw the constructive criticism back in his face. Likewise, if a Game Dev Company produces a mission you do not like or think it could have done better, hop on their forums/feedback tracker and state your case. At least then, you get your question answered and perhaps you will come away feeling better about the situation.

Also, "we do not take into consideration money making companies when we talk HERE." could not be more wrong. Since many of these companies and then some watch these forums, what is said here can have a negative or positive effect on them. BIS hopped on TPU TS to chat about ArmA 3. Then there was the phantom AMD R10 card hoax that caused major waves in the tech community. Yes, we shoot the breeze on here, but when we have gripes about a game or product, most of us actually tend to take it to the DEV/Company to make our case. Either that, or we take the knowledge from others who have spoken with the company/dev about said case. 
If "we do not take into consideration money making companies when we talk HERE." actually happened, I kind of doubt that TPU would be getting the review samples it does.


----------



## erixx (Nov 7, 2013)

I really appreciate the elaborate answer but we live in total different worlds. I have no time or interest in contacting devs. I am bored to hell with logins and passwords to thousands sites and checking all kind of stuff. Live is not infinite. I used to have correspondence with the "Avon Lady" in the past, great times indeed, OpFor!
I stand by my statement that it is a dumbed down mission. BI is famous for there script issues, so nothing new.

I take this opportunity to congratulate all the mission makers, pro or amateur!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 11, 2013)

I need some assistance with a project I am working on.

I am trying to add the ACE and ACRE mods to the 404 Wasteland Chernarus 3.0b mission.

The List of addon weapons, rucks, items, equipment, ammo, and special items is below. The name of the item is in quotations.



Spoiler






> //AR Crate
> 
> addWeaponCargo ["ACE_M249_AIM", 2];
> _crate addWeaponCargo ["ACE_M249_PIP_ACOG", 2];
> ...






The problem I am running into is not knowing how to add a crate or modify an existing set of crates to include these items so that they will spawn randomly like the rest of the crates.
Plus, I am trying to tackle the goal of making it so that everytime the server restarts, each faction's default radio channel is randomized so that no one can join one faction during one server session, then change factions the next session and know the default faction channel.
Since the factions can change their channels and freqs at any given time, the only thing would be that the default channel should be random. Also, since once a player dies, someone can loot their radio from their body and gain access to all the frequencies stored in the radio.

Here are the classnames for the ACRE mod.


Spoiler






> *AN/PRC-148 VHF*
> Class Name: *ACRE_PRC148*
> SINAD Rating: -116
> Frequency Range: 30 MHz to 512 MHz
> ...






On another note,

Here are a couple Screenshots from the new Invasion 1944 for ArmA 3. Aka Invasion 1944 V3.0


----------



## droopyRO (Nov 17, 2013)

Don`t know if posted before, but i loled(turn on subtitles):
[yt]dKccZ-njlfw[/yt]


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, I just finished the first episode of the campaign earlier.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 17, 2013)

entropy13 said:


> Well, I just finished the first episode of the campaign earlier.



thoughts?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 17, 2013)

Is anyone willing to help me with my scripting challenge of integrating ACE and ACRE into Wasteland? I have a cannibalized version that some features work but other dont etc.


----------



## entropy13 (Nov 17, 2013)

The hardest things to do:
- controlling the UAV (which I haven't done properly even during the showcase)
- destroying all the watch towers with mortar fire


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 17, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Is anyone willing to help me with my scripting challenge of integrating ACE and ACRE into Wasteland? I have a cannibalized version that some features work but other dont etc.



Haven't had a chance to look at it. Work is kicking my ass lately


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 17, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> Haven't had a chance to look at it. Work is kicking my ass lately



Yeah, I have been tweaking around on it. I found out from United Operations that we would have to essentially build wasteland from scratch to make it work right. I am unsure how to build wasteland from scratch though. 

Here are a few things I would like to add to Wasteland(my friends say we should call it Aceland)

Functioning Cargo Paradrop for players and cargo(vehicles, crates)
ACE wounding system
ACRE Radios and restransmission towers
Topolka and Pobeda Dam effects
Additional BMP passenger slots(riding on top of armored vehicles)
Rappelling
shoot from vehicles such as MH-6J benches
Missions with AI convoys that have to be destroyed
Roving bands of Indie AI (like the DayZ AI mod)
replace all the ArmA 2 stock weapons with ACE weapons that have duplicate versions.
Dynamic Weather and Day/Night cycles
Weather seasons including snow during Winter seasons.
Random HALO spawn option

The plan is to start with ACE wasteland and maybe add ACRE later.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 20, 2013)

Patch notes

http://dev.arma3.com/spotrep-00015


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 20, 2013)

TPU Wasteland server based on Tonic's build is up! 205.144.212.5:2302


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 20, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> Patch notes
> 
> http://dev.arma3.com/spotrep-00015


Massive Update! Good to see.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 20, 2013)

ArmA 3 DEV TOOLS Released!!!

http://dev.arma3.com/techrep-00001


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 22, 2013)

I've noticed a Bug while playing Arma 3 today that makes Me wonder if it's JUST on My end, or if others are ALSO experiencing it. When I have a M320 launcher equipped on My assault rifle, and I go to fire, If I click the mouse three times VERY quickly instead of once, it will actually fire Three, rounds @ once without reloading instead of one. It happened while using white flares, but I'd HAVE to assume that the issue would work for ANY 40mm underslung projectiles.(I also checked MY ammo, and it only count's the SINGLE fired projectile , instead of the three that where Actually fired) exploit.

Nope , I'm EVEN stupider than I thought. I hadn't realized that the flares where 3rnd flare ammo. Duh!!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 22, 2013)

no worries mate ^_^ we all have our bang head on wall moments. I have been playing ArmA III Wasteland on Sa-Matra's Wasteland and so far it has been amazing. Especially on the Altis map. Ill have some amazing footage uploaded soon. Driving using the xbox 360 controller is a smooth experience and those roads are amazing. Driving in the hills going ~80Km/h doing switchbacks and hills and dips is exhilarating especially when you have no way to repair the vehicle or way to heal yourself.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 11, 2013)

I was wondering about this game,but when i read metacritics it shows that arma 3 is not as good as flashpoint. is it true?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 12, 2013)

Depends on your point of view. OFP has been out for a very long time and was made originally for consoles. Even then it had its fair share of bugs. ArmA 3 is a major improvement from OFP.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 12, 2013)

Fixing to add this set of animations to my ACE Wasteland mod ^_^


----------



## erixx (Dec 12, 2013)

Jaffakeik said:


> I was wondering about this game,but when i read metacritics it shows that arma 3 is not as good as flashpoint. is it true?



It might be due to the fact that, at this moment, ARMA3 does not have a compelling finished campaign, and OFP concept and campaign was something totally new back in 2001. And that was on PC, not console!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 12, 2013)

SO its god idea to wait couple moths for Arma3 to be polished and bug fixed and then buy.BEcausse its seems to pricey for me atm


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 12, 2013)

Jaffakeik said:


> SO its god idea to wait couple moths for Arma3 to be polished and bug fixed and then buy.BEcausse its seems to pricey for me atm


you should look at the BI store at https://store.bistudio.com/


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 4, 2014)

Still looking for people to help bug test the ACE Wasteland alpha. Been IP banned from 2 "elitest" "realism" "tactical" clan sites. All for asking questions on integrating ACE into Wasteland. things like how to replace the stock ArmA II medical system with the ACE one. Or how to add vehicles to the towing menu etc. The 2 sites were : United Operations (was a clan member for ~3 years) and The Wrecking Crew UK (went there on suggestion from 404Games). They claim that Wasteland does not and can not ever promote team play or tactical team play. I guess I was lone wolfing it while flying transport in a formation of 4 hueys carrying the better part of 20 soldiers in our group to attack a Blufor base......which we destroyed by the way. We bounded forward after landing ~500m from the base behind a cover of trees. Covering each other we laid down covering fire with our MGs and snipers. I guess that does not count as tactical team play. I can see why people are leaving the Arma community from responses like that. Most people I talk to in the games would love ACE Wasteland or something similar to that. But as soon as you suggest something like that to the guys who use ACE everyday, you get virtually throat punched and shutout of their communities like the plague.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 4, 2014)

Not a ACE fan either tbh,  Arma 3 is not failing due to lack of sp that's just bs as Arma has always been about  its MP and that fails due to lack of content which is were Arma 2 shines..

I say screw the updates they are doing and get most of the Arma 2 vehicles in to Arma 3.

Although they really need to fix the AI reversing issue.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 4, 2014)

The ACE AI can usually be mistaken for actual players. They are very lifelike in their actions as I have seen as of late. I believe they use Zeus AI.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 17, 2014)

I posted this in the DayZ thread, as well, Bohemia Interactive is the focus of this weeks Humble Bundle Sale.  Six dollars gets you a hefty package of good games.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 17, 2014)

I really want take on helicopters if anyone buys this and doesn't want that game


----------



## Eroticus (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello guys ... some one know site where i can get 2 copies of the game for 70~75$ ?

searched it some days already .. everywhere out of stock XD


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 20, 2014)

I am trying out altis life server this morning. Ill be on steam and TS


----------



## erixx (Jan 21, 2014)

Edit: 1st Arma3 campaing 2 out now, the 2nd, Insurgency Final out tomorrow (today)!!!!
Bad days to have work duties!!!!

As Insurgency is less known, I will tell it is a really fine product, maybe the ultimate Middle East squad shooter. (The background praying is making me sick in an immersive way, lol)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 21, 2014)

We have a arma 3 clubhouse for this

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/arma-ii-iii-hq.168466/


----------



## erixx (Jan 21, 2014)

Iron Front another try:
http://forums.bistudio.com/showthread.php?170687-Iron-Front-as-mod-in-Arma-3


----------



## erixx (Jan 22, 2014)

erixx said:


> 1st out now, the 2nd tomorrow!!!!
> Bad days to have work duties!!!!
> as Insurgency is less known, I will tell it is a really fine product, maybe the ultimate Middle East squad shooter.



My post was about the AMAZING DAY IT IS TODAY: 2 GREAT GAMES/UPDATES COMING OUT, not strictly Arma3 related ffs... Whatever mod moved this and the reply... well late night maybe..  Well, will cut the crap haha


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 22, 2014)

U posted about arma 3 mods and a moderator moved the posts in here cause this is the Arma 2/3 clubhouse


----------



## erixx (Jan 22, 2014)

Part 2 of the Arma3 campaign is not a mod, and Insurgency is a totally different game. Too much anal-itics!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 22, 2014)

You say insurgency but there is a Arma 2/3 mod called insurgency. Why did you not link the "different" game?


----------



## erixx (Jan 22, 2014)

Here you go!
Insurgency "The Game"
http://store.steampowered.com/app/222880


----------



## erixx (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey guys, I am in the middle of campaign part 2 (Adapt) and it is quite clever and fascinating!!!!

We had some fights in the woods and then I took my squad to another valley, crossed a road and went uphill. 
After a while a BMP came patrolling along the road and left, later he came back like a sniffing dog, halting exactly where we crossed the road, as if we left footsteps or some sign there.... and he kept on sniffing until later he found us...
Cool!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 17, 2014)

I am working on the finishing touches of ACE Wasteland for ArmA 2.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 10, 2014)

I am looking to add carbombs to Wasteland. Is it possible to make it a random chance to blow up when someone starts the vehicle instead of a proximity? So, in this case, a bunch of cars spawn and only a few are equipped with the explosive that is wired to the ignition? This would be random of course. Just thinking that it would be hilarious and awesome to see people find a car, get some gear from it and go to start it and go boom. I am also looking into adding a script to make it possible for the car engine to die and have to work on it to get it to start again. If I can add that and make it so that a car may have to worked on to start, and that car happens to be rigged to blow on ignition......epic times. Drive people nuts. Not to mention this is all in Wasteland with ACE mod adding in the ammo cookoff, backblast, etc and JTD fire/smoke......amazing FX.

Also, 
I have decided to change that to a degree by replacing the Rotary/Fixed-wing Stores with Aircraft Factories from the Warfare missions. It seems more interesting and immersing to make people have to hold a position while they wait for their craft to finish being built. Plus AFAIK, it makes the menu system so much easier for the store. 



From what I have been reading on the process, a faction would capture and hold a factory in order to begin construction of aircraft. I can also make it so that only particular types of craft are available to certain factions.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 24, 2014)

GOt Arma3 today,will start play it on weekend probably.HOpefully its not too complicated


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 28, 2014)

I finished the campaign more than a week ago, and to be honest one of the hardest missions is still the one where you had to ambush a convoy. LOL


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 4, 2014)

Getting into playing ArmA 3 Breaking point. Anyone else?


----------



## erocker (Sep 4, 2014)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Getting into playing ArmA 3 Breaking point. Anyone else?



I just installed it the other night and played a little. Not too bad! I'll probably play more this weekend.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 4, 2014)

erocker said:


> I just installed it the other night and played a little. Not too bad! I'll probably play more this weekend.


what TS3 server do you use? Im currently on the PC Perspective one. PM me for details on connecting.


----------



## erocker (Sep 4, 2014)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> what TS3 server do you use? Im currently on the PC Perspective one. PM me for details on connecting.


tputeamspeak.com 

pw: W1zzard.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 4, 2014)

ah ok


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 4, 2014)

erocker said:


> tputeamspeak.com
> 
> pw: W1zzard.


I am currently Twitch Streaming my BP session at http://twitch.tv/linuxmaster9


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 13, 2014)

I am Hoping someone can help me with a problem that I have not been able to find an answer to even though I have searched for quite some time now. I have been Using the MCC mission editor( whichever is MOST current) with Arma 2 CO, and it is fairly straight forward, except for ONE area which I (for the life of Me) cannot seem to find an answer to. I want to create(while in mission) friendly AI (from 1 to any number), then I want to be able to Make them join my squad/group/follow my orders, as if I had created the mission that way from the start, or as if I had created a squad via the vanilla Arma editor, and taken control of it. I have trouble figuring out why THIS of ALL the possible options available in the MCC is NOT more clearly covered/marked (assuming it IS indeed supported/offered by MCC). I assume it MUST be, since it is a basic need of anyone who might be creating a mission, for themselves or for play with friends. Hopefully someone here can help ME out with this. I have been using MCC for as long as it has been available as a mod, and I have been looking into This issue for about 6 months now, posting on forums, Armaholic where the download is available, etc.. maybe someone reading this can help....If You do NOT know of an answer, I appreciate you taking the time to read my inquiry.

P.S. making myself commander Does NOT work..
Also, I AM aware of the "groups" manager option, Which DOES have a WayPoint Function that HAS the option for "join", "Leader", "get in", etc...But they do NOT seem to be finished, almost like they Only work a Very small percentage of the time, However this still doesnt cover Specifically what I am looking for.

Thank you.


----------



## dcf-joe (Sep 13, 2014)

Does anyone have issues with installing this game from steam and not being able to launch it?

I have tried downloading it and playing it on two separate occasions, and the game will not launch. Other games launch fine though?


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 13, 2014)

dcf-joe said:


> Does anyone have issues with installing this game from steam and not being able to launch it?
> 
> I have tried downloading it and playing it on two separate occasions, and the game will not launch. Other games launch fine though?



The problem with Steam is that it doesn't update the game properly.  It is a royal pain in the ass, but you have to keep verifying the integrity of the game cache until it quits downloading files.  It takes forever and is super frustrating, but it works.


----------



## dcf-joe (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll have to try that. Thank You!


----------



## AsRock (Sep 13, 2014)

jboydgolfer said:


> I am Hoping someone can help me with a problem that I have not been able to find an answer to even though I have searched for quite some time now. I have been Using the MCC mission editor( whichever is MOST current) with Arma 2 CO, and it is fairly straight forward, except for ONE area which I (for the life of Me) cannot seem to find an answer to. I want to create(while in mission) friendly AI (from 1 to any number), then I want to be able to Make them join my squad/group/follow my orders, as if I had created the mission that way from the start, or as if I had created a squad via the vanilla Arma editor, and taken control of it. I have trouble figuring out why THIS of ALL the possible options available in the MCC is NOT more clearly covered/marked (assuming it IS indeed supported/offered by MCC). I assume it MUST be, since it is a basic need of anyone who might be creating a mission, for themselves or for play with friends. Hopefully someone here can help ME out with this. I have been using MCC for as long as it has been available as a mod, and I have been looking into This issue for about 6 months now, posting on forums, Armaholic where the download is available, etc.. maybe someone reading this can help....If You do NOT know of an answer, I appreciate you taking the time to read my inquiry.
> 
> P.S. making myself commander Does NOT work..
> Also, I AM aware of the "groups" manager option, Which DOES have a WayPoint Function that HAS the option for "join", "Leader", "get in", etc...But they do NOT seem to be finished, almost like they Only work a Very small percentage of the time, However this still doesnt cover Specifically what I am looking for.
> ...



Never used a 3rd part editor just the one that comes with the game, although using the games editor you should find the scripts needed @ http://www.armaholic.com/list.php?c=files


----------



## dcf-joe (Sep 13, 2014)

I found my problem of Arma 3 not launching for me with Windows 8.1.

I had to delete the leftover SweetFX files left over from when I had Windows 8 vanilla. Now, the game works perfectly!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 13, 2014)

glad to hear that. You guys should pop on over to the PCPer TS3 channel where a few of us play ArmA 3 and ArmA 3 Breaking Point.

The TS3 is: frogs.ddns.net
Pass: fragbait


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 30, 2014)

*ArmA 3 Map Pack - A3MP*
by 
alduric

*Description:*
As the Arma community could already see, I've been working for some time on a mod which aims to port Arma 2 and Operation Arrowhead maps to Arma 3. So I contacted the developers in order to receive their permission. While I was working, I received many private messages in which you were asking me to release the mod ASAP. I decided to perform some close beta tests whose results are satisfying. Therefore, the next step will be the public test release, I want to stress that it's still the TEST phase and some problems may still appear. I made sure that there are no bugs or crashes during launching or playing the game.

Tested maps from A2:
- Podagorsk
- Namalsk
- Fallujah
- ToraBora
- Thirsk
- Thirsk Winter
- Clafghan 
- Afghan Village 
- Baghdad 
- Dingor Island 
- Lingor Island
- Everon 2010 
- Panthera 
- And i'm sure others will work fine too!


*Features:*
- Info about license and version is in Mod folder.
- Please remember Bohemia Interactive is the original author!
- You all are allowed to make Takistan Life, Cherno Life based on this mod ofc!
- Share and like our Facebook Click!
- License is APL-SA
- MP Keys included


*Installation:*
*Make sure to delete any older version before installing this new version!*

Extract into the ArmA 3 Directory, by default this is located in:
32-Bit - C:\Program Files\Steam/Steamapps\Common\ArmA 3\
64-Bit - C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam/Steamapps\Common\ArmA 3\
After extraction it should look like this:
Steam\Steamapps\Common\ArmA 3\@your_mod_folder_name\addons\

You can also use the "Arma 3 Alpha" folder in your "My Documents" folder. Your folder setup could than look like for example this:
mydocuments\Arma3 Alpha\@your_mod_folder_name1\addons\
mydocuments\Arma3 Alpha\@your_mod_folder_name2\addons\
mydocuments\Arma3 Alpha\@your_mod_folder_name2\addons\

When present place the "userconfig" folder into your game install folder, usually:
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\Arma 3".
You may already have "userconfig" folder from other addons and/or mods in which case it is safe to merge the contents from this archive.

You'll also need to add a Launch Parameter to Steam, in order to do so right-click on ArmA 3 Alpha and click Properties and then Set Launch Options. In the window that opens enter in -mod=@your_mod_folder_name
For using multiple mods you would then do so like this:
-mod=@mod_name;@mod_name2;@mod_name3;@mod_name4;@mod_name5

Note:
You can also use -nosplash to get rid of the splash art and intro videos.



 

 



And of course you can also enable and disable community made addons and mods through the in-game Options Expansions menu if you do not want to mess with startup parameters!

When the above information still does not provide you with enough to learn how to install custom addons and mods you can always ask in our Guide On Installing Mods.


*Included files:*
A3MP_*.pbo


*ZEUS compatibility:*
Here is a small patch you should install when you get a config error while trying to use this with ZEUS.
Put the files included in this patch into the addons folder in the A3MP folder.
Zeus - ArmA 3 Map Pack - A3MP


*Known issues:*
- Few mats problem - Will be fixed soon
- Few "black" textures


*Credits & Thanks:*
- .kju for help with the mod creation and sharing the AiA configs.
- Fabio for great lighting configuration
- Bohemia Interactive
- Awesome community support
- Rockhount and [C-L-F.org] Doc for help with host!
- Update 1.4 is dedicated to KarelMoricky, Dslyecxi and Kju for great support and big help



*License:*
@A3MP is under Arma Public License Share Alike (APL-SA)

1. ArmA 3 Map Pack is created from ArmA 2 samples pack based on APL-SA License.
2. ArmA 3 Map Pack include few configs from All In Arma - Permisions granted from .kju //Thank you so much mate!
3. ArmA 3 Map Pack is free mod, nobody can sell it.
4. ArmA 3 Map pack can be used only in ArmA series games.
5. Author of A3MP gives no warranty.
6. Map elements, materials, textures, sounds are owned by Bohemia Interactive.

Mod is released with permision granted from Ivan Buchta (Edge)
For more info - http://www.bistudio.com/english/community/licenses/arma-public-license-share-alike


*Changelog:*
v1.4
- Added new map Bukovina
- Added new map Bystrica
- Added full support for A3MP-AP mod - @A3MP - ArmA 3 Map Pack - Additional Pack{ No more popup errors on these maps }
- Added support for Zeus {Read new CBA changelog, to avoid misunderstanding}
- Single Player Save support added {Thx DrCataclysm for help}
- Fixed problem with few "holes in maps" problem
- New server keys
- Fixed compatibility problem with Arma Samples Mod {Only for testers atm}

v1.3a
- Keys problem fix
- License edit ( Thanks for feedback )
- Lightings tweaks.

v1.3
- Fixed black line error on all maps - Now you can play on Podagorsk, Calfghan and others without black water line problem.
- Fixed problem with black lakes on cherno (Exchange with nice glade's)
- Fixed problem with MP keys (New ones)
- Fixed problem with indestructible object (Most of them)
- License edit ( Read new Read Me )
- Renember, custom A2 maps may popup with some errors in MP, but there is no problem with using them as 3rd party mod in ArmA 3 now with A3MP.

v1.2
- ADD: New map - Desert
- ADD: New map - Proving grounds
- ADD: New map - Shapur
- ADD: Added better compatibility with certain maps from ArmA 2 (Like Fallujah or Namalsk )*
- FIX: A3 clouds on all maps
- FIX: Visiblity range fixed on all maps
- FIX: Lighting on Utes
- FIX: Lighting on Takistan
- FIX: Lighting on Zargabad
- FIX: Problem with missing CFG's
- FIX: Water-hit particles fixed
- FIX: Optimization tweaks - Moar FPS

v1.1
- Particles problems are solved, smokes / flares looks okay now on all A2 maps.
- Lighting problem is solved, works like in ArmA 3.
- Wierd grass range visiblity is fixed and looks okay now.
- New MP keys included ( tested 3 times, with group of ppl )

v1.0
- first release


*Forum topic:*
- BI forums


*Source:*
http://www.armaholic.com/page.php?id=23863

Download:
https://mega.co.nz/#!Gd9BQaYD!E8trZbxJp1p00jepRNsbLWY5EcQCI4sGsruaE4t-TTQ


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2014)

Here is the batman in action!


----------



## erocker (Oct 23, 2014)

Arma 3 free weekend: http://store.steampowered.com/news/14757/

It's also 50% off!

Here's a video I made on King of the Hill mode:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 28, 2014)

Erocker! Epoch for arma 3 has released! I uploaded the file to my server if anyone want to download

http://reaperdayz.hopto.org/Epoch_0.2.zip


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 2, 2014)

Yeah. Good to see that people picked up ArmA 3 after I left it alone for a bit. I will join you guys soon but my CPU is running hot and Im trying to solve it. So far, re-seating and re-greasing it has not resolved the issue. I am waiting for the new grease to "break-in".


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 2, 2014)

Epoch will creep you out at night! Those ghost things are scary as hell when they start chanting and your screen turns colors and you cannot get away fast.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 1, 2014)

Buy ARMA3 for $30, you toe jam eaters, and play Epoch with us!!1!!!!


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 31, 2014)

MT Alex said:


> Buy ARMA3 for $30, you toe jam eaters, and play Epoch with us!!1!!!!



Sale is back on Steam!


----------



## erocker (Dec 31, 2014)

Coooooooooollll!!!! lol. Buy the game boys!!


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm telling you, fellas, it's money well spent.


----------



## erocker (Jan 29, 2015)

Base in Epoch:


----------



## Toothless (Jan 29, 2015)

I must have this game. I'll be saving up!


----------



## erixx (Feb 22, 2015)

Finishing last part of SP campaign. The devs are mofos!!! LOL, I am having a great time.
(yet, teammates are blind ducks regarding pathfinding....it gets worse and worse)


----------



## erixx (Feb 25, 2015)

finished! ))))))

did several tries. the swampy lowlands was terrific! When I took the heli i rememberd that my hotas was disconfigured and crashed....
some more times. then I took a base in the east part, had to use a repair truck for reparing a helo and out i was at daylight!!!!!

for sure there are more way. Ah, i didn't see any boat s to steal at all... who knows if.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 20, 2015)

The new updated Steam Launcher for ARMA is really slick, it has built in mod management so you don't have to create shortcuts and also fixes the recent problems of having to restart the game to enable BattleEye.  I've been playing Epoch in the Land Down Under.  Not the prettiest of maps since it's in early form, but it's enormous with a broad array of buildings from both Arma2 and 3.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 20, 2015)

MT Alex said:


> The new updated Steam Launcher for ARMA is really slick, it has built in mod management so you don't have to create shortcuts and also fixes the recent problems of having to restart the game to enable BattleEye.  I've been playing Epoch in the Land Down Under.  Not the prettiest of maps since it's in early form, but it's enormous with a broad array of buildings from both Arma2 and 3.



no need for the launcher, was buggy and a pain at 1st but sounds like they fixed that.  How ever no need you can turn on \ off mods in game.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 20, 2015)

AsRock said:


> no need for the launcher, was buggy and a pain at 1st but sounds like they fixed that.  How ever no need you can turn on \ off mods in game.



about time.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 20, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> about time.



HA! indeed but from what OFP played and looked like it's come a hell of a way, and to think their going be a x pac WOOT!.

Really hope they can get some DX12 support in it lol.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 21, 2015)

AsRock said:


> How ever no need you can turn on \ off mods in game.



Speaking of buggy, I've never been able to get the standard mod list in the Configure tab to work properly, hence the reason I used to use shortcuts with modified property lines.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 21, 2015)

i always was More of an Arma player than a DayZ player, So i used Playwith6...aside from its Forced Ad's, it worked best for ME, and My 130Gb Arma directory


----------



## AsRock (Jul 21, 2015)

MT Alex said:


> Speaking of buggy, I've never been able to get the standard mod list in the Configure tab to work properly, hence the reason I used to use shortcuts with modified property lines.



Never had a issue my self, how ever the benefit of using the launcher would be not having to restart after enabling the mod.



jboydgolfer said:


> i always was More of an Arma player than a DayZ player, So i used Playwith6...aside from its Forced Ad's, it worked best for ME, and My 130Gb Arma directory



never been my scene


----------



## AsRock (Jun 16, 2016)

Well for those who play this still the APEX Preview is a available and comes in at a 7.9GB download.


----------



## erocker (Jun 16, 2016)

Bah, you have to actually own it. They let you download it, then say no when you're about to join.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 16, 2016)

Wow, crazy how they allow you to download it.

Yeah it's a payed expansion, although it has 20% on steam hehe
http://store.steampowered.com/app/395180/


----------



## erixx (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks! Already bought it, but have no time until the evening.. I always play some Arma, and I haven't even finished the SP expansions. Or IronFront...


----------



## AsRock (Jul 11, 2016)

*Arma 3 Apex out now*
Community Announcements - Nelios

_New terrain, armed forces, weapons, vehicles, co-op campaign, and more_







Celebrated with alaunch trailer, Bohemia Interactive today released the much-anticipated*Apex expansion*for_Arma 3_. For the first time ever in the series, players are deployed to a South Pacific war zone, reinforced with new vehicles, weapons, and gear to overcome the challenges of a hostile foreign terrain.

https://youtu.be/EwAxJC9AR_A
As reflected by the expansion’s name,Arma 3 Apexrepresents the pinnacle of over 15 years of Arma development. It builds upon the series’ signature large-scale authentic combat gameplay, where movement, shooting, and teamwork truly matter – and introduces fresh opportunities for all types of combat operations.

The key features of the Arma 3 Apex expansion are:

*New terrain*
The 100 km² South Pacific island archipelago Tanoa, containing varied locations ranging from rainforest jungles, cities, shanty towns, a sugar cane factory, a mine, an industrial port, a volcano , and more.

*New armed forces*
A new faction of local Tanoan criminals and ex-paramilitaries called Syndikat, NATO & CSAT special forces, Pacific expeditionary units, and the Gendarmerie local law enforcement agency.

*13 new weapons*
A mix of classic and modern firearms, thermal-masking uniforms and headgear, backpacks, NVGs, and a weapon optic.

*10 new vehicles*
New vehicle classes: VTOL aircraft and Light Strike Vehicles – and more new vehicles such as the UCAV drones, RHIB, 4WD Offroad Car, Propeller Plane, and Water Scooter.

*Co-op campaign*
Take on the role of a NATO CTRG special operator in the 1-4 player "Apex Protocol" co-op campaign. Connected to the events in the original Arma 3 "The East Wind" campaign, the co-op campaign consists of 7 highly replayable missions, featuring a drop-in/drop-out multiplayer structure, and the difficulty scales up or down based on the number of players.

*Additional Apex content*
A selection of existing Arma 3 weapons and vehicles repainted in a South Pacific camo pattern, new character appearances: Tanoan and Chinese, new radio protocols: French, French-English, and Chinese, new environment assets and props for content creators, a Tanoa Zeus Game Master scenario, 3 new End Game scenarios, 13 new Steam Achievements, and the Arma 3 Apex official soundtrack.
On the road to Apex, Bohemia Interactive released several*free platform updates*for Arma 3. The highlights of these updates include a major audio-visual upgrade, a 3D scenario editor , a new server browser and enhanced mod handling in the Launcher, Quick Play, vehicle-in-vehicle transport, weapon switching, spectator mode, and many user experience enhancements, such as a new main menu, a new default control preset, and more.

Arma 3's Creative Director, Jay Crowe:
_"With Arma 3 Apex, there's never been a better time to get into the series. Built upon a diverse, open platform, the expansion offers up a multiplayer-focused set of content, complimented by some great new additions to our arsenal, all set in the truly splendid backdrop of Tanoa - a fresh experience of combat, and an exicting new sandbox for our dedicated community."_

Arma 3's Project Lead, Petr Kolář:
_"We've been focused on Arma 3 Apex for over two years, and it's incredibly satisfying to finally see all of that hard work come together. Tanoa is without doubt one of the best terrains in the Arma series, providing an experience that we can only refer to as a "green hell". Together with the new vehicles, weapons, uniforms, accessories, and of course the co-op campaign, we are certain this will keep players engaged in combat for a long time. I'm extremely proud of what the team has achieved. This really is the Apex in Arma 3's development journey."_

Arma 3 Apex is*now available for purchase*onSteamfor 29.99 EUR / 24.99 GBP / 34.99 USD. If you are new to Arma 3, but want to enlist for the complete experience at the best price, you can pick up theArma 3 Apex Editionfor 59.99 EUR / 44.99 GBP / 69.99 USD.


----------



## erocker (Jul 11, 2016)

The map is very nice! Parts of the layout remind me of Takistan... which is good!


----------



## AsRock (Jul 12, 2016)

We had a blast last night, that new map is awesome, seems like a lot of bushes give some cover too.  We were playing the new Domination a few  of the side missions  and stealth was more possible than it's ever been, how ever breaking stealth well that's when you really find out who can or not see you .

Made some of us think of the good old Ghost Recon days lol.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2016)

I thought if you bought the deluxe edition of arma 3 you got all the DLC's from free. I cannot seem to get this for some reason even though I have the deluxe edition.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 12, 2016)

APEX is not a DLC it's classed as a expansion.

https://arma3.com/buy


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2016)

AsRock said:


> APEX is not a DLC it's classed as a expansion.
> 
> https://arma3.com/buy



Ahhh ok, Was looking at it but damn 35$ for it. I may wait til a sale before grabbing it.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 13, 2016)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ahhh ok, Was looking at it but damn 35$ for it. I may wait til a sale before grabbing it.



To me and i know a few others that it worth it, but were avid OFP\Arma players.  It was 27$ until it get released so might be a while.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 13, 2016)

i MUST have put 3000+ hours into Arma2 CO , a little DayZ , but by FAR, arma2 Vanilla, all day. I loved making killer battles, i miss it....Even my daughter loved it, just driving around Chernarus, with Civ AI, and Animals, etc...a great title all around. dayZ was nothing compared to the Core game, for those that like that type of game


----------



## erixx (Mar 23, 2017)

PLANS FOR 2017 

"It's become something of a yearly tradition to share our plans for Arma 3 via a quick retrospective of progress, and a look ahead at the work in front of us. Although 2017’s no exception - it's once again our pleasure to present our development, with a particular focus on the upcoming Jets DLC - this year is extra special, as we celebrate passing the 3 million milestone for the Arma 3 playerbase."


Penciled in for May 2017, the *Arma 3 Jets DLC* introduces three new fighter jets, a new Unmanned Combat Air Vehicle (UCAV), a new Showcase scenario, Steam Achievements, and more. The Jets DLC will be accompanied by a free platform update introducing a sensor overhaul to enhance targeting, an improved fixed-wing damage model by extending the number of hitpoints and damage effects, dynamic vehicle loadouts, and various other jet-related improvements. Arma 3 Jets is the first Arma 3 DLC to be developed in partnership with a third-party external development team, *BRAVO ZERO ONE Studios* (which is led by Make Arma Not War winner Joshua "Saul" Carpenter).
To celebrate the 16th anniversary of the Arma series, Bohemia Interactive will release the *free Arma 3 Malden DLC* on June 22nd 2017. This DLC includes a re-imagination of the classic Malden terrain featured in the very first Arma game. In addition, the studio will release a new (and free) cooperative multiplayer mode, named ‘Combat Patrol’. Here, players need to accomplish various objectives as part of an infantry team, and each playthrough will be different thanks to the mode’s heavily randomized nature.
While the exact theme of the *Arma 3 "Orange" DLC* (working title) (est. Q3 2017) will be announced at a later date, this upcoming new package will explore an interesting and unique perspective on the battlefield. The Arma 3 "Orange" DLC will include new vehicles, new clothing and gear, new decorative objects, a mini-campaign, Showcase and Challenge scenarios, and more. In terms of size, the "Orange DLC" stands somewhere in between the Arma 3 Karts and Arma 3 Helicopters/Marksmen/Jets/Tanks DLC.
The *Arma 3 Tac-Ops DLC* (est. Q4 2017) will deliver a set of ‘tactical operations’. These singleplayer scenarios will focus upon challenging, replayable, and authentic military gameplay - making the best use of Arma 3's sandbox terrain, vehicles, and weapons.
The *Arma 3 Tanks DLC* (est. Q1 2018) will build on the experience of armored combat in Arma 3 by delivering three new armored vehicles, new playable content, and more. The package will be accompanied by a free platform update, which will implement new features and improvements related to tracked and armored vehicles.
While the official release of the Arma 3 Jets DLC is scheduled for May 2017, Bohemia Interactive intends to make its contents available for public testing on Arma 3’s Dev-Branch in the next few weeks. To gain pre-release access, players should pre-order the Arma 3 Jets DLC on the  Bohemia Store with a 10% pre-order discount (original price: € 9.99 / $ 11.99 / £ 8.99).

Alternatively, those who are already certain they want to enlist for all planned upcoming DLC can purchase the Arma 3 DLC Bundle 2 on the  Bohemia Store or  Steam (€ 22.99 / $ 24.99 / £ 19.99), which saves more than 25% over purchasing the Jets (€ 9.99 / $ 11.99 / £ 8.99), “Orange” (€ 6.99 / $ 7.99 / £ 5.99), Tac-Ops (€ 4.99 / $ 5.99 / £ 4.49), and Tanks DLC (€ 9.99 / $ 11.99 / £ 8.99) separately.


----------



## FYFI13 (Mar 23, 2017)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ahhh ok, Was looking at it but damn 35$ for it. I may wait til a sale before grabbing it.


Worth every cent they're asking for it. Tanoa map is beautiful, lots of new vehicle's, weapons and other stuff.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 23, 2017)

FYFI13 said:


> Worth every cent they're asking for it. Tanoa map is beautiful, lots of new vehicle's, weapons and other stuff.



I already bought it about 5 months ago when it went on sale for like 19.99$ then got all other DLCs for 9.99$


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 29, 2019)

Wooooo ARMA III has a 6GB update.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 29, 2019)

TO: Arma 3 Users
UNIT: Main Branch
ACTIVITY: Game Update 1.96 (Contact Improvements, Miscellaneous Fixes)
SIZE: ~7.8 GB / ~841 MB (depends on Contact ownership) 









						SPOTREP #00091 | Dev Hub | Arma 3 | Official Website
					

Game Update 1.96 (Contact Improvements, Miscellaneous Fixes)




					dev.arma3.com


----------



## erixx (Oct 29, 2019)

I am getting expelled by servers because of the "GO* modified files" (all stock wtf)
*official workshop expansion
Changelog:
A _Legacy Build_ Steam branch is available for advanced users. It contains the previous significant main branch version (1.94). It can be used to compare specific changes between major releases. The access code for this branch is: _Arma3Legacy194
for those interesed_


----------

